# Too Hot 4u runs amok



## Too Hot 4u

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> some of my pieces can be change form causal wear to formal wear with just one necklace.. like the first one that I attached..  I also do a lot with Swarovski crystals. I made one very similar to the second one that design was the first design type I learn how to do. Which I find to be simple. I am learning however That using seed beads  to make a peyote bracelet is a pain in the donkey butt. I am getting there on having difficult designs but My main thing is that I like to have hard to find components in my pieces...




Very pretty. BTW HI


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Kain99 said:
			
		

> If it's that expensive... You are in the wrong business... I used to make minimum $5000.00 a product.   All told, at the end of the day - everything included probably cost me $20.00 bucks a month.  Find something more lucrative.




Hun,
My question to is if you made 5000.00 why do you wear JCpennys clothes with a 1980's doo?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

elaine said:
			
		

> I won't purchase hand made jewelry like that.  A child can make that stuff.




So? Looks like your wearing a child top with a little boys haircut so whats the deal with that?


----------



## greyhound




----------



## Too Hot 4u

Kain99 said:
			
		

> If ya clean houses ya make $100.00 an hour.  If you detail cars... Ya make $100.00 an hour.  If you hold a can on a corner you make $100.00 an hour maybe more.
> 
> I'm thinking, you might need a good 30 minute sit down with a Director of Marketing who can enhance your strengths.




Is this based on personal experince? Jeez get over it. If she wants to do it then let her. It is better than sitting sround stuffing food in her face.


----------



## Sharon

greyhound said:
			
		

>



Can I sit next to you?


----------



## greyhound

Sharon said:
			
		

> Can I sit next to you?



Pull up a seat. We need to reserve seats in some other threads too.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Since I have been reading these things I see a lot of posters in here that think they are the next Dr. Phill or that they are the smartest things that walk somd.

I have seen people come in here to ask for help just to be bombarded with sarcasm from people who think that they are actually being funny. GAWD it is just so freaking boring.

There is one forum in here where someone is asking to be sold on whether her friend with three kids should stay with someone that says he does not love her and kain here in all the wisdom of an shoe tells her to buckle up. You are freaking kidding me. I saw her picture. GTFOI.

and elaine or whatever her name is looks like a overgrown woman in a tiny little girls top with a boys chop haircut and is going to cut someone else down??????????


----------



## morganj614

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> *Since I have been reading these things I see a lot of posters in here that think they are the next Dr. Phill or that they are the smartest things that walk somd*.
> I have seen people come in here to ask for help just to be bombarded with sarcasm from people who think that they are actually being funny. GAWD it is just so freaking boring.
> There is one forum in here where someone is asking to be sold on whether her friend with three kids should stay with someone that says he does not love her and kain here in all the wisdom of an shoe tells her to buckle up. You are freaking kidding me. I saw her picture. GTFOI.
> and elaine or whatever her name is looks like a overgrown woman in a tiny little girls top with a boys chop haircut and is going to cut someone else down??????????



Well since your name just popped up as the newest member, you have been reading what? 10 minutes? And if you find it so boorish, why bother? :shrug:


----------



## Kain99

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Hun,
> My question to is if you made 5000.00 why do you wear JCpennys clothes with a 1980's doo?


I'm just thanking God that you don't know the difference between Walmart and JC Penney!


----------



## BadGirl

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Since I have been reading these things I see a lot of posters in here that think they are the next Dr. Phill or that they are the smartest things that walk somd.
> 
> I have seen people come in here to ask for help just to be bombarded with sarcasm from people who think that they are actually being funny. GAWD it is just so freaking boring.
> 
> There is one forum in here where someone is asking to be sold on whether her friend with three kids should stay with someone that says he does not love her and kain here in all the wisdom of an shoe tells her to buckle up. You are freaking kidding me. I saw her picture. GTFOI.
> 
> and elaine or whatever her name is looks like a overgrown woman in a tiny little girls top with a boys chop haircut and is going to cut someone else down??????????


I bet you are beautiful and have the most perfect hair and that your clothes are all fabulous and you have the most perfect life.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Kain99 said:
			
		

> I'm just thanking God that you don't know the difference between Walmart and JC Penney!




Like it matters?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

BadGirl said:
			
		

> I bet you are beautiful and have the most perfect hair and that your clothes are all fabulous and you have the most perfect life.



Well Duh! My a$$ is not as hot as yours but close.


----------



## mAlice

elaine said:
			
		

> Thank you!





> your opinion is needed!... 08-01-2006 09:55 AM God I hope that is not your real picture



I understand that you're too ugly to use your pic as your av.  It's okay.  No one is perfect.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

elaine said:
			
		

> I understand that you're too ugly to use your pic as your av.  It's okay.  No one is perfect.




Aww hun that is my picture but in case you want to see it better here you go.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Since I have been reading these things I see a lot of posters in here that think they are the next Dr. Phill or that they are the smartest things that walk somd.
> 
> I have seen people come in here to ask for help just to be bombarded with sarcasm from people who think that they are actually being funny. GAWD it is just so freaking boring.
> 
> There is one forum in here where someone is asking to be sold on whether her friend with three kids should stay with someone that says he does not love her and kain here in all the wisdom of an shoe tells her to buckle up. You are freaking kidding me. I saw her picture. GTFOI.
> 
> and elaine or whatever her name is looks like a overgrown woman in a tiny little girls top with a boys chop haircut and is going to cut someone else down??????????


You go with your bleach blonde self.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Well since your name just popped up as the newest member, you have been reading what? 10 minutes? And if you find it so boorish, why bother? :shrug:




Just because my name is new does not mean I have not been in here reading these things for a short time.

Why not bother?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You go with your bleach blonde self.




Carpet matches the drapes, you wanna private show on that too?

where is your oh so hot picture?


----------



## itsbob

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Carpet matches the drapes, you wanna private show on that too?
> 
> where is your oh so hot picture?


You can't make claims like that without proof .. it's in the bylaws..


----------



## Too Hot 4u

itsbob said:
			
		

> You can't make claims like that without proof .. it's in the bylaws..




I offered proof, just not to you sweetie but that can be arranged


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> where is your oh so hot picture?


I don't have one.


----------



## pixiegirl

Oh Candy, you have holier than thou competetion....  You gonna take that?


----------



## pixiegirl

*Btw...*

2 hot, I love your shoes.  Where did you get them?


----------



## camily

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> 2 hot, I love your shoes.  Where did you get them?


Pixie you beyotch! You beat me to it. I was going to say "Nice man shoes."


----------



## pixiegirl

camily said:
			
		

> Pixie you beyotch! You beat me to it. I was going to say "Nice man shoes."


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Aww hun that is my picture but in case you want to see it better here you go.




Does your Dad know that you borrowed his boots?


----------



## PrchJrkr

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Aww hun that is my picture but in case you want to see it better here you go.



AND YOU BRAG ABOUT YOUR LOOKS?


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Aww hun that is my picture but in case you want to see it better here you go.



Then why are you bein' so jealous?  I think you're cute. :shrug:  Low self esteem?


----------



## BS Gal

Here's mine.  I'm the one on the poster on the wall.


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I don't have one.


That's cause I have them all.


----------



## aps45819

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Carpet matches the drapes, you wanna private show on that too??


yes please


----------



## vraiblonde

Please don't hijack thread to start a flamewar.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Please don't hijack thread to start a flamewar.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

daydreamer said:
			
		

> That's cause I have them all.


What are you talking about?


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> So? Looks like your wearing a child top with a little boys haircut so whats the deal with that?




Well, shows what you know.  I was at a pool, hair wet and pulled back, in a red 'kini...and I actually have something to put in the 'kini.  Something that you obviously do not have.  I'm comfortable in my skin.  I don't give a flyin' #### what you or anyone else thinks, or says.  So have a flippin' field day, sugar pants.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> 2 hot, I love your shoes.  Where did you get them?




Ummm you do see that it was an outside picture and the shoes were for hiking.


----------



## mv_princess

elaine said:
			
		

> Well, shows what you know.  I was at a pool, hair wet and pulled back, in a red 'kini...and I actually have something to put in the 'kini.  Something that you obviously do not have.  I'm comfortable in my skin.  I don't give a flyin' #### what you or anyone else thinks, or says.  So have a flippin' field day, sugar pants.


 I thought it was a hot picture! Not to many chicks I know look that hot smokin a cigar


----------



## bresamil

elaine said:
			
		

> Well, shows what you know.  I was at a pool, hair wet and pulled back, in a red 'kini...and I actually have something to put in the 'kini.  Something that you obviously do not have.  I'm comfortable in my skin.  I don't give a flyin' #### what you or anyone else thinks, or says.  So have a flippin' field day, sugar pants.




Really though, what is she 14? 15?


----------



## mAlice

Hey, too  hot...get back to me when you're 50.


----------



## mv_princess

bresamil said:
			
		

> Really though, what is she 14? 15?


 I was going to go with 12........


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Does your Dad know that you borrowed his boots?



Well if you ever get off your couch and make it outside of somd you will discover places that might require hiking shoes.


----------



## mAlice

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I thought it was a hot picture! Not to many chicks I know look that hot smokin a cigar



  Thank you, sweety.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Well if you ever get off your couch and make it outside of somd you will discover places that might require hiking shoes.


 hahaha and where is that? And why did you use a not so hot picture of yourself? I mean if you were "Hot" you could use one..........so could you please change your AV now. Thank you this has been a public service announcement


----------



## greyhound

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Well if you ever get off your couch and make it outside of somd you will discover places that might require hiking shoes.



Hey Speedy...Didn't you just get back from the Rocky Mountains?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

elaine said:
			
		

> Then why are you bein' so jealous?  I think you're cute. :shrug:  Low self esteem?




yeah that is what it is, can you tell me that after reading some the posts in here you dont get mad at the self righteous bull crap repeating itself?


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yeah that is what it is, can you tell me that after reading some the posts in here you dont get mad at the self righteous bull crap repeating itself?


I don't understand the question.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Please don't hijack thread to start a flamewar.




I did not and I am not starting a flamewar, I was speaking my mind like everyone else in here has. I have so said no worse than what some of these people have said to others.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I did not and I am not starting a flamewar, I was speaking my mind like everyone else in here has. I have so said no worse than what some of these people have said to others.


 Could you please bust out with a "OMG" or "Shut up" or maybe even "whatever" .........please........You know you want to


----------



## mainman

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I don't understand the question.


Please see my poll...


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hahaha and where is that? And why did you use a not so hot picture of yourself? I mean if you were "Hot" you could use one..........so could you please change your AV now. Thank you this has been a public service announcement




where is your pic? Show me how hot you are


----------



## vraiblonde

Too Hot, Josh said he told you all to stop coming over here causing trouble.


----------



## Sharon

mainman said:
			
		

> Please see my poll...


Pervert!


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> where is your pic? Show me how hot you are


 My pictures are posted......


----------



## vraiblonde

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I did not and I am not starting a flamewar, I was speaking my mind like everyone else in here has. I have so said no worse than what some of these people have said to others.


Like I care.  You still hijacked a thread to do it.

So there.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Too Hot, Josh said he told you all to stop coming over here causing trouble.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Too Hot, Josh said he told you all to stop coming over here causing trouble.


 Who is Josh?


----------



## K_Jo

mainman said:
			
		

> Please see my poll...


Great poll!


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> where is your pic? Show me how hot you are



It's a ...dare I say it?.....LESBO!


----------



## HollowSoul

someone wake me up when things start gett'n interesting


----------



## mv_princess

elaine said:
			
		

> It's a ...dare I say it?.....LESBO!


 Well too bad she liked you first...........I guess I just wasn't pretty enough


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Can you tell me, that after reading some the posts in here, you don't get mad at the self righteous bull crap repeating itself?



:fixed:  And yes, I can tell you that I don't get mad, because it's a freakin' forum where people are cuttin' up and having fun.  Get over yourself.


----------



## mAlice

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Well too bad she liked you first...........I guess I just wasn't pretty enough




She's not my type.  Too young and too skinny.


----------



## mv_princess

elaine said:
			
		

> She's not my type.  Too young and too skinny.


 Well she already picked you.......too late


----------



## K_Jo

elaine said:
			
		

> :fixed:  And yes, I can tell you that I don't get mad, because it's a freakin' forum where people are cuttin' up and having fun.  Get over yourself.


You mean, we're not supposed to be taking this crap seriously?


----------



## mAlice

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You mean, we're not supposed to be taking this crap seriously?



Took you long enough to figure it out.  Why do you color that pretty blonde hair?


----------



## mAlice

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Well she already picked you.......too late



Christy isn't going to like that.


----------



## greyhound

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You mean, we're not supposed to be taking this crap seriously?



We're not....I thought everything was true in this place and I always get my feelings hurt.


----------



## camily

mainman said:
			
		

> Please see my pole...


Can I see your pole?


----------



## mv_princess

elaine said:
			
		

> Christy isn't going to like that.


 hahaha Cat fight!! I bet then "to hot4u" wouldn't be so hot!


----------



## K_Jo

elaine said:
			
		

> Took you long enough to figure it out.  Why do you color that pretty blonde hair?


Because people kept mistaking me for RoseRed.  Now I have to go rip a bunch of pages out of my diaphragm!


----------



## mAlice

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Because people kept mistaking me for RoseRed.  Now I have to go rip a bunch of pages out of my diaphragm!


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Because people kept mistaking me for RoseRed.  Now I have to go rip a bunch of pages out of my diaphragm!


Pages? Sweetie, your supposed to insert the diaphragm, not the instructions.


----------



## Somdmommy




----------



## mAlice

camily said:
			
		

> Pages? Sweetie, your supposed to insert the diaphragm, not the instructions.



THAT was funny!


----------



## HollowSoul

camily said:
			
		

> Pages? Sweetie, your supposed to insert the diaphragm, not the instructions.


or the box it comes in


----------



## MJ

elaine said:
			
		

> She's not my type. Too young and too skinny.


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Because people kept mistaking me for RoseRed.  Now I have to go rip a bunch of pages out of my diaphragm!


----------



## itsbob

elaine said:
			
		

> It's a ...dare I say it?.....LESBO!


KEWL.. got pictures??


----------



## mAlice

itsbob said:
			
		

> KEWL.. got pictures??



She's not _my_ b!tch, but I can hook ya' up with some pretty hot pics of Christy.


----------



## itsbob

elaine said:
			
		

> She's not _my_ b!tch, but I can hook ya' up with some pretty hot pics of Christy.


kewl-er....


----------



## BadGirl

elaine said:
			
		

> She's not my type. Too young and too skinny.


I'm old and fat.  Will you be my special friend?  :shrug:


----------



## mAlice

BadGirl said:
			
		

> I'm old and fat.  Will you be my special friend?  :shrug:



Take a number.  




















LYMI


----------



## Christy

elaine said:
			
		

> She's not _my_ b!tch, but I can hook ya' up with some pretty hot pics of Christy.


 
 I am real purty ain't I?


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:
			
		

> I am real purty ain't I?



Too purty for wurms...I mean wurds, Roxanne.


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Well if you ever get off your couch and make it outside of somd you will discover places that might require hiking shoes.



OK, world traveler.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> Hey Speedy...Didn't you just get back from the Rocky Mountains?




I was in Washington state, Idaho, and saw Montana in the distance.  Last year I went to St. Lucia in the West Indies. :shrug:  I hope to head back to the Smoky Mountains in the Fall.


----------



## Speedy70

elaine said:
			
		

> It's a ...dare I say it?.....LESBO!



That's what I thought.  I figure she's here trying to pick up a date.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hahaha and where is that? And why did you use a not so hot picture of yourself? I mean if you were "Hot" you could use one..........so could you please change your AV now. Thank you this has been a public service announcement



Take your pick I have many more.


----------



## jaie

Why don't you put your MPD away and then talk s***.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> OK, world traveler.



And why not? I have been all over egypt was the last place I was visiting so?


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Take your pick I have many more.




You said you were hot.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

jaie said:
			
		

> Why don't you put your MPD away and then talk s***.




and MPD means????


----------



## jaie

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> and MPD means????


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> You said you were hot.




I dont expect anyone in here to see it outside the gene pool and all.


----------



## Dr. Fill

Our fixed beliefs define the roles we play in life and have a lot to do with the scripts that are running them. Just as actors follow a play's script for lines, actions and attitude, we follow life scripts according to what our fixed beliefs tell us. Are you telling yourself that you are a tragic character or heroic character? Are you playing the loving mother, abusive spouse, frustrated artist or successful businessperson? Do you think your outer shell defines you to the rest of the world?

Whatever your fixed beliefs are, you have practiced your script for so long that you believe what it says about you and your potential. This is why life scripts are dangerous. We begin to perceive them as being set in stone. We even allow them to shape the way we expect things to turn out. Fixed beliefs also influence the casting, location and wardrobe of our script. Who is "right" for the part in our script and who isn't? What type of living arrangement and attire are appropriate for the character we are playing, etc.?

Because our scripts are based on fixed beliefs, we tend to resist any challenges or changes to them. If we want to feel happy and fulfilled, but our script says that we should feel spiteful and defensive, we tend to panic because we've gone "off script." It just doesn't feel right and besides, the happy role belongs to someone else, doesn't it? This is an example of why most fixed beliefs are also limiting beliefs. They limit our scripts by dictating what we can't do, don't deserve and aren't qualified for.


----------



## Speedy70

Too hot - please create another MPD.  Your current one is starting to bore me.


----------



## Dr. Fill

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I dont expect anyone in here to see it outside the gene pool and all.


Labels are incredibly powerful influences in your life. You may not be consciously aware of even a fraction of your labels, whether they come from the outside world or from within yourself. Either way, you must acknowledge the existence of labels, challenge the "fit," and confront the impact these labels have on your concept of self. 

Ask yourself the following questions in order to start identifying and evaluating your labels. Write your answers down so that you can review them later.

1. How do you label yourself? Are you a career woman, a mom, an accountant, a politician? Are you a failure or a winner? Are you a "fat girl" or a "pretty girl?" Write down all the labels you attach to yourself, going back as far as you can remember.

2. Where did these labels come from? Did they come from you? Your parents? A teacher? A friend? Look at each label you wrote down in the above question, and identify where each one came from.

3. Are you living to your labels? How are your labels working for you? What are your payoffs? 

Continue uncovering your authentic self with the complete exercises found in my book, _Self Matters_.


----------



## Christy

Dr. Fill said:
			
		

> Our fixed beliefs define the roles we play in life and have a lot to do with the scripts that are running them. Just as actors follow a play's script for lines, actions and attitude, we follow life scripts according to what our fixed beliefs tell us. Are you telling yourself that you are a tragic character or heroic character? Are you playing the loving mother, abusive spouse, frustrated artist or successful businessperson? Do you think your outer shell defines you to the rest of the world?
> 
> Whatever your fixed beliefs are, you have practiced your script for so long that you believe what it says about you and your potential. This is why life scripts are dangerous. We begin to perceive them as being set in stone. We even allow them to shape the way we expect things to turn out. Fixed beliefs also influence the casting, location and wardrobe of our script. Who is "right" for the part in our script and who isn't? What type of living arrangement and attire are appropriate for the character we are playing, etc.?
> 
> Because our scripts are based on fixed beliefs, we tend to resist any challenges or changes to them. If we want to feel happy and fulfilled, but our script says that we should feel spiteful and defensive, we tend to panic because we've gone "off script." It just doesn't feel right and besides, the happy role belongs to someone else, doesn't it? This is an example of why most fixed beliefs are also limiting beliefs. They limit our scripts by dictating what we can't do, don't deserve and aren't qualified for.


 
That was beautiful.  It really was.  But who really cares?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Too hot - please create another MPD.  Your current one is starting to bore me.




I asked what and MPD is. And for something boring try changing you avatar. At least I am not hiding behind a fake picture


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Christy said:
			
		

> That was beautiful.  It really was.  But who really cares?




I agree with the other hot chick


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I asked what and MPD is. And for something boring try changing you avatar. At least I am not hiding behind a fake picture



I'm not hiding.  I'm just smart enough to know better than put my pictures on the internet.  Besides, I don't want to make K_Jo feel bad. :shrug:


----------



## Dr. Fill

Christy said:
			
		

> That was beautiful.  It really was.  But who really cares?


The need to be critical and in control of everything can be exhausting. You may be pushing your friends and loved ones away, and when you become a prisoner to your sense of order, it can be unhealthy and neurotic. I offer the following advice on how to lighten up.


*Stop thinking the world revolves around you.*
"We get to thinking we're the center of the universe and everyone's watching, so we hold ourselves to really high standards for fear of judgment." 
Stop wearing yourself out with issues that no one else cares about.

*Realize that perfectionism is an imperfection. * 
It's fine to be attentive to details, but when you're driving your loved ones away, you need to re-examine your behavior. 

*Learn to trust yourself.*
Do you trust yourself enough, have enough self-worth to believe that someone would be with you if you don't make them do it? Start feeling secure enough with yourself so that you're not so clingy, needy, controlling and demanding.

*Embrace the spirit of acceptance. * 
If you fear that you may not be able to handle situations you may encounter, the need to be a control freak comes in. Most people have more resiliency, depth, strength and flexibility than they give themselves credit for. This means you. Trust yourself to handle all kinds of circumstances.


----------



## cattitude

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Take your pick I have many more.



What's with the noses?


----------



## Speedy70

cattitude said:
			
		

> What's with the noses?




I wasn't going to go there...


----------



## bresamil

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I'm not hiding.  I'm just smart enough to know better than put my pictures on the internet.  Besides, I don't want to make K_Jo feel bad. :shrug:


The youngsters always put their pics out there on myspace, etc and then the world wonders why kids get stalked and killed.


----------



## Speedy70

bresamil said:
			
		

> The youngsters always put their pics out there on myspace, etc and then the world wonders why kids get stalked and killed.




Well, Too hot talks/writes like she's 12, but in her latest picture postings, I'd guess 48-50.


----------



## mAlice

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Well, Too hot talks/writes like she's 12, but in her latest picture postings, I'd guess 48-50.




How dare you insult me like that!


----------



## Geek

I never judge someone's beauty by a picture   If you do you have not lived enough life yet. Not too hot 4 your own brother, You won't be 14 forever, you must learn to be beautiful from within.


----------



## Speedy70

elaine said:
			
		

> How dare you insult me like that!


----------



## K_Jo

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I'm not hiding.  I'm just smart enough to know better than put my pictures on the internet.  Besides, I don't want to make K_Jo feel bad. :shrug:


----------



## Speedy70

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


Awwwww... your grannie panties are way sexier than her polkadotted britches...


----------



## Speedy70

kwillia said:
			
		

> Awwwww... your grannie panties are way sexier than her polkadotted britches...




I'm j/k with K_Jo.  I've seen her picture and she's purdy.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Awwwww... your grannie panties are way sexier than her polkadotted britches...


But her butt is way smaller than mine.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> But her butt is way smaller than mine.


Which is why she gets away with wearing polkadots and you get vertical stripes... it's all good...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Which is why she gets away with wearing polkadots and you get vertical stripes... it's all good...


Those aren't stripes.  I let Jameo do my highlights.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Those aren't stripes.  I let Jameo do my highlights.


Oh crap... wait... not the best choice of words when talking of striped underguchies...


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Take your pick I have many more.




Pic1 - Wedged in between two young and lovely ladies in hopes that no one will notice the washed out complexion, extremely wide set eyes, reminiscent of an alien or her pappy's first cousin and the thinning brows and lips.

Pic2 - Very Jerry Hall, that is, if you like rode hard rocker wives with stringy hair badly in need of a lift and the extra support bra, badly in need of a lift.

Pic3 - Looks barrell chested in spite of the minimal bust line. This pic really shows the wide forehead protruding ears and turkey neck.

Overall, I'd say you have really represented yourself accuratly, therefore combined with your personality and openess since entering the forum....



I'd like to offer you a flaming bag of poop and a hearty 

Welcome to the... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## chernmax

Geek said:
			
		

> I never judge someone's beauty by a picture   If you do you have not lived enough life yet. Not too hot 4 your own brother, You won't be 14 forever, you must learn to be beautiful from within.



Neither do I...


----------



## RoseRed

chernmax said:
			
		

> Neither do I...


OMG!!!


----------



## Angel

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Take your pick I have many more.


Are you proud that you look like a porn star?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Angel said:
			
		

> Are you proud that you look like a porn star?


In that case, I've just seen my first unattractive porn star.


----------



## Pete

Meeeee   Effing   Yowwwwww 

I think she is hot :shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

Beelzebaby666 said:
			
		

> Pic1 - Wedged in between two young and lovely ladies in hopes that no one will notice the washed out complexion, extremely wide set eyes, reminiscent of an alien or her pappy's first cousin and the thinning brows and lips.
> 
> Pic2 - Very Jerry Hall, that is, if you like rode hard rocker wives with stringy hair badly in need of a lift and the extra support bra, badly in need of a lift.
> 
> Pic3 - Looks barrell chested in spite of the minimal bust line. This pic really shows the wide forehead protruding ears and turkey neck.
> 
> Overall, I'd say you have really represented yourself accuratly, therefore combined with your personality and openess since entering the forum....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to offer you a flaming bag of poop and a hearty
> 
> Welcome to the... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


If I post a photo, will you please critique it for me?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pete said:
			
		

> I think she is hot :shrug:


You're not the only one, dear.


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> Meeeee   Effing   Yowwwwww
> 
> I think she is hot :shrug:


:shocker:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> If I post a photo, will you please critique it for me?


Want me to post one for you?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

K_Jo said:
			
		

> If I post a photo, will you please critique it for me?


You post my pic, I'ma bust you up....


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> In that case, I've just seen my first unattractive porn star.




Right, whatever you say. Lets see the pics and then we'll talk. I travel all over the world, have better house, better clothes, better car and just because you say I am not attractive doesnt make you pretty 

come one I am waititng to see all the beautiful people in here


----------



## meangirl

Pete said:
			
		

> Meeeee Effing Yowwwwww
> 
> I think she is hot :shrug:


 
I think so too.


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> :shocker:


:shrug:  I have no axe to grind.  Her pics portray her as an attractive chick.


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Want me to post one for you?


Not if it's one of me! 

I think I've seen that Too Hot chick in a couple Lifetime movies.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Right, whatever you say. Lets see the pics and then we'll talk. I travel all over the world, have better house, better clothes, better car and just because you say I am not attractive doesnt make you pretty
> 
> come one I am waititng to see all the beautiful people in here


I have yet to venture out of St. Mary's County.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

K_Jo said:
			
		

> If I post a photo, will you please critique it for me?




Honey post your picture. Why worry what others think. You should love yourself and have confidence, do you think what anybody in here says makes a differnce


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Right, whatever you say. Lets see the pics and then we'll talk. I travel all over the world, have better house, better clothes, better car and just because you say I am not attractive doesnt make you pretty    come one I am waititng to see all the beautiful people in here


Pixies first MPD!!!  
I'm Too Hot 4u
It's all about me!!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I have yet to venture out of St. Mary's County.



and why the heck not? there is much to see and do


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> :shrug:  I have no axe to grind.  Her pics portray her as an attractive chick.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> and why the heck not? there is much to see and do


She's in a bubble.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> and why the heck not? there is much to see and do


You can't travel the world on a McDonald's salary.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

BadGirl said:
			
		

> I'm old and fat.  Will you be my special friend?  :shrug:




how old do you think I am????? I happen to weigh 136 how is that thin?


----------



## PrepH4U

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Right, whatever you say. Lets see the pics and then we'll talk. *I travel all over the world, have better house, better clothes, better car * and just because you say I am not attractive doesnt make you pretty
> 
> come one I am waititng to see all the beautiful people in here


So what brings you here to this horrible forum? :shrug:  I see you have also done your research on all forum posters and found out that we all drive yugos & pintos and live in cardboard boxes.  You are such a fine example of who we should all strive to be like.


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I was being sarcastic.


uhhhhh ok


----------



## K_Jo

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> So what brings you here to this horrible forum? :shrug:  I see you have also done your research on all forum posters and found out that we all drive yugos & pintos and live in *banana * boxes.  You are such a fine example of who we should all strive to be like.


:fixed:


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> uhhhhh ok


   I don't care for your attitude this evening.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> So what brings you here to this horrible forum? :shrug:  I see you have also done your research on all forum posters and found out that we all drive *yugos & pintos * and live in cardboard boxes.  You are such a fine example of who we should all strive to be like.


Red Tracker convertible


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You can't travel the world on a McDonald's salary.





Look if nothing else I have to give to the people in here that all said you were hot. Not that looks are everything but it helps. You know that.

I make quite a bit of money and get to travel, I work in the fashion industry and it is a blast. You ever want to try it out you PM me.

These people can say what they want it means nothing. You want a change in life then go for it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Red Tracker convertible


Red & primer Chevy Cavalier.


----------



## Speedy70

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Red Tracker convertible




Now THAT'S hot!


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I don't care for your attitude this evening.


Well I am a little on edge.  I just dug a week old butt out of the trash can and got 3 puffs off it.   Does that make me a loser?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> So what brings you here to this horrible forum? :shrug:  I see you have also done your research on all forum posters and found out that we all drive yugos & pintos and live in cardboard boxes.  You are such a fine example of who we should all strive to be like.




please tell me more.....


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> Well I am a little on edge.  I just dug a week old butt out of the trash can and got 3 puffs off it.   Does that make me a loser?


Sshhhh...no.  That's not why you're a loser.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I work in the fashion industry and it is a blast.


I've worked in the fashion industry before, too.  Customer Service Representative at Wal*Mart, tyvm.


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I work in the fashion industry.


----------



## PrepH4U

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Red Tracker convertible


Way to move yourself up buddy! That is so cool that you can finally afford something to go pimping in!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo, I painted my toes (myself if you can believe that) but I don't like the color.  Can you come over and repaint them for me, please?  I'll let you cuddle with Timon.


----------



## HenryEarlIII

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I've worked in the fashion industry before, too.  Customer Service Representative at Wal*Mart, tyvm.


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Sshhhh...no.  That's not why you're a loser.


OOOOOOOOOkayyyyyyyyy


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Honey post your picture. Why worry what others think. You should love yourself and have confidence, do you think what anybody in here says makes a differnce


I've been voted Most Unconfident three years in a row.


----------



## HenryEarlIII

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I've been voted Most Unconfident three years in a row.


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> K_Jo, I painted my toes (myself if you can believe that) but I don't like the color.  Can you come over and repaint them for me, please?  I'll let you cuddle with Timon.


Yes, as long as you wear underwear.


----------



## PrepH4U

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> please tell me more.....


So do you have a law degree also? Do you belong to Mensa? Please go on and tell us all of the "real" world that us poor unfornate posters have never had the opportunity to experience.  TIA


----------



## K_Jo

HenryEarlIII said:
			
		

>


Mmm you're so shiny.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Yes, as long as you wear underwear.


What if they gots holes in 'em?  That okay?


----------



## K_Jo

Hey 2hot4me, my husband said he saw you on yahoo personals.


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> What if they gots holes in 'em?  That okay?


As long as the scar is covered.


----------



## Speedy70

K_Jo said:
			
		

> As long as the scar is covered.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Hey 2hot4me, my husband said he saw you on yahoo personals.


Why was your husband on Yahoo! personals?


----------



## Pandora

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Hey 2hot4me, my husband said he saw you on yahoo personals.




Did you ask him why he was looking at the personals?


----------



## Speedy70

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Why was your husband on Yahoo! personals?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Speedy70 said:
			
		

>


Whatever.  I don't have a scar.


----------



## Speedy70

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Whatever.  I don't have a scar.



We like you with or without. :shrug:


----------



## HollowSoul

on a 10 scale i give her bout 6 :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> We like you with or without. :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> on a 10 scale i give her bout 6 :shrug:


Damn, even I would give her at least a 7.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Whatever.  I don't have a scar.


 So you decided to go through the armpit, huh?


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Why was your husband on Yahoo! personals?




I look at the personals to see how may losers I know.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> I look at the personals to see how may losers I know.


I used to do that too.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Dr. Fill said:
			
		

> The need to be critical and in control of everything can be exhausting. You may be pushing your friends and loved ones away, and when you become a prisoner to your sense of order, it can be unhealthy and neurotic. I offer the following advice on how to lighten up.
> 
> 
> *Stop thinking the world revolves around you.*
> "We get to thinking we're the center of the universe and everyone's watching, so we hold ourselves to really high standards for fear of judgment."
> Stop wearing yourself out with issues that no one else cares about.
> 
> *Realize that perfectionism is an imperfection. *
> It's fine to be attentive to details, but when you're driving your loved ones away, you need to re-examine your behavior.
> 
> *Learn to trust yourself.*
> Do you trust yourself enough, have enough self-worth to believe that someone would be with you if you don't make them do it? Start feeling secure enough with yourself so that you're not so clingy, needy, controlling and demanding.
> 
> *Embrace the spirit of acceptance. *
> If you fear that you may not be able to handle situations you may encounter, the need to be a control freak comes in. Most people have more resiliency, depth, strength and flexibility than they give themselves credit for. This means you. Trust yourself to handle all kinds of circumstances.




I do.


----------



## Angel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Damn, even I would give her at least a 7.


 Except she doesn't think we go outside the gene pool and all...


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Why was your husband on Yahoo! personals?


Because I've gained 75 pounds since we got married.


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> So you decided to go through the armpit, huh?


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Look if nothing else I have to give to the people in here that all said you were hot. Not that looks are everything but it helps. You know that.
> 
> I make quite a bit of money and get to travel, I work in the fashion industry and it is a blast. You ever want to try it out you PM me.
> 
> These people can say what they want it means nothing. You want a change in life then go for it.



  You know you're nothing but uncivilized white trash.  You really should jump on an opportunity like this.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Because I've gained 75 pounds since we got married.


 Liberals shouldn't post conservative estimates.


----------



## K_Jo

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Liberals shouldn't post conservative estimates.


    I knew you did something bad when I got the random YIMer hug.


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> how old do you think I am????? I happen to weigh 136 how is that thin?



She was talkin' to me.  Back off my b!tch!


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> have better house, better clothes, better car and just because you say I am not attractive doesnt make you pretty


So what you're saying is, you think you're better.  Did I read that correctly?


----------



## HollowSoul

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Damn, even I would give her at least a 7.


I would have rated her a lil higher...however..
-the skin is kinda wrinkly and freckly
-her nose looks like a bus parked on her face
-it looks like she can't tan
-and judging from the way she types....her voice prolly sounds like someone is ramming a rusty chainsaw up a cats azz


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I've worked in the fashion industry before, too.  Customer Service Representative at Wal*Mart, tyvm.




There is nothing wrong with working at walmart but you want more out of life right?


----------



## Jameo

Now whatcha got Ms.toohot4umakesmegag?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> I would have rated her a lil higher...however..
> -the skin is kinda wrinkly and freckly
> -her nose looks like a bus parked on her face
> -it looks like she can't tan
> -and judging from the way she types....her voice prolly sounds like someone is ramming a rusty chainsaw up a cats azz




Worf's GF is a hottie.


----------



## HollowSoul

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> There is nothing wrong with working at walmart but you want more out of life right?


money isnt everything retard


----------



## Too Hot 4u

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I've been voted Most Unconfident three years in a row.




Look I have seen some of the posts in here. Beauty comes from inside and glows on the outside. It does not matter what anyone says, you have to have faith in yourself and stand up for yourself.

I do and I could care less what these guys say, they dont live the life I do and they do not have an impact on it either. Post your pic or PM it


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> they dont live the life I do.




I'm sure we all are thankful for that everyday.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> So do you have a law degree also? Do you belong to Mensa? Please go on and tell us all of the "real" world that us poor unfornate posters have never had the opportunity to experience.  TIA




Do you think a law degree makes you something special? Laywers and so on are a dime a dozen. My God get real. I have three lawyers on payroll.


----------



## HollowSoul

my pic is easily seen just click below, and if beauty does come from within.....well.....lets just say that if looks could kill, then your gonna live forever


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Look I have seen some of the posts in here. Beauty comes from inside and glows on the outside. It does not matter what anyone says, you have to have faith in yourself and stand up for yourself.



Really?  That's sooo inspirational!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Hey too hot, would you rate me, Mainman and Rack'm??


----------



## Jameo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Look I have seen some of the posts in here. Beauty comes from inside and glows on the outside. It does not matter what anyone says, you have to have faith in yourself and stand up for yourself.
> 
> I do and I could care less what these guys say, they dont live the life I do and they do not have an impact on it either. Post your pic or PM it



Why are you so worried about what everyone looks like?  Your probably some 500 lbs fat ass trolling the forums for someone to cyber with


----------



## Too Hot 4u

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Hey 2hot4me, my husband said he saw you on yahoo personals.




I have a yahoo account. not on personals though


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Look I have seen some of the posts in here. Beauty comes from inside and glows on the outside. It does not matter what anyone says, you have to have faith in yourself and stand up for yourself.
> 
> I do and I could care less what these guys say, they dont live the life I do and they do not have an impact on it either. Post your pic or PM it


No.  You'll just make fun of me like the rest of them.  You probably ARE one of them.  

Thank you for helping me realize how shallow these people are.  

:slam:


----------



## HollowSoul

WAIT A MIN!!!!













































kazz is that you


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Jameo said:
			
		

> Why are you so worried about what everyone looks like?  Your probably some 500 lbs fat ass trolling the forums for someone to cyber with




why do you care?


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I have three lawyers on payroll.


I'm so totally impressed!  And to think, I only have _one_ on payroll.  I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Do you think a law degree makes you something special? Laywers and so on are a dime a dozen. My God get real. I have three lawyers on payroll.


Damn, PrepH4U, Esquire!  You took a hit!


----------



## BS Gal

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Take your pick I have many more.


Well, I've been holding back.  You are kind of pretty, but the pictures say "posing for the camera."  And who in the he*l comes on here to say how good looking they are?  Something is wrong here.  You must have low self esteem.  And to think we talked you into posting pictures.....


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Angel said:
			
		

> Except she doesn't think we go outside the gene pool and all...



that was not for everyone


----------



## Jameo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> why do you care?



Why do you care if I care or not?


----------



## HollowSoul

I wonder if this is lil miss "i dont care what ppl think"
 <---click


----------



## Too Hot 4u

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Well, I've been holding back.  You are kind of pretty, but the pictures say "posing for the camera."  And who in the he*l comes on here to say how good looking they are?  Something is wrong here.  You must have low self esteem.  And to think we talked you into posting pictures.....



it did not start out that way but whatever. there is something wrong to one extent or the other with everyone in here. that is why you are in here when you should be working or doing something else. look at the amount of posts you do when there are other things to do.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Post your pic or PM it


Here, I'll post her pic.


----------



## Speedy70

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> I wonder if this is lil miss "i dont care what ppl think"
> <---click




Sounds shallow enough to be her. :shrug:


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> it did not start out that way but whatever. there is something wrong to one extent or the other with everyone in here. that is why you are in here when you should be working or doing something else. look at the amount of posts you do when there are other things to do.





You're here.


----------



## K_Jo

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Here, I'll post her pic.


You're right.  I AM uglier than Kathy Griffin! 

Please take that down. I'm hideous!


----------



## camily

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Red Karma Tracker convertible


:fixed:


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Jameo said:
			
		

> Why do you care if I care or not?




I care about as much as you do


----------



## HollowSoul

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> it did not start out that way but whatever. there is something wrong to one extent or the other with everyone in here. that is why you are in here when you should be working or doing something else. look at the amount of posts you do when there are other things to do.


so what does that say bout you??? shouldnt you be curled up next to yor man (or woman)..
or maybe you have a fungus growing in your gaping gash


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> it did not start out that way but whatever. *there is something wrong to one extent or the other with everyone in here*. that is why you are in here when you should be working or doing something else. look at the amount of posts you do when there are other things to do.




You see that, BS?  There is _something_ wrong with you!


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I care about as much as you do




You obviously don't make a living typing.  Why don't you use punctuation?


----------



## K_Jo

I'm kind of hungry.  Maybe I'll make some pancakes.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> You're here.




Not as much as most, and after this I will probably move on with life you will not. I could come in here a month from now, or a year and you will still be in here


----------



## mAlice

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Sounds shallow enough to be her. :shrug:



Hey!    I resemble that remark.


----------



## PrepH4U

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Do you think a law degree makes you something special? Laywers and so on are a dime a dozen. My God get real. I have three lawyers on payroll.


Well honey here is some free advice.... I would put another one on your payroll because evidently you are someone that needs all the help and advice they can get because with your attitude you sure don't have any true friends to help you out.
p.s. where did I say in my post that I thought a law degree was special? hmmm? :shrug: I point blank asked you if you had a law degree?  I did not ask you if you were special did I?    :toottoot:


----------



## camily

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Liberals shouldn't post conservative estimates.


----------



## Speedy70

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm kind of hungry.  Maybe I'll make some pancakes.


  Good idea!  Any strawberry syrup?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> You obviously don't make a living typing.  Why don't you use punctuation?



Because I do not care, this is nothing to me. If this were work then yes


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> and after this I will probably move on with life


Promise?  Pinky swear?  Can I stick a needle in your eye?


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Not as much as most, and after this I will probably move on with life you will not. I could come in here a month from now, or a year and you will still be in here




That's so great for you!  You do realize that most of us know these people in real life as well?  No.  No, you wouldn't realize that because you're too busy thinking about yourself and how wonderful you are.


----------



## camily

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> I would have rated her a lil higher...however..
> -the skin is kinda wrinkly and freckly
> -her nose looks like a bus parked on her face
> -it looks like she can't tan
> -and judging from the way she types....her voice prolly sounds like someone is ramming a rusty chainsaw up a cats azz


I think I smell a hit song in the making......


----------



## BS Gal

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> it did not start out that way but whatever. there is something wrong to one extent or the other with everyone in here. that is why you are in here when you should be working or doing something else. look at the amount of posts you do when there are other things to do.


Um, you're in here when you should be working or doing something else.  Look at the amount of  posts you have done when there are other things to do.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Well honey here is some free advice.... I would put another one on your payroll because evidently you are someone that needs all the help and advice they can get because with your attitude you sure don't have any true friends to help you out.
> p.s. where did I say in my post that I thought a law degree was special? hmmm? :shrug: I point blank asked you if you had a law degree?  I did not ask you if you were special did I?    :toottoot:



Then why would you ask? To make me aware that you might have one?? Or just to blow it out your buttt


----------



## K_Jo

elaine said:
			
		

> Promise?  Pinky swear?  Can I stick a needle in your eye?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You're right.  I AM uglier than Kathy Griffin!
> 
> Please take that down. I'm hideous!


You need to step up and face the fact that you are beautiful!!!


----------



## Speedy70

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Well honey here is some free advice.... I would put another one on your payroll because evidently you are someone that needs all the help and advice they can get because with your attitude you sure don't have any true friends to help you out.
> p.s. where did I say in my post that I thought a law degree was special? hmmm? :shrug: I point blank asked you if you had a law degree?  I did not ask you if you were special did I?    :toottoot:




I suggest she put some of her money towards a psychiatrist.  I kind of feel sorry for her.  It's sad how pathetic she is.


----------



## Queen Laqueefa

Guess what?


----------



## BS Gal

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> That's so great for you!  You do realize that most of us know these people in real life as well?  No.  No, you wouldn't realize that because you're too busy thinking about yourself and how wonderful you are.


Just a question about that one picture.  WTH was that red stuff all around her.  I think she should have changed "something" before that picture.  JMHO


----------



## K_Jo

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> You need to step up and face the fact that you are beautiful!!!


You cannot take my virginity.


----------



## K_Jo

Queen Laqueefa said:
			
		

> Guess what?


What?


----------



## mAlice

Queen Laqueefa said:
			
		

> Guess what?


What?


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Then why would you ask? To make me aware that you might have one?? *Or just to blow it out your buttt*


That's how she got her name!


----------



## PrepH4U

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Then why would you ask? To make me aware that you might have one?? Or just to blow it out your buttt


Nope I just asked because I can and I was here wasting my time doing nothing.  When I should have been out making something of myself, oh whoa is me....


----------



## mAlice

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You cannot take my virginity.



That's because I already snagged it.  Remember the  ?  Hmmm?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You're right.  I AM uglier than Kathy Griffin!
> 
> Please take that down. I'm hideous!




You are not ugly


----------



## Queen Laqueefa

elaine said:
			
		

> What?



I just queefed


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You are not ugly


That's not me in my avatar.


----------



## mAlice

Queen Laqueefa said:
			
		

> I just queefed



  You know what causes that, don't ya'?


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You are not ugly


Shirley, you jest!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> That's so great for you!  You do realize that most of us know these people in real life as well?  No.  No, you wouldn't realize that because you're too busy thinking about yourself and how wonderful you are.




so?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You cannot take my virginity.


Fugly b!tch!!  That's why you still have it.


----------



## K_Jo

I thought I left these stupid forums a few minutes ago!  


:slam:


----------



## Queen Laqueefa

elaine said:
			
		

> You know what causes that, don't ya'?



Yup  

Maybe Too Hot 4u can explain it to the rest of the class?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You are not ugly


Forget it, she aint gonna lay you either....


----------



## K_Jo

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Forget it, she aint gonna lay you either....


I have nothing more to say to you!


----------



## mAlice

Queen Laqueefa said:
			
		

> Yup
> 
> Maybe Too Hot 4u can explain it to the rest of the class?



TooHot4u, you have the floor.  We're all waiting patiently for an explanation.


----------



## MJ

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> You need to step up and face the fact that you are beautiful!!!


----------



## HenryEarlIII

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I have nothing more to say to you!


----------



## K_Jo

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

>


Fer real.


----------



## K_Jo

HenryEarlIII said:
			
		

>


You're the only nice one here.  Except for me.


----------



## Speedy70

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You're the only nice one here.  Except for me.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

elaine said:
			
		

> TooHot4u, you have the floor.  We're all waiting patiently for an explanation.



when you start holding your breath while you wait let me know


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> when you start holding your breath while you wait let me know



chicken.


----------



## K_Jo

Speedy70 said:
			
		

>


I guess you're ok.


----------



## mv_princess

Man I leave for just a little while, to come back and see Too hot 4u is still making an ass outta herself. 

Listen there sweetheart, if you were some big time girl, You wouldn't be on the forums. But since we all really like making fun of you, would you please stay? I needed to look at someone else's picture to make me feel pretty today. Thank you


----------



## HenryEarlIII

Speedy70 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Man I leave for just a little while, to come back and see Too hot 4u is still making an ass outta herself.
> 
> Listen there sweetheart, if you were some big time girl, You wouldn't be on the forums. But since we all really like making fun of you, would you please stay? I needed to look at someone else's picture to make me feel pretty today. Thank you




That makes everyone in here a nobody then? If my picture makes you feel pretty then you are a liar


----------



## Speedy70

HenryEarlIII said:
			
		

>


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> That makes everyone in here a nobidy then? If my picture makes you feel pretty then you are a liar


 Why am I liar?


----------



## Speedy70

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I guess you're ok.




If that's all I can get, I'll take it.


----------



## BS Gal

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> That makes everyone in here a nobidy then? If my picture makes you feel pretty then you are a liar


Your picture makes me feel pretty cause I have better boots.  And I'm not sittin in red stuff, which means I know when to change my.....never mind.


----------



## Speedy70

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Your picture makes me feel pretty cause I have better boots.  And I'm not sittin in red stuff, which means I know when to change my.....never mind.




:divacup:


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Why am I liar?



oh god figure that out on  your own will you?


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> oh god figure that out on  your own will you?


 I guess I don't understand......how does looking at your picture make me feel pretty and a liar?


----------



## Queen Laqueefa

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> when you start holding your breath while you wait let me know



You got jokes too


----------



## Too Hot 4u

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Your picture makes me feel pretty cause I have better boots.  And I'm not sittin in red stuff, which means I know when to change my.....never mind.




yea right


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> oh god figure that out on  your own will you?



Are you related to Paris Hilton?


----------



## PrepH4U

Queen Laqueefa said:
			
		

> You got jokes too


Yep she probably has three comedians on her payroll also to write her material!


----------



## BS Gal

WTH is all that stuff you were sitting in that was red?  Is that what caused the nose swelling thing?


----------



## K_Jo

elaine said:
			
		

> Are you related to Paris Hilton?


Does she smell like a fart in a mitten?


----------



## mAlice

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Yep she probably has three comedians on her payroll also to translate for her!


:fixed:


----------



## mv_princess

Elaine and Jwwb said I was pretty once.......


----------



## HenryEarlIII

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Elaine and Jwwb said I was pretty once.......


----------



## mv_princess

HenryEarlIII said:
			
		

>


 aaww


----------



## mAlice

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Elaine and Jwwb said I was pretty once.......



Much prettier than toohot.    You're so....girl next door sexy.


----------



## Queen Laqueefa

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Elaine and Jwwb said I was pretty once.......



You are way hotter that toohot4u


----------



## mv_princess

elaine said:
			
		

> Much prettier than toohot.    You're so....girl next door sexy.


 aaww...that's the sweetest thing I've ever heard!


----------



## mAlice

mv_princess said:
			
		

> aaww...that's the sweetest thing I've ever heard!


Mark it on your calender.  It'll never happen again!


----------



## mv_princess

elaine said:
			
		

> Mark it on your calender.  It'll never happen again!


 Oh I will....I wont need one again.


----------



## Nickel

elaine said:
			
		

> Much prettier than toohot.    You're so....girl next door sexy.


 She reminds me of Keira Knightley.


----------



## mAlice

Nickel said:
			
		

> She reminds me of Keira Knightley.




Only prettier.


----------



## mv_princess

elaine said:
			
		

> Only prettier.


 Yup still 

thank you


----------



## camily

elaine said:
			
		

> Only prettier.


And she drives a truck.













Just thought I'd throw that out there to contribute.


----------



## Half Shell

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Elaine and Jwwb said I was pretty once.......



*cough* :airbrushed: *cough*


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Retarded haiku for this thread....

This drivel drones on and on.

No end in sight, no light at the end of the tunnel.

I know you are but what am I, says PeeWee.

He is hotter than you.

The forums make me itchy.


:siggy:


----------



## PrepH4U

camily said:
			
		

> And she drives a truck.
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that out there to contribute.


But does she wear hiking boots?


----------



## mv_princess

Half Shell said:
			
		

> *cough* :airbrushed: *cough*


 Nope not so much. That's my face, just scaned on the computer


----------



## mAlice

camily said:
			
		

> And she drives a truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that out there to contribute.


bonus


----------



## camily

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> But does she wear hiking boots?


Only in the bedroom.


----------



## mAlice

Half Shell said:
			
		

> *cough* :jealous: *cough*


:fixed:


----------



## mv_princess

camily said:
			
		

> Only in the bedroom.


 You weren't suppose to tell anyone!!!


----------



## Speedy70

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I guess you're ok.




I read my karma.  I love me some K_Jo.


----------



## mAlice

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You weren't suppose to tell anyone!!!



Ooh!  Wanna' swap out with RR, Christy, K-jo and me?


----------



## camily

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You weren't suppose to tell anyone!!!


My bad, I thought everyone knew.


----------



## K_Jo

elaine said:
			
		

> Ooh!  Wanna' swap out with RR, Christy, K-jo and me?


Does that mean what I think it means?


----------



## mv_princess

elaine said:
			
		

> Ooh!  Wanna' swap out with RR, Christy, K-jo and me?


 Ok...but remember they are for bedroom use only. Since of course I don't leave the county or computer


----------



## mv_princess

camily said:
			
		

> My bad, I thought everyone knew.


 No  but now they do


----------



## mAlice

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Ok...but remember they are for bedroom use only. Since of course I don't leave the county or computer



If your bedroom and computer are both in the county, we got it covered.


----------



## mAlice

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Does that mean what I think it means?



New toy!    I'm just giddy with excitement!


----------



## mv_princess

elaine said:
			
		

> If your bedroom and computer are both in the county, we got it covered.


 Ok good....I'm all there then!!


----------



## mAlice

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Ok good....I'm all there then!!


O M G !  Be still my heart.















*pssst...don't tell Christy*


----------



## mv_princess

elaine said:
			
		

> O M G !  Be still my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pssst...don't tell Christy*


 Ok I wont. promise! 


So I guess I scared toohot off........bummer


----------



## mAlice

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Ok I wont. promise!
> 
> 
> So I guess I scared toohot off........bummer




A smart woman would know, and bow out, when she's been bested.


----------



## mv_princess

elaine said:
			
		

> A smart woman would know, and bow out, when she's been bested.


 hahahaha, yeah I suppose.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Elaine and Jwwb said I was pretty once.......




You are hot!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> But does she wear hiking boots?




When was the last time you went hiking? Do you not see the background? I guess you have no idea where that picture was taken either.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

elaine said:
			
		

> A smart woman would know, and bow out, when she's been bested.



Bested??? Get real. Because of a bunch of wannabes in a forum? Please, I have better things to do than worry what you think.


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> When was the last time you went hiking? Do you not see the background? I guess you have no idea where that picture was taken either.


Nobody cares that you hike, or where it was taken (although my guess would be near the arctic circle, because I've been there ms. world traveler).  Nobody cares how cute you think you are.  Nobody cares that you think you're better than everyone else.

Do you get it yet?  Nobody gives a flyin' ####.

nightnight


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Bested??? Get real. Because of a bunch of wannabes in a forum? Please, I have better things to do than worry what you think.



Then why are you still here trying to imress everyone?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

elaine said:
			
		

> Nobody cares that you hike, or where it was taken (although my guess would be near the arctic circle, because I've been there ms. world traveler).  Nobody cares how cute you think you are.  Nobody cares that you think you're better than everyone else.
> 
> Do you get it yet?  Nobody gives a flyin' ####.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nightnight



for some person who does not care then why post so much about it? 

Figures you have no idea where the picture was taken


----------



## Too Hot 4u

elaine said:
			
		

> Then why are you still here trying to imress everyone?




Why do you care and what the heck does imress mean?


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> for some person who does not care then why post so much about it?
> 
> Figures you have no idea where the picture was taken


You may have the last word.


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> for some person who does not care then why post so much about it?
> 
> Figures you have no idea where the picture was taken



Nobody here cares.


----------



## Speedy70

elaine said:
			
		

> You may have the last word.




But I like to have the last word.  Oh wait.  Am I confusing that with thread killer?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> But I like to have the last word.  Oh wait.  Am I confusing that with thread killer?




Well explain to me why then I have a lot of green in there


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Since I have been reading these things I see a lot of posters in here that think they are the next Dr. Phill or that they are the smartest things that walk somd.
> 
> I have seen people come in here to ask for help just to be bombarded with sarcasm from people who think that they are actually being funny. GAWD it is just so freaking boring.
> 
> There is one forum in here where someone is asking to be sold on whether her friend with three kids should stay with someone that says he does not love her and kain here in all the wisdom of an shoe tells her to buckle up. You are freaking kidding me. I saw her picture. GTFOI.
> 
> and elaine or whatever her name is looks like a overgrown woman in a tiny little girls top with a boys chop haircut and is going to cut someone else down??????????


I'm glad you think your sh!t don't stink.


----------



## Somdmommy

I really dont feel like reading all 323 posts, but it looks like I missed a good one!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I'm glad you think your sh!t don't stink.




not as much as some but it does.


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Well explain to me why then I have a lot of green in there


 
In where?


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> not as much as some but it does.


Then why on earth do you care so much?


----------



## Speedy70

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I really dont feel like reading all 323 posts, but it looks like I missed a good one!




Well, you can't be here unless you have time to read them all.  According to too hot, we're all here because we have nothing better to do. However, she has a life AND has time to post here. Go figure!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Then why on earth do you care so much?




Care about what?


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Care about what?


This whole thread is a giant tirade against other people in here.  If you think they're idiots, why put forth the effort?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Well, you can't be here unless you have time to read them all.  According to too hot, we're all here because we have nothing better to do. However, she has a life AND has time to post here. Go figure!




Like I said loser, I have only been in here a short while and on my out because this is boring. You on the other hand will be here for years to come


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Like I said loser, I have only been in here a short while and on my out because this is boring. You on the other hand will be here for years to come




Don't let the door hit you on the way out!


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Like I said loser, I have only been in here a short while and on my out because this is boring. You on the other hand will be here for years to come


So, what does that have to do with anything.  What if I choose to be here.  Do you think your opinion actually matters to me?


----------



## Somdmommy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Well, you can't be here unless you have time to read them all.  According to too hot, we're all here because we have nothing better to do. However, she has a life AND has time to post here. Go figure!




Ohhh...  

Yep ..I dont have a life. 
I just have a 2 year old, a new puppy, laundry and dishes for 3 and a hubby thats about to leave for Iraq. Nah, does not sound like much of a life to me? How about you Speedy?

I love that people dont understand that people dont live in here. Just because we have a huge ammount of posts means nothing. I got all mine from getting into threads like this, that go on and on and on. 

Oh well, you know what 

*I Love My Forums, And All The Mean Forumites In It * 

 To All!!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> So, what does that have to do with anything.  What if I choose to be here.  Do you think your opinion actually matters to me?



Why would you think that. I suppose my opinion matters to you about as much as yours matters to me.


----------



## greyhound

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Why would you think that. I suppose my opinion matters to you about as much as yours matters to me.



I thought you were leaving?


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Why would you think that. I suppose my opinion matters to you about as much as yours matters to me.


You obviously care, otherwise, why take the time to become a member to let us all know we are losers.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Well, you can't be here unless you have time to read them all.  According to too hot, we're all here because we have nothing better to do. However, she has a life AND has time to post here. Go figure!



I have nothing better to do...


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Like I said loser, I have only been in here a short while and on my out because this is boring. You on the other hand will be here for years to come


 Yep, most of us will be here for years. I can get just about anything I need to know in here.

News
Weather
Movie Reviews
Gossip
Info On Bars

As well as other things. I have also made some very good friends in here. So if you dont like it doll, then why are you still posting. Nobody here cares if you think we have no life.


----------



## Bustem' Down

greyhound said:
			
		

> I thought you were leaving?


Leave her alone.  Work is slow and boring tonight and this is giving me something to do.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> This whole thread is a giant tirade against other people in here.  If you think they're idiots, why put forth the effort?




Because I am bored why would they?


----------



## Somdmommy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> You obviously care, otherwise, why take the time to become a member to let us all know we are losers.


 

Since you can post as a guest!


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Because I am bored why would they?


So why don't you go outside and get a life, like you preach?


----------



## greyhound

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Leave her alone.  Work is slow and boring tonight and this is giving me something to do.



 Okay...


----------



## Speedy70

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Ohhh...
> 
> Yep ..I dont have a life.
> I just have a 2 year old, a new puppy, laundry and dishes for 3 and a hubby thats about to leave for Iraq. Nah, does not sound like much of a life to me? How about you Speedy?
> 
> I love that people dont understand that people dont live in here. Just because we have a huge ammount of posts means nothing. I got all mine from getting into threads like this, that go on and on and on.
> 
> Oh well, you know what
> 
> *I Love My Forums, And All The Mean Forumites In It *
> 
> To All!!



I did not know about your hubby. 

I like coming here too.  You know, I just figured something out :lightbulb:.

Too hot is green with envy because she doesn't have the friends that the rest of us forumites have.  She comes here and blasts all of us because she *thinks* she's gorgeous and has a wonderful life.  When in reality, she probably is empty inside and doesn't get the love and companionship that she needs.  How sad.


----------



## mAlice

Negative attention is still better than no attention at all.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I did not know about your hubby.
> 
> I like coming here too.  You know, I just figured something out :lightbulb:.
> 
> Too hot is green with envy because she doesn't have the friends that the rest of us forumites have.  She comes here and blasts all of us because she *thinks* she's gorgeous and has a wonderful life.  When in reality, she probably is empty inside and doesn't get the love and companionship that she needs.  How sad.



If I didn't know better...I would almost think she is a certain forumites MPD.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> You obviously care, otherwise, why take the time to become a member to let us all know we are losers.



Nope afraid not, nothing better to do until we leave this place. 
Started off because Kain wanted to talk crap to someone looking for help.

Most of the newbies in here get talked to like crap from all the posts I have seen. So I dont want to hear how I trash people, I am no worse than some of the crap some of the people have laid on others in here that were either new or looking for help.


----------



## Somdmommy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I did not know about your hubby.
> 
> I like coming here too.  You know, I just figured something out :lightbulb:.
> 
> Too hot is green with envy because she doesn't have the friends that the rest of us forumites have.  She comes here and blasts all of us because she *thinks* she's gorgeous and has a wonderful life.  When in reality, she probably is empty inside and doesn't get the love and companionship that she needs.  How sad.


 Thank you for the 
I will be here alot more after he is gone! When he goes I am moving to NC. 

It took me a while to get my thick skin, and I am glad I did. I just read her posts like many other newbie posts. 

She is just someone that didnt get what she thought she would when she got here. Oh well


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> If I didn't know better...I would almost think she is a certain forumites MPD.




Any forumite in particular?


----------



## Nickel

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> and a hubby thats about to leave for Iraq.


Ugh, I'm sorry.  Do you know how long he's supposed to be gone?


----------



## Nickel

greyhound said:
			
		

> If I didn't know better...I would almost think she is a certain forumites MPD.


 :meow:


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Nope afraid not, nothing better to do until we leave this place.
> Started off because Kain wanted to talk crap to someone looking for help.
> 
> Most of the newbies in here get talked to like crap from all the posts I have seen. So I dont want to hear how I trash people, I am no worse than some of the crap some of the people have laid on others in here that were either new or looking for help.


 Can someone please fill me in on whats she is talking about?

What post did Kain give crap on?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> So why don't you go outside and get a life, like you preach?




So what you are saying is that you all do not have a life since you are in here posting? I will get a life as soon as my trip plans are confirmed.

I do not need to post as a guest, why would I?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Any forumite in particular?




what the hecl is a formumite?


----------



## Somdmommy

Nickel said:
			
		

> Ugh, I'm sorry.  Do you know how long he's supposed to be gone?


 I dont really know, I do know its gunna be Too Long!


----------



## mAlice

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Can someone please fill me in on whats she is talking about?


She's whinin' because she's not the center of the universe like she expected to be.  She thinks she's beautiful, and thinks everyone else should think so, too.  She's green with envy that my_princess puts her to shame inn the beauty department.

All caught up now?


----------



## Somdmommy

elaine said:
			
		

> She's whinin' because she's not the center of the universe like she expected to be.  She thinks she's beautiful, and thinks everyone else should think so, too.  She's green with envy that my_princess puts her to shame inn the beauty department.
> 
> All caught up now?


 Ohh...For the most part I guess!

 Thanks Elaine!


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> what the hecl is a formumite?



..and you were givin' me crap for missing a key stroke.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Thank God. good bye. I think elaine and somd whisper and kain should all get together and sail out to an island of the ugly. You are just amazining thinking you are all that. Good bye it has been so much fun, NOT.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Nope afraid not, nothing better to do until we leave this place.
> Started off because Kain wanted to talk crap to someone looking for help.
> 
> Most of the newbies in here get talked to like crap from all the posts I have seen. So I dont want to hear how I trash people, I am no worse than some of the crap some of the people have laid on others in here that were either new or looking for help.


And there your wrong.  If you take a little more time than a day to watch, you'd figure out that they aren't treated like crap.  If someone comes in with a stupid question or statement, such as yours, yes they get treated like crap.  But those are few.  Try actually reading threads.  Here, I'll get you started.

http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=78616
http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=78354
http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=78070
http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=77639
http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=77723


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Thank God. good bye. I think elaine and somd whisper and kain should all get together and sail out to an island of the ugly. You are just amazining thinking you are all that. Good bye it has been so much fun, NOT.


 Well even though I didnt read all of it. I read the start and the finish. That was fun, but this one will not be missed.

Good Bye To You Too..


----------



## Somdmommy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> And there your wrong.  If you take a little more time than a day to watch, you'd figure out that they aren't treated like crap.  If someone comes in with a stupid question or statement, such as yours, yes they get treated like crap.  But those are few.  Try actually reading threads.  Here, I'll get you started.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=78616
> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=78354
> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=78070
> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=77639
> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=77723


 Good ones!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> And there your wrong.  If you take a little more time than a day to watch, you'd figure out that they aren't treated like crap.  If someone comes in with a stupid question or statement, such as yours, yes they get treated like crap.  But those are few.  Try actually reading threads.  Here, I'll get you started.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=78616
> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=78354
> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=78070
> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=77639
> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=77723




Why do you care if I am right or wrong. Like it matters what I think?


----------



## mAlice

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You think that put me to shame? Please cute does not beat out hot.




I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You think that put me to shame? Please cute does not beat out hot.


 How old are you?


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> So what you are saying is that you all do not have a life since you are in here posting? I will get a life as soon as my trip plans are confirmed.
> 
> I do not need to post as a guest, why would I?


No, that's what you are saying.  I'm just fitting you into your own mold.


----------



## Speedy70

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> How old are you?




Judging by her photos, I'd guess around 48-50 (at least).


----------



## Too Hot 4u

elaine said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking to you.



Truth hurts dont it. You kain and whisper got hit with the fugly stick dont hate me cause I am better looking than you.

Call me ugly that does not make you prettier


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Why do you care if I am right or wrong. Like it matters what I think?


It doesn't matter at all to me, but like I said earlier, work tonight is slow and boring and I find you an amusing little plaything.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Judging by her photos, I'd guess around 48-50 (at least).




Where is your picture? I bet you are an old fat wannabe at least I am not afraid to post my real pictures


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Truth hurts dont it. You kain and whisper got hit with the fugly stick dont hate me cause I am better looking than you.
> 
> Call me ugly that does not make you prettier




You can think you're gorgeous, that's fine (even though you're not).  But, you're UGLY as sin on the inside.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> You can think you're gorgeous, that's fine (even though you're not).  But, you're UGLY as sin on the inside.


Come on Speedy, who cares about the inside.


----------



## greyhound

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Truth hurts doesn't it. You kain and whisper got hit with the beautiful  stick. Don't  hate me cause I am better looking than you.
> 
> Call me ugly, that does not make you prettier



:fixed:


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Where is your picture? I bet you are an old fat wannabe at least I am not afraid to post my real pictures




As I said before, I do not care to post my picture on the internet.  I've read too many stories of nutjobs on here (you are a good example).

However, you can ask Otter, Cattitude, and Greyhound.  They'll tell you what I look like if you're so damn interested.


----------



## Somdmommy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Judging by her photos, I'd guess around 48-50 (at least).


 I saw the picture, I've seen better. Now she is pretty!

She is in here telling us how mean we are then she turns around and gives us this 7th grade cat fight reply.

I feel bad for people like this. I'm one of the forum babies! At 22 I have more brains than this person. I dont think I was like that when I was in 7th grade.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> You can think you're gorgeous, that's fine (even though you're not).  But, you're UGLY as sin on the inside.




so that means no picture from you then? I dont care if I am ugly on the inside. I am not out to win any popularity contests. I love who I am


----------



## greyhound

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Where is your picture? I bet you are an old fat wannabe at least I am not afraid to post my real pictures



I've seen her....She's beautiful.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> I've seen her....She's beautiful.



It runs in the family.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> As I said before, I do not care to post my picture on the internet.  I've read too many stories of nutjobs on here (you are a good example).
> 
> However, you can ask Otter, Cattitude, and Greyhound.  They'll tell you what I look like if you're so damn interested.




that is funny


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> It runs in the family.


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> so that means no picture from you then? I dont care if I am ugly on the inside. I am not out to win any popularity contests. I love who I am




That's correct, no picture.  I don't need to post it to get attention anyway.  I can do that with my winning personality and my quick wit.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> so that means no picture from you then? I dont care if I am ugly on the inside. I am not out to win any popularity contests. I love who I am





			
				Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Truth hurts dont it. You kain and whisper got hit with the fugly stick dont hate me cause I am better looking than you.
> 
> Call me ugly that does not make you prettier



My Lord, What A Child.


----------



## Speedy70

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Come on Speedy, who cares about the inside.




:slap: Men.


----------



## Speedy70

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> My Lord, What A Child.




Speaking of 'child', let's hope this one hasn't reproduced!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> It runs in the family.




who is beautiful elaine with her boy haircut? Kain who does not even have a picture or fuzzy haired somd whisper? Which??


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Speaking of 'child', let's hope this one hasn't reproduced!




oh you mean like the ton of children by how many fathers most in somd has? No thank god no children I hate children


----------



## Speedy70

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> who is beautiful elaine with her boy haircut? Kain who does not even have a picture or fuzzy haired somd whisper? Which??




Look, none of the women here are interested in having a sexual encounter with you, so stop worrying about how we all look so you can get a hook-up.

For that matter, the men aren't interested either (except for Pete ).

Anyway, you are sad and boring.  I hope you get the help that you need. :bye:


----------



## greyhound

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> who is beautiful elaine with her boy haircut? Kain who does not even have a picture or fuzzy haired somd whisper? Which??



Go back and read the posts one more time. Sometimes rereading the text will increase your reading comprehension. Then you will not have to ask questions.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> who is beautiful elaine with her boy haircut? Kain who does not even have a picture or fuzzy haired somd whisper? Which??


 Thats the point darlin' nobody here cares. We may comment on some forumites looks, but we dont care what they look like. In here all we have to go on is personality. 

 I dont wanna leave, I know this thread will go "poof" in the morning! Though I think it should be left up for other newbies to read. 

"How not to act when you join somd.com forums"


----------



## greyhound

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> oh you mean like the ton of children by how many fathers most in somd has? No thank god no children I hate children



The grammer is all wrong....have you finished school yet?


----------



## Bustem' Down

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> :slap: Men.


  You like it rough huh.


----------



## Somdmommy

greyhound said:
			
		

> The grammer is all wrong....have you finished school yet?


 :shrug: You know what that says? Please re-post it for me in "Adult" so that I may understand? TIA


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> No thank god no children I hate children


Ok, so you have one good quality.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Look, none of the women here are interested in having a sexual encounter with you, so stop worrying about how we all look so you can get a hook-up.
> 
> For that matter, the men aren't interested either (except for Pete ).
> 
> Anyway, you are sad and boring.  I hope you get the help that you need. :bye:




How would you know. I got alot of green karma from people telling me how good I look and what wannabes you are in here. Not enough green to turn it from red but that shows you dont know everything. my grammer is fine for your level why make an effort that is needed


----------



## Too Hot 4u

greyhound said:
			
		

> The grammer is all wrong....have you finished school yet?




who cares if the grammer or typing is correct?


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> How would you know. I got alot of green karma from people telling me how good I look and what wannabes you are in here. Not enough green to turn it from red but that shows you dont know everything. my grammer is fine for your level why make an effort that is needed


 Lets see those Karma comments doll. Please Copy and Paste! TIA


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> who cares if the grammer or typing is correct?


  Umm I do, because I have no clue what that said,


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Lets see those Karma comments doll. Please Copy and Paste! TIA



Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 11:13 PM I think you're pretty, they are just jealous. Most of the people on here look like heffalumps  
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 11:01 PM  You look fine to me - aps 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 10:58 PM so ####ing sexy you are... -Chess


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Lets see those Karma comments doll. Please Copy and Paste! TIA



Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 11:13 PM I think you're pretty, they are just jealous. Most of the people on here look like heffalumps  
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 11:01 PM  You look fine to me - aps 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 10:58 PM so ####ing sexy you are... -Chess 

 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 03:55 PM  
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 03:31 PM  ~fd 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 03:03 PM  
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 02:19 PM  you go you are hot
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 01:41 PM Yo go girl! That chick is one stuck up C***!


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 11:13 PM I think you're pretty, they are just jealous. Most of the people on here look like heffalumps
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 11:01 PM  You look fine to me - aps
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 10:58 PM so ####ing sexy you are... -Chess


Heffalumps.


----------



## greyhound

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> who cares if the grammer or typing is correct?



If you want us to understand what you are trying to say (you posted). You need to, at least, write at a middle school level.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Umm I do, because I have no clue what that said,




No I do not have children unlike many here in somd that have many children by many different fathers.


----------



## Somdmommy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Heffalumps.


 Yeah that made me  too!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Heffalumps.




Oh there is more if you want more


----------



## Geek

TooHot4u is a dude.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> No I do not have children unlike many here in somd that have many children by many different fathers.


 Ahh, Thank you. You do understand that its not just Southern Maryland that is like that right?


----------



## Nickel

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Heffalumps.


 I look like a woozle.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Oh there is more if you want more


 Yes Please....I love to read Karma Comments!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Geek said:
			
		

> TooHot4u is a dude.



Is that the best you can do? Why even try.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Ahh, Thank you. You do understand that its not just Southern Maryland that is like that right?



Of course


----------



## Geek

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Is that the best you can do? Why even try.




How 'bout you are a monkey nut sucking clot of ass cheese?


----------



## Bustem' Down

I'm not afraid to post my picture.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Geek said:
			
		

> How 'bout you are a monkey nut sucking clot of ass cheese?


Tha's what I had for dinner tonight.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 10:41 They think they are so smart I am glad someone in here tells them like it is 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 10:39 PM  HOT HOT HOT
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 10:38 PM Sexy  
 best burger 08-01-2006 10:31 PM  Somd Whisper is nice leave her alone
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 10:15 PM WOW ~ Juggy4805 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 10:06 PM you're are awesome
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 09:05 PM They think they are hot but they are not
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 06:37 PM You only think you are hot because you hang around with ugly women


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Of course


 Ok..You know that.

So please tell me, why you went on a rant about how mean some of our forumites are to newbies. Then you go on talking about who looks better than who, and making rude comments about peoples looks? What point is it that you are trying to make here. I do not understand?

You are pretty, but does that give you the right to make the comments you have made.

I did say you are pretty, but you have nothing on my sister in law. She is a beauty! She also has a beautiful personality. Something you might want to look into!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I'm not afraid to post my picture.




damnnnnn where were you about 7 hours ago. too bad I have to leave soon. maybe next time I am here.


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Truth hurts dont it. You kain and whisper got hit with the fugly stick dont hate me cause I am better looking than you.
> 
> Call me ugly that does not make you prettier


 I read the other thread, and I dont see where Kain was nasty at all. Kain is one of the sweetest and most beautiful people I know. She has a  big heart and I have never seen her be nasty to anyone. You ARE pretty, but you are being an ass. Just calm down. 


Nickel, I know what you're thinking  and you're wrong


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 10:41 They think they are so smart I am glad someone in here tells them like it is
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 10:39 PM  HOT HOT HOT
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 10:38 PM Sexy
> best burger 08-01-2006 10:31 PM  Somd Whisper is nice leave her alone
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 10:15 PM WOW ~ Juggy4805
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 10:06 PM you're are awesome
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 09:05 PM They think they are hot but they are not
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-01-2006 06:37 PM You only think you are hot because you hang around with ugly women


 You really should use the colors to show us which are Red, Green or Gray!


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> damnnnnn where were you about 7 hours ago. too bad I have to leave soon. maybe next time I am here.


It's ok, my ego is big enough, you don't have to humor me.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Ok..You know that.
> 
> So please tell me, why you went on a rant about how mean some of our forumites are to newbies. Then you go on talking about who looks better than who, and making rude comments about peoples looks? What point is it that you are trying to make here. I do not understand?
> 
> You are pretty, but does that give you the right to make the comments you have made.
> 
> I did say you are pretty, but you have nothing on my sister in law. She is a beauty! She also has a beautiful personality. Something you might want to look into!




She is pretty if that is the picture I saw. I went on the rant because of kain and he smart a$$^&$ comment to a porr girl wanting to know if her friend should stay with a loser on not, then I saw more posts in here that were just as bad not to mention the pm's and karmas so I wanted to give it back to them to see how they liked it.


----------



## StarCat

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I'm not afraid to post my picture.


You're a cutie


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> She is pretty if that is the picture I saw. I went on the rant because of kain and he smart a$$^&$ comment to a porr girl wanting to know if her friend should stay with a loser on not, then I saw more posts in here that were just as bad not to mention the pm's and karmas so I wanted to give it back to them to see how they liked it.


 Which picture are you speaking of?


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> She is pretty if that is the picture I saw. I went on the rant because of kain and he smart a$$^&$ comment to a porr girl wanting to know if her friend should stay with a loser on not, then I saw more posts in here that were just as bad not to mention the pm's and karmas so I wanted to give it back to them to see how they liked it.


And you found out that about 10 people actually cared.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> I read the other thread, and I dont see where Kain was nasty at all. Kain is one of the sweetest and most beautiful people I know. She has a  big heart and I have never seen her be nasty to anyone. You ARE pretty, but you are being an ass. Just calm down.
> 
> 
> Nickel, I know what you're thinking  and you're wrong



check out that forum where someone was asking to be sold on whether her friend should stay with a guy after he said he did not love her and that she has two kids and one on the way


----------



## StarCat

otter said:
			
		

> MainMan and his 50 MPDs don't count..geesh, I thought you knew something about this forum.


 I thought old people had a bedtime


----------



## Nickel

StarCat said:
			
		

> I read the other thread, and I dont see where Kain was nasty at all. Kain is one of the sweetest and most beautiful people I know. She has a  big heart and I have never seen her be nasty to anyone. You ARE pretty, but you are being an ass. Just calm down.
> 
> 
> Nickel, I know what you're thinking  and you're wrong


 You have to admit though, that would put this whole ordeal in a pretty little package with a nice pink bow.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> It's ok, my ego is big enough, you don't have to humor me.



no really. I am not lying.


----------



## greyhound

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Which picture are you speaking of?



I really think she is an MPD.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> She is pretty if that is the picture I saw. I went on the rant because of kain and he smart a$$^&$ comment to a porr girl wanting to know if her friend should stay with a loser on not, then I saw more posts in here that were just as bad not to mention the pm's and karmas so I wanted to give it back to them to see how they liked it.


 Just because you see a few threads where our members are mean, is nothing. I have seen many posts where the members have been very nice and very helpful. There are some that just cant help but to be a smart a$$. We still love them. 

If you really wanted to give it back to see how we liked it, you would have done it in a more adult way. Not with these silly little middle school cat fight comments. They make you sound like an idiot.


----------



## Geek

greyhound said:
			
		

> I really think she is an MPD.




I think it's a dude, look close at those pictures...


----------



## greyhound

Geek said:
			
		

> I think it's a dude, look close at those pictures...



I think they are pics of someone else.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Just because you see a few threads where our members are mean, is nothing. I have seen many posts where the members have been very nice and very helpful. There are some that just cant help but to be a smart a$$. We still love them.
> 
> If you really wanted to give it back to see how we liked it, you would have done it in a more adult way. Not with these silly little middle school cat fight comments. They make you sound like an idiot.



Point taken.
But I really must go as we are leaving now. till next time.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Geek said:
			
		

> I think it's a dude, look close at those pictures...


I can't it's too small.  Besides, I could get any old pic off a google image search and pose as a woman to.  You just have to take her word for it.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Point taken.
> But I really must go as we are leaving now. till next time.


"We"  You got a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

greyhound said:
			
		

> I think they are pics of someone else.




Are you a freaking idiot? I have a ton of pictures of me and my friends. GD you just proved everything I was just saying.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Point taken.
> But I really must go as we are leaving now. till next time.


 Till Next Time! 

Be an adult next time!


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> check out that forum where someone was asking to be sold on whether her friend should stay with a guy after he said he did not love her and that she has two kids and one on the way


Are you talking about this one?



			
				Kain99 said:
			
		

> I think it is a POS move to walk out of a marriage without regard for your children.
> 
> You... as an adult can find love and happiness "whenever" SUCK IT UP! Raise your babies in a stable home and quit being such a selfish lil' biatch.
> 
> Thank you for your time. See a shrink!


 She has a point, I know her, therefore, I know where shes coming from. I also know Qurious' posts and shes a moron. This wasnt nasty and it was only her opinion. People on here have said way nastier things. What you said about someones husband killing himself was pretty nasty. Like I said, calm down, go to bed, come back tomorrow and stop flaming so much. I wish I had done that a long time ago. I'm just now getting the hang of it and I've been here a few days short of a year.


----------



## greyhound

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> GD you just proved everything I was just saying.



What did she say?


----------



## Somdmommy

StarCat said:
			
		

> Are you talking about this one?
> 
> She has a point, I know her, therefore, I know where shes coming from. I also know Qurious' posts and shes a moron. This wasnt nasty and it was only her opinion. People on here have said way nastier things. What you said about someones husband killing himself was pretty nasty. Like I said, calm down, go to bed, come back tomorrow and stop flaming so much. I wish I had done that a long time ago. I'm just now getting the hang of it and I've been here a few days short of a year.


 I thought Kain's post made a good point. It was a little mean but it got the point across to me!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Till Next Time!
> 
> Be an adult next time!



We'll see. And yes those are my pictures I have many many more.

But that is not the point is it really.

Good night.

And no matter what somd whisper, kain and elaine are fulgy. they think they are hot but they are not even close. I have the right to have confidence


----------



## StarCat

Nickel said:
			
		

> You have to admit though, that would put this whole ordeal in a pretty little package with a nice pink bow.


 I wouldnt do that to Kain. I've been staying offline for a few days now anyway and when I am on, I've been on animal welfare sites and taking  a break from the forums. I dont wanna stress myself out when its almost time for the school year to stress me out


----------



## Bustem' Down

StarCat said:
			
		

> Are you talking about this one?
> 
> She has a point, I know her, therefore, I know where shes coming from. I also know Qurious' posts and shes a moron. This wasnt nasty and it was only her opinion. People on here have said way nastier things. What you said about someones husband killing himself was pretty nasty. Like I said, calm down, go to bed, come back tomorrow and stop flaming so much. I wish I had done that a long time ago. I'm just now getting the hang of it and I've been here a few days short of a year.


Qurious is a moron.


----------



## StarCat

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I can't it's too small. Besides, I could get any old pic off a google image search and pose as a woman to. You just have to take her word for it.


You could always just steal people's pics from myspace


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> We'll see. And yes those are my pictures I have many many more.
> 
> But that is not the point is it really.
> 
> Good night.
> 
> And no matter what somd whisper, kain and elaine are fulgy. they think they are hot but they are not even close. I have the right to have confidence


 I didnt say those were not you pictures. 

My picture is up! So what? 

Why must you keep telling us who is fulgy ( you have seen "Mean Girls" too many times) Nobody cares!

Where did she see a picture of these forumites ?


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> We'll see. And yes those are my pictures I have many many more.
> 
> But that is not the point is it really.
> 
> Good night.
> 
> And no matter what somd whisper, kain and elaine are fulgy. they think they are hot but they are not even close. I have the right to have confidence


 I dunno what the other two look like but Kain is beautiful, outside AND inside. Lay off of her, you really dont know her and how do you even know wtf she looks like?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> You could always just steal people's pics from myspace




Not an entire album over the years... that is just dumb. 
ANd as far as kain I dont belive that for one moment Elaine is just as bad and somd whimper is one of those people who think that the whole world is a loving place to be.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Not an entire album over the years... that is just dumb.
> ANd as far as kain I dont belive that for one moment Elaine is just as bad and somd whimper is one of those people who think that the whole world is a loving place to be.


You just can't get away huh.


----------



## Geek

This whole thread really shows me why the old timers are distrustful of newbies. It makes sense now.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Not an entire album over the years... that is just dumb.
> ANd as far as kain I dont belive that for one moment Elaine is just as bad and somd whimper is one of those people who think that the whole world is a loving place to be.


 No forumite that has made it in here thinks the world is a loving place to be. SomdW may think "their" world is a loving place to be, but so do I?


----------



## Somdmommy

Geek said:
			
		

> This whole thread really shows me why the old timers are distrustful of newbies. It makes sense now.


 It Sure Does!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> No forumite that has made it in here thinks the world is a loving place to be. SomdW may think "their" world is a loving place to be, but so do I?



Have you seen somd whispers (whimper)posts? not one bad word to anybody! have you seen her picture all smiley and happy like the world is so perfect give me a break


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Not an entire album over the years... that is just dumb.
> ANd as far as kain I dont belive that for one moment Elaine is just as bad and somd whimper is one of those people who think that the whole world is a loving place to be.


 I cant speak for Elaine or somdwhisper, I dont know them. I do know that I work for Kain, and on top of working for her, I have spent time at her house and my family was invited on vacation with her family. She IS one of my very best friends. She would do anything for anyone if they needed it. Don't judge her by one damn post you read that ruffled your feathers. Stop being such a biatch, and try again. Kain is the kinda person who would forgive your stupid ass and give you another chance, even after all this trash you've talked. Your stupidity is making me miss my movie  now S T F U about Kain and be nice!


----------



## Geek

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> We'll see. And yes those are my pictures I have many many more.
> 
> But that is not the point is it really.
> 
> Good night.
> 
> And no matter what somd whisper, kain and elaine are fulgy. they think they are hot but they are not even close. I have the right to have confidence




You should post more pics  We won't believe you until you have posted at least 15


----------



## BuddyLee

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Aww hun that is my picture but in case you want to see it better here you go.


Did you throw up before taking that pic?

...and this coming from someone who resembles a stick himself.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> I cant speak for Elaine or somdwhisper, I dont know them. I do know that I work for Kain, and on top of working for her, I have spent time at her house and my family was invited on vacation with her family. She IS one of my very best friends. She would do anything for anyone if they needed it. Don't judge her by one damn post you read that ruffled your feathers. Stop being such a biatch, and try again. Kain is the kinda person who would forgive your stupid ass and give you another chance, even after all this trash you've talked. Your stupidity is making me miss my movie  now S T F U about Kain and be nice!




we'll see even though I am leaving somd thank god I still have my computer


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Have you seen somd whispers (whimper)posts? not one bad word to anybody! have you seen her picture all smiley and happy like the world is so perfect give me a break


 Umm, my picture is all Smiles like there is nothing bad going on ( and that was at the fireworks that didnt go off this year, I was mad about that too) My world is perfect..So What?

So why do you have to talk bad about her, just because she does not talk bad about people? Were you not just b!tchin because forumites are mean? 

Your all " smiley" in your picture?


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Have you seen somd whispers (whimper)posts? not one bad word to anybody! have you seen her picture all smiley and happy like the world is so perfect give me a break


 Do you realize what you sounded like in this post? So basically, what has she done to you? You just said "not one bad word to anybody" so you're problem with her is that you think shes ugly?   People tell me day in and day out on here, how fat and nasty and ugly I am, and you know what it sounds like? It sounds like your post up there, FULL of jealousy.


----------



## Geek

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Have you seen somd whispers (whimper)posts? not one bad word to anybody! have you seen her picture all smiley and happy like the world is so perfect give me a break




Shut it. Go away. You are a mean dude.


----------



## StarCat

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Did you throw up before taking that pic?
> 
> ...and this coming from someone who resembles a stick himself.


 I didnt know Ethiopians could afford computers  do they give them away free now with every delivery of gubment cheese?


----------



## Somdmommy

Well this thread was fun!

Let me see here.
New member has been reading posts for a while and thought she would sign up to tell us how mean we are. Then goes on a rant about how ugly some of our members are and how beautiful she is. She has made very nasty comments about members hubbys killing themselves because that member was so ugly. Then after that nasty comment she got right back on the rant about forumites being mean. 

I find her to be childish and a huge PITA. 

Well just like Geek said! Now we know why the long time forumites are so "distrustful of newbies"


----------



## StarCat

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Well this thread was fun!
> 
> Let me see here.
> New member has been reading posts for a while and thought she would sign up to tell us how mean we are. Then goes on a rant about how ugly some of our members are and how beautiful she is. She has made very nasty comments about members hubbys killing themselves because that member was so ugly. Then after that nasty comment she got right back on the rant about forumites being mean.
> 
> I find her to be childish and a huge PITA.
> 
> Well just like Geek said! Now we know why the long time forumites are so "distrustful of newbies"


 I dont know what her deal is but she woulda had to do a TON of digging, being new, to be able to find a pic of Kain. :shrug: I have only seen one pic of Kain and it was on the same thing that Bustem's pic was on. Yet, she hadnt seen Bustem before. I wish my yahoo wasnt broked


----------



## BuddyLee

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Elaine and Jwwb said I was pretty once.......


Mv...

...how long have I passed you up for?

 Come to BuddyLee.  Now!


----------



## BuddyLee

StarCat said:
			
		

> You're a cutie


Ut oh


----------



## Bustem' Down

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Ut oh


Eh, I get that a lot. :shrug:


----------



## StarCat

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Ut oh


Dont start, I was just getting ready to tell him I was sitting naked in front of my webcam. I'm so big though, only a 4th of me fits in front of the lens at a time. Don't eff this up for me


----------



## BuddyLee

StarCat said:
			
		

> Dont start, I was just getting ready to tell him I was sitting naked in front of my webcam.


That's what I was worried about.

...worried for him.


----------



## BuddyLee

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Truth hurts dont it.


When you find 'the truth' I'm guessing it will be like getting hit by a Mack truck...three times.

Please post a picture when you find the truth.


----------



## StarCat

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> That's what I was worried about.
> 
> ...worried for him.


 God, its not like he can see it all at once  Anyway, I have on this shirt, it makes me look skinny


----------



## BRITUSA

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Look I have seen some of the posts in here. Beauty comes from inside and glows on the outside. It does not matter what anyone says, you have to have faith in yourself and stand up for yourself.
> 
> I do and I could care less what these guys say, they dont live the life I do and they do not have an impact on it either. Post your pic or PM it




BEAUTY COMES FROM THE INSIDE AND GLOWS ON THE OUTSIDE........     That must be why you look soo BAD in your pics


----------



## HollowSoul

I want my 25min back 
i cant believe i just read this whole thing


----------



## vraiblonde

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I have the right to have confidence


Actually, if you had confidence you wouldn't need to convince a bunch of strangers on the internet that you're a physically attractive person.


----------



## Benjismom

Me too!  (want my 25 minutes back) This thread is a riot! BTW Too Not, you're obviously intelligent (cannot locate dripping with sarcasm smiley) it's grammar not grammer.


----------



## vraiblonde

Doesn't Too Hot remind anyone of SxyPrincess when she first came on?


----------



## OrneryPest

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Aww hun that is my picture but in case you want to see it better here you go.


You look like an underweight anemic pre-teen boy in drag.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Doesn't Too Hot remind anyone of SxyPrincess when she first came on?


Yes!


----------



## mv_princess

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Mv...
> 
> ...how long have I passed you up for?
> 
> Come to BuddyLee.  Now!


  It's been awhile buddy! But I will forgive you!!


----------



## bresamil

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Doesn't Too Hot remind anyone of SxyPrincess when she first came on?


That was before my time.  Was SxyPrincess extremely insulting to people she didn't know and hitting on men who were taken all within the first 50 posts?


----------



## vraiblonde

bresamil said:
			
		

> That was before my time.  Was SxyPrincess extremely insulting to people she didn't know and hitting on men who were taken all within the first 50 posts?


Oh god, to have her old posts to embarrass her with!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> However, you can ask Otter, Cattitude, and Greyhound.  They'll tell you what I look like if you're so damn interested.



  What about me, ask me please, please.


----------



## greyhound

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> What about me, ask me please, please.



She can't ask you because she's an MPD and her other personality is on the forums this morning......


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Oh god, to have her old posts to embarrass her with!


They aren't archived?


----------



## bresamil

greyhound said:
			
		

> She can't ask you because she's an MPD and her other personality is on the forums this morning......


I thought that also, mainly because Kain and Elaine have been on the forums so long there could be someone on here that smiles in their faces but has an ax to grind, but who could have a problem with somd whisper?


----------



## camily

mv_princess said:
			
		

> It's been awhile buddy! But I will forgive you!!


I tried to give you green but I have to spread some around first. Sawry sweetie.


----------



## mv_princess

camily said:
			
		

> I tried to give you green but I have to spread some around first. Sawry sweetie.


 Aw thank you.....I have gotten a few quite different karma comments.


----------



## Sharon

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Doesn't Too Hot remind anyone of SxyPrincess when she first came on?



I was thinking that yesterday when she typed in this little gem!  


			
				Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Right, whatever you say. Lets see the pics and then we'll talk. I travel all over the world, have better house, better clothes, better car and just because you say I am not attractive doesnt make you pretty
> 
> come one I am waititng to see all the beautiful people in here


----------



## Vince

I think this thread ran amok.


----------



## greyhound

bresamil said:
			
		

> I thought that also, mainly because Kain and Elaine have been on the forums so long there could be someone on here that smiles in their faces but has an ax to grind, but who could have a problem with somd whisper?



She (Too hot) slipped up and told someone in this thread that she thought their sister in law was attractive when she saw her picture. I'm pretty sure I know who the MPD is.


----------



## harleygirl

Well, this thread just killed thirty minutes of my work day.......


----------



## mAlice

bresamil said:
			
		

> there could be someone on here that smiles in their faces but has an ax to grind



Oh, I get that all the time!


----------



## pixiegirl

greyhound said:
			
		

> She (Too hot) slipped up and told someone in this thread that she thought their sister in law was attractive when she saw her picture. I'm pretty sure I know who the MPD is.



Well than spill it.  I'd hate for the past half hour of reading to have been in vain.     



And btw....  I feel pretty, ohhh sooo pretty....


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> Oh, I get that all the time!


For the record, I, kwillia, tell you that you are scary meamie to your face.


----------



## camily

greyhound said:
			
		

> She (Too hot) slipped up and told someone in this thread that she thought their sister in law was attractive when she saw her picture. I'm pretty sure I know who the MPD is.


Do tell.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> For the record, I, kwillia, tell you that you are scary meamie to your face.



Yes, you do


----------



## camily

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Well than spill it.  I'd hate for the past half hour of reading to have been in vain.
> 
> 
> 
> And btw....  I feel pretty, ohhh sooo pretty....


Did you notice she copied your av twice? 


That beyotch is no Pixie!!!! 
:snapingfingersinaz:


----------



## pixiegirl

camily said:
			
		

> Did you notice she copied your av twice?
> 
> 
> That beyotch is no Pixie!!!!
> :snapingfingersinaz:



I did notice that!  I'm looking for a new one now!  :noseintheair:


----------



## Tina2001aniT

That is all...


----------



## KCM

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> That is all...


----------



## greyhound

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Well than spill it.  I'd hate for the past half hour of reading to have been in vain.
> 
> 
> 
> And btw....  I feel pretty, ohhh sooo pretty....



It's like a puzzle....Try to figure out who did not jump into this thread or any of the other threads "Too hot" posted in. In fact this person stopped posting when "Too hot" started posting. and visie versie.


----------



## mAlice

greyhound said:
			
		

> In fact this person stopped posting when "Too hot" started posting. and visie versie.




That could be half the people on the forum.


----------



## mv_princess

greyhound said:
			
		

> It's like a puzzle....Try to figure out who did not jump into this thread or any of the other threads "Too hot" posted in. In fact this person stopped posting when "Too hot" started posting. and visie versie.


 I won and that's all that matters!!


----------



## morganj614

greyhound said:
			
		

> It's like a puzzle....Try to figure out who did not jump into this thread or any of the other threads "Too hot" posted in. In fact this person stopped posting when "Too hot" started posting. and visie versie.



Does anyone _really_ care who it is? It looks like IT provided a lot of entertainment for most of you yesterday  Why does one have to stop posting with one name to use another?


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> That could be half the people on the forum.


Exactly... I didn't jump into the mix because I have no "hot or not" arguement to fight... not because she is my MPD...


----------



## greyhound

kwillia said:
			
		

> Exactly... I didn't jump into the mix because I have no "hot or not" arguement to fight... not because she is my MPD...



It's not you Kwillia...you were posting as yourself as all this was going on last night.


----------



## kwillia

greyhound said:
			
		

> It's not you Kwillia...you were posting as yourself as all this was going on last night.


*whew* Thanks for letting me know... now I can scratch kwillia off my list of suspects...


----------



## pixiegirl

greyhound has exceeded her PM capacity and must empty her box.


----------



## greyhound

kwillia said:
			
		

> *whew* Thanks for letting me know... now I can scratch kwillia off my list of suspects...



Glad I could help...


----------



## Speedy70

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> What about me, ask me please, please.




Sorry, I left you out!


----------



## KCM

kwillia said:
			
		

> Exactly... I didn't jump into the mix because I have no "hot or not" arguement to fight... not because she is my MPD...


I didn't post hardly at all yesterday either.:shrug: And it was not because she is my MPD either.


----------



## Speedy70

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Does anyone _really_ care who it is? It looks like IT provided a lot of entertainment for most of you yesterday  Why does one have to stop posting with one name to use another?


 
Not sure.  :shrug:


----------



## greyhound

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> greyhound has exceeded her PM capacity and must empty her box.



Try now..


----------



## mAlice

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I won and that's all that matters!!


----------



## jwwb2000

Is this thread about another beak nose person thinking she is the cream for everyone's twinkie?


----------



## morganj614

KCM said:
			
		

> I didn't post hardly at all yesterday either.:shrug: And it was not because she is my MPD either.



pssst  The posse already struck TOO HOT yesterday, from what I hear


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Is this thread is about another beak nose person thinking she is the cream for everyone's twinkie?


 yeah......to bad I don't like twinkie's......


----------



## bresamil

greyhound said:
			
		

> Try now..


  I want to know too!


----------



## camily

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I did notice that!  I'm looking for a new one now!  :noseintheair:


Psst, I think she quoted that one too.


----------



## KCM

morganj614 said:
			
		

> pssst  The posse already struck TOO HOT yesterday, from what I hear


And I missed it.


----------



## pixiegirl

camily said:
			
		

> Psst, I think she quoted that one too.



  I'm not listening to you anymore!


----------



## morganj614

KCM said:
			
		

> And I missed it.



I am sure someone left a towel on the fence if you feel the need to ride


----------



## KCM

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I am sure someone left a towel on the fence if you feel the need to ride


----------



## camily

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm not listening to you anymore!


----------



## chess

haha i love messing with people...shes so serious bahahahha


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

> yeah......to bad I don't like twinkie's......


 
So you saying you only like split tails?


----------



## Somdmommy

greyhound said:
			
		

> She (Too hot) slipped up and told someone in this thread that she thought their sister in law was attractive when she saw her picture. I'm pretty sure I know who the MPD is.


 Sorry doll, that was my SIL she said that about, and she's not my MPD.


----------



## greyhound

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Sorry doll, that was my SIL she said that about, and she's not my MPD.



I know...It's not you. You asked her where she saw the pic and she never answered. You were on the forums while she was posting....so it could not be you.


----------



## Somdmommy

greyhound said:
			
		

> I know...It's not you. You asked her where she saw the pic and she never answered. You were on the forums while she was posting....so it could not be you.


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> So you saying you only like split tails?


 No I would rather have something like Corn on the cob.....it's a little harder


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

> No I would rather have something like Corn on the cob.....it's a little harder


----------



## itsbob

DAMN is this thread FINALLY dead??  It only took 530 posts to kill it!!!


----------



## greyhound

And now you have sent it back to the top......


----------



## mAlice

itsbob said:
			
		

> DAMN is this thread FINALLY dead??  It only took 530 posts to kill it!!!



But we had a good time killin' it.


----------



## cattitude

greyhound said:
			
		

> I know...It's not you. You asked her where she saw the pic and she never answered. You were on the forums while she was posting....so it could not be you.




That CAN be done.


----------



## bresamil

cattitude said:
			
		

> That CAN be done.


I can think of several cases....


----------



## sunflower

cattitude said:
			
		

> That CAN be done.


----------



## OrneryPest

itsbob said:
			
		

> DAMN is this thread FINALLY dead??  It only took 530 posts to kill it!!!


Oh No!  Oh No!  This thread can't ever go dead!  We gotta keep it going forever, somehow or t'nother!


----------



## greyhound

cattitude said:
			
		

> That CAN be done.



Well...I had changed my mind on who I thought it was....
Maybe I was right all along....


----------



## CandyRain

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> we'll see even though I am leaving somd thank god I still have my computer


So that's it?  :shrug:

She's gone?


----------



## Nickel

greyhound said:
			
		

> Well...I had changed my mind on who I thought it was....
> Maybe I was right all along....


 Who?


----------



## mv_princess

CandyRain said:
			
		

> So that's it?  :shrug:
> 
> She's gone?


 Came in with a bang...........then left out the back door as quiet as a mouse.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> Well...I had changed my mind on who I thought it was....
> Maybe I was right all along....




Now you have me confused.   Are you still thinking it's who you said earlier today?


----------



## saddlemount

Interesting thread.  Geez, there sure are a lot of comments about appearance!  What about brains, personality, and/or success?  Actually I do think 2hot is hot.  But -- showing my age I guess -- no matter how physically attractive someone might be -- they get a helluva lot uglier if they're not intelligent.  (Chill 2hot, I have no idea how dumb or smart you are.)  In contrast, an unattractive person gets a helluva lot better looking in my eyes if they're intelligent.  And both looks and intelligence turn me into jello.

For me, my days of being young, strong tan, lean, and beautiful are behind me, but I sure had it good for a while.  All older people were young once, but young people have only been young.  Think about that.


----------



## OrneryPest

saddlemount said:
			
		

> Interesting thread.  Geez, there sure are a lot of comments about appearance!  What about brains, personality, and/or success?  Actually I do think 2hot is hot.  But -- showing my age I guess -- no matter how physically attractive someone might be -- they get a helluva lot uglier if they're not intelligent.  (Chill 2hot, I have no idea how dumb or smart you are.)  In contrast, an unattractive person gets a helluva lot better looking in my eyes if they're intelligent.  And both looks and intelligence turn me into jello.
> 
> For me, my days of being young, strong tan, lean, and beautiful are behind me, but I sure had it good for a while.  All older people were young once, but young people have only been young.  Think about that.


Ya know, ya gotta point there, dude!  I'm 63 years old myself, and thars lots more'n cute looks that an old guy's gotta look fer in a woman t' make him happy!  And by the same token, thar's lots more that I gotta be, myself, that I gotta have to satisfy any woman my age.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Doesn't Too Hot remind anyone of SxyPrincess when she first came on?


That was EXACTLY what I was thinking when I skimmed the thread last night.


----------



## K_Jo

Everyone still thinks I'm hot, right?


----------



## sunflower

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Everyone still thinks I'm hot, right?


----------



## K_Jo

sunflower said:
			
		

>


That's one "yes."


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Everyone still thinks I'm hot, right?


As long as you're not sweating.


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> As long as you're not sweating.


     I lost 12 pounds that night!


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I lost 12 pounds that night!



  I think we all did.    We need another night like that.  After porking out this week, I'll need it.


----------



## jazz lady

DamnUotter


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> DamnUotter


Crap. What did I miss?  Was he making fun of me again?


----------



## sunflower

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Crap. What did I miss? Was he making fun of me again?


 
I missed it


----------



## OrneryPest

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Everyone still thinks I'm hot, right?


My dearest K_Jo, I do not have the right to make a judgement upon that particular item, since I haven't taken your temperature recently.


----------



## bohman

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Aww hun that is my picture but in case you want to see it better here you go.



Winner of the coveted "most annoying person of the day" award!!  Only took me ~3 pages of this thread to figure that one out.  No way am reading anymore of this one.


----------



## hborror

I shop at penny's :shrug:


----------



## Speedy70

hborror said:
			
		

> I shop at Penney's :shrug:



:fixed:


----------



## hborror

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> :fixed:




thanks I guess you can really tell where I shop now 

I didn't realize this thread was from 2 days ago it's been kinda dead in here lately. The heat must be getting to everyone.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

bohman said:
			
		

> Winner of the coveted "most annoying person of the day" award!!  Only took me ~3 pages of this thread to figure that one out.  No way am reading anymore of this one.




Like you have anything better to do. I was right i told my friends about this place and they just did not believe me. Now here we are laughing our a@@ off thanks for the laugh


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Like you have anything better to do. I was right i told my friends about this place and they just did not believe me. Now here we are laughing our a@@ off thanks for the laugh


What other kinds of things do you and your friends do for fun?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What other kinds of things do you and your friends do for fun?




get drunk 
shop 
get drunk
party
get drunk
work a little
get drunk
now adding laughing at these forums


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> get drunk
> shop
> get drunk
> party
> get drunk
> work a little
> get drunk
> now adding laughing at these forums


So you just graduated from high school?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

K_Jo said:
			
		

> So you just graduated from high school?




yeah sure if that is what you want to think.....   you are soooooo cute.


----------



## vraiblonde

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> get drunk
> shop
> get drunk
> party
> get drunk
> work a little
> get drunk
> now adding laughing at these forums


Are you drunk right now?


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yeah sure if that is what you want to think.....   you are soooooo cute.


Just seems like a lot of drinking.  If you really didn't just graduate from high school, you may have a problem with alcohol.  That sucks.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Are you drunk right now?




very much so...and plan on staying that way until sunday.
anyone else in here drink or are we the only ones?


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Just seems like a lot of drinking.  If you really didn't just graduate from high school, you may have a problem with alcohol.  That sucks.


Her and Mel Gibson.  She'll start yelling racial slurs at us in a few minutes.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Just seems like a lot of drinking.  If you really didn't just graduate from high school, you may have a problem with alcohol.  That sucks.




Oh that is so sweet no we dont but thanks as much as I would love to stay and chat I only came in  here to show my friends that this place really existed and how some of you guys think how smart and witty you are.

have a great week end.....we are


----------



## sunflower




----------



## vraiblonde

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> have a great week end.....we are


That's wonderful.  Don't forget to cast your vote on election day for James P. Cusick, Delegate for 29B.  

(You are old enough to vote, aren't you?)


----------



## Too Hot 4u

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's wonderful.  Don't forget to cast your vote on election day for James P. Cusick, Delegate for 29B.
> 
> 
> 
> (You are old enough to vote, aren't you?)




I am older than you are...............most likely but I canot vote for him I am not a resident in the area. Although if I could I would


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Oh that is so sweet no we dont but thanks as much as I would love to stay and chat I only came in  here to show my friends that this place really existed and how some of you guys think how smart and witty you are.
> 
> have a great week end.....we are


I don't know about the rest of these jackholes, but I am the perfect mix of smart and witty.


----------



## vraiblonde

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I am older than you are...............


And still drinking like a teenager?  Huh.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I don't know about the rest of these jackholes, but I am the perfect mix of smart and witty.




I think you are! your posts were most refreshing and no matter what they say about you dont take it.


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I think you are! your posts were most refreshing and no matter what they say about you dont take it.


What the #### do they say about me?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> And still drinking like a teenager?  Huh.




And.......?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What the #### do they say about me?




what you did not know???? do a search with your name and that should bring some of them up...I only stumbled on them while I was reading the posts in here when I was stuck in somd


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> what you did not know???? do a search with your name and that should bring some of them up...I only stumbled on them while I was reading the posts in here when I was stuck in somd




gotta go sweetie not my computer and people are waiting for me thanks for the memories


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> what you did not know???? do a search with your name and that should bring some of them up...I only stumbled on them while I was reading the posts in here when I was stuck in somd


  They all act so nice to my face.  Everytime I start to trust them again...nevermind.  It's my fault.  I'm a doormat.  I make me sick.


----------



## Bronwyn

K_Jo said:
			
		

> They all act so nice to my face.  Everytime I start to trust them again...nevermind.  It's my fault.  I'm a doormat.  I make me sick.


----------



## K_Jo

Bronwyn said:
			
		

>


Allllll, all the Lusbians are nice.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

K_Jo said:
			
		

> They all act so nice to my face.  Everytime I start to trust them again...nevermind.  It's my fault.  I'm a doormat.  I make me sick.


  Don't worry bout Too Hot hun.  She drinks because she's read the boards and realized that I haven't hit on her. What a  that makes her!!


----------



## MJ

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Don't worry bout Too Hot hun. She drinks because she's read the boards and realized that I haven't hit on her. What a  that makes her!!


----------



## K_Jo

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Don't worry bout Too Hot hun.  She drinks because she's read the boards and realized that I haven't hit on her. What a  that makes her!!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

>


Deny all my PM's....just go ahead!!!


----------



## MJ

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Don't worry bout Too Hot hun. She drinks because she's read the boards and realized that I haven't hit on her. What a  that makes her!!





			
				K_Jo said:
			
		

>


----------



## K_Jo

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

>


Oh, please.  I know why you draped your cubicle in velvet.


----------



## camily

Oh brother. Why, why, why, do I do this to myself????


----------



## bohman

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I am older than you are



Too bad you are probably an e-tard and have lost your ability (if you had it) to act like it.

And isn't it awesome that even though you have such an active, fulfilling life, you keep popping up here.  And haven't given any good reasons for why that keeps happening.  I suppose I'm just too simple for you to explain it to me.


----------



## BS Gal

bohman said:
			
		

> Too bad you are probably an e-tard and have lost your ability (if you had it) to act like it.
> 
> And isn't it awesome that even though you have such an active, fulfilling life, you keep popping up here.  And haven't given any good reasons for why that keeps happening.  I suppose I'm just too simple for you to explain it to me.


I'm not reading this entire thing.  Is she back?  Hey, has anybody seen the most beautiful girl in the world?  And, if you have, is she crying, crying......


----------



## Speedy70

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I'm not reading this entire thing.  Is she back?  Hey, has anybody seen the most beautiful girl in the world?  And, if you have, is she crying, crying......




  I used to love Charlie Rich when I was a little girl.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

bohman said:
			
		

> Too bad you are probably an e-tard and have lost your ability (if you had it) to act like it.
> 
> And isn't it awesome that even though you have such an active, fulfilling life, you keep popping up here.  And haven't given any good reasons for why that keeps happening.  I suppose I'm just too simple for you to explain it to me.




Are you kidding me. Have you not read all the other posts in here?
I can act anyway I chose why does that bother you so much?
I cannot help it that you guys have no life and spend so much time in here. 
I cannot help that I am not an inbred or work in the cubicle next to the rest of you. IMO I have real life experince outside this little hole you call home. 

You dont think Im hot. So? Does that change anything? NO.
Im hot, I have a great life, Ill come in here anytime I want just to laugh at you. It is no worse than what you are doing.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me. Have you not read all the other posts in here?
> I can act anyway I chose why does that bother you so much?
> I cannot help it that you guys have no life and spend so much time in here.
> I cannot help that I am not an inbred or work in the cubicle next to the rest of you. IMO I have real life experince outside this little hole you call home.
> 
> You dont think Im hot. So? Does that change anything? NO.
> Im hot, I have a great life, Ill come in here anytime I want just to laugh at you. It is no worse than what you are doing.


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me. Have you not read all the other posts in here?
> I can act anyway I chose why does that bother you so much?
> I cannot help it that you guys have no life and spend so much time in here.
> I cannot help that I am not an inbred or work in the cubicle next to the rest of you. IMO I have real life experince outside this little hole you call home.
> 
> You dont think Im hot. So? Does that change anything? NO.
> Im hot, I have a great life, Ill come in here anytime I want just to laugh at you. It is no worse than what you are doing.


 I'm just curious, but how old are you? This is not, in any way, a dig at your maturity or anything.


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

>


2Hot yawns prettier than you do.


----------



## StarCat

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

>


----------



## bresamil

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me. Have you not read all the other posts in here?
> I can act anyway I chose why does that bother you so much?
> I cannot help it that you guys have no life and spend so much time in here.
> I cannot help that I am not an inbred or work in the cubicle next to the rest of you. IMO I have real life experince outside this little hole you call home.
> 
> You dont think Im hot. So? Does that change anything? NO.
> Im hot, I have a great life, Ill come in here anytime I want just to laugh at you. It is no worse than what you are doing.


Is this you?
YOU SEARCH WOMAN? I'm single woman and i search man my mail: ludochekmy()gmail.com I'm blond, 32y.old. If you search woman for pen pal and more write to me and i can send to you my new pics and tell more about myself. I use () instead @ for my email. I post this message from this forum because i don't have credit card and can't use dating site. If you want find a friend please write to me i am very lonely girl. I wait your message to my email: ludochekmy()gmail.com Ludmila


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> 2Hot yawns prettier than you do.


Don't listen to her Chasey. You yawn beautifully!!!


----------



## StarCat

bresamil said:
			
		

> Is this you?
> YOU SEARCH WOMAN? I'm single woman and i search man my mail: ludochekmy()gmail.com I'm blond, 32y.old. If you search woman for pen pal and more write to me and i can send to you my new pics and tell more about myself. I use () instead @ for my email. I post this message from this forum because i don't have credit card and can't use dating site. If you want find a friend please write to me i am very lonely girl. I wait your message to my email: ludochekmy()gmail.com Ludmila


 Her english isnt quite that bad, its close, but no cigar


----------



## Tina2001aniT

bresamil said:
			
		

> Is this you?
> YOU SEARCH WOMAN? I'm single woman and i search man my mail: ludochekmy()gmail.com I'm blond, *32y.old*. If you search woman for pen pal and more write to me and i can send to you my new pics and tell more about myself. I use () instead @ for my email. I post this message from this forum because i don't have credit card and can't use dating site. If you want find a friend please write to me i am very lonely girl. I wait your message to my email: ludochekmy()gmail.com Ludmila


 
Not unless she is lying about her age.....


----------



## nomoney

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me. Have you not read all the other posts in here?
> I can act anyway I chose why does that bother you so much?
> I cannot help it that you guys have no life and spend so much time in here.
> I cannot help that I am not an inbred or work in the cubicle next to the rest of you. IMO I have real life experince outside this little hole you call home.
> 
> You dont think Im hot. So? Does that change anything? NO.
> Im hot, I have a great life, Ill come in here anytime I want just to laugh at you. It is no worse than what you are doing.


 

Hi, nice to meet you. My names nomoney.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

K_Jo said:
			
		

> 2Hot yawns prettier than you do.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

>


----------



## Too Hot 4u

nomoney said:
			
		

> Hi, nice to meet you. My names nomoney.



Hey nice to meet you as well.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

>




But yet you are still here and still taking the time to post a response and that is all you can manage?

If I am sooooo boring then why bother to reply?


----------



## pixiegirl

Hey 2Hot, Do you drive a blue 4Runner and were you in Waldorf on Saturday afternoon?  If not I saw a girl that looked JUST like you!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> 2Hot yawns prettier than you do.


That's because she's had more experience opening her mouth.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> But yet you are still here and still taking the time to post a response and that is all you can manage?
> 
> If I am sooooo boring then why bother to reply?


 You know what, I am tired of this thread, but it makes me laugh to read the pathetic reasons you come up with to explain why you are still here. 

You must have the same lack of life the rest of us do, if you can find the time to Drag yourself in here and laugh at us. 

Grow up please!


----------



## StarCat

StarCat said:
			
		

> I'm just curious, but how old are you? This is not, in any way, a dig at your maturity or anything.


----------



## nomoney

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Hey nice to meet you as well.


 
I'm pretty and way not boring. Want to be friends?


----------



## fddog

nomoney said:
			
		

> I'm pretty and way not boring. Want to be friends?


 who lied to you


----------



## StarCat

nomoney said:
			
		

> I'm pretty and way not boring. Want to be friends?


  You're the most boring person I know


----------



## pixiegirl

nomoney said:
			
		

> I'm pretty and way not boring. Want to be friends?



She's in the fashion industry.  There's no way she'd befriend a midget.  Not even a tall one.


----------



## mainman

nomoney said:
			
		

> I'm pretty boring.


That about sums it up...


----------



## Too Hot 4u

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Hey 2Hot, Do you drive a blue 4Runner and were you in Waldorf on Saturday afternoon?  If not I saw a girl that looked JUST like you!




Nope. Dont live in somd. Only visit.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> That's because she's had more experience opening her mouth.




I doubt that.


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Nope. Dont live in somd. Only visit.


 Ooooh do you live in Hollywood?


----------



## pixiegirl

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Nope. Dont live in somd. Only visit.



:shrug:  Well she had nice ear rings.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> You know what, I am tired of this thread, but it makes me laugh to read the pathetic reasons you come up with to explain why you are still here.
> 
> You must have the same lack of life the rest of us do, if you can find the time to Drag yourself in here and laugh at us.
> 
> Grow up please!




Whats your excuse? I am  in here a fraction of the time you are. Your posts are no smarter than anyone elses in here. Who are you to tell me to grow up? What is so amazing about you? Why arent you working, not busy at mcds?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

>




I already answered that one. But thanks for waiting.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

nomoney said:
			
		

> I'm pretty and way not boring. Want to be friends?




I have seen some of your posts and you are far from boring.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Nope. Dont live in somd. Only visit.


 And why would you visit somd? If you don't mind me asking........you know since you're a world traveler and all


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Whats your excuse? I am  in here a fraction of the time you are. Your posts are no smarter than anyone elses in here. Who are you to tell me to grow up? What is so amazing about you? Why arent you working, not busy at mcds?


 Not that I need to answer to you, but I get on here while my son is sleeping. 

I have a life. Just because i'm on here more than you means nothing. I'm not on here running my piehole about how pretty i am or how stupid everyone else is. 

What is it that you ARE NOT doing today that you have time to sit in here?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> She's in the fashion industry.  There's no way she'd befriend a midget.  Not even a tall one.




Fashion industry covers a lot. Not only models. There are designers and manufacters and PRP


----------



## BS Gal

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I have seen some of your posts and you are far from boring.


Look, Nomo, a new friend to play with.    I'm kind of jealous.


----------



## thakidistight

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Whats your excuse? I am  in here a fraction of the time you are. Your posts are no smarter than anyone elses in here. Who are you to tell me to grow up? What is so amazing about you? Why arent you working, not busy at mcds?


Grow up.

You make me wanna gouge my freakin eyeballs out.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> Ooooh do you live in Hollywood?




Why would I live in Hollywood?


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Fashion industry covers a lot. Not only models. There are designers and manufacters and PRP


 I need a new job, can you help me out


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Grow up.
> 
> You make me wanna gouge my freakin eyeballs out.


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Why would I live in Hollywood?


 Fashion Industry?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> And why would you visit somd? If you don't mind me asking........you know since you're a world traveler and all




Business, and leisure and I have property down here. Why? Somd is not so remote. It is close to the metro dc area and is a quiet place to relax.


----------



## pixiegirl

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Fashion industry covers a lot. Not only models. There are designers and manufacters and PRP



Forgive my igonorance and proceed to befriend the local leprechaun.  :


----------



## pixiegirl

StarCat said:
			
		

> Fashion Industry?



That's more NY ding dong.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Business, and leisure and I have property down here. Why? Somd is not so remote. It is close to the metro dc area and is a quiet place to relax.


 But yet you say how Somd are just a bunch of imbreeds........maybe you should move out and let us live our Mcd's life styles


----------



## Too Hot 4u

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Grow up.
> 
> You make me wanna gouge my freakin eyeballs out.




Then I suggest you move on. What an immature statement to make especially when telling me to grow up.


----------



## thakidistight

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Then I suggest you move on. What an immature statement to make especially when telling me to grow up.



I was here first. Finders keepers!

Hows that for immature?

P.S.- If thats you in that avatar picture, you look old. Easily 10 years older than you really are.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Business, and leisure and I have property down here. Why? Somd is not so remote. It is close to the metro dc area and is a quiet place to relax.


 Yet you just said "Nope. Dont live in somd. Only visit."

And now you live here?


----------



## morganj614

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That's more NY ding dong.




shhhhh, SkankCat found someone that will chat with her and respond to her posts


----------



## StarCat

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That's more NY ding dong.


No wonder I havent been able to get a job there, I'm on the wrong damn coast


----------



## StarCat

morganj614 said:
			
		

> shhhhh, SkankCat found someone that will chat with her and respond to her posts


 Yeah, Pixie is the best


----------



## nomoney

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> She's in the fashion industry. There's no way she'd befriend a midget. Not even a tall one.


 

Hey I'm a midget and she has gimungous feet, we'd be a match made in friend heaven and we'd get all the county men drooling.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> I need a new job, can you help me out




What do you do? What type of degree do you have? Can you do webdesigns?


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> What do you do? What type of degree do you have? Can you do webdesigns?


Not much, No, and No  What does that qualify me for? Kain says I'm a people person


----------



## pixiegirl

nomoney said:
			
		

> Hey I'm a midget and she has gimungous feet, we'd be a match made in friend heaven and we'd get all the county men drooling.



You do have an awfully pretty head.


----------



## pixiegirl

StarCat said:
			
		

> Not much, No, and No  What does that qualify me for? Kain says I'm a people person




Kain is soooooo sweet.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Not that I need to answer to you, but I get on here while my son is sleeping.
> 
> I have a life. Just because i'm on here more than you means nothing. I'm not on here running my piehole about how pretty i am or how stupid everyone else is.
> 
> What is it that you ARE NOT doing today that you have time to sit in here?




Oh are you a stay at home mom?

I would not think you would say all those things, why would you? 

I don’t work a 9 to 5 and can do what I want when I want. The longer I know I bother you by coming in the more I will. Thank you.


----------



## Somdmommy

StarCat said:
			
		

> Not much, No, and No  What does that qualify me for? Kain says I'm a people person


 She does not like Kain....Remember?


----------



## nomoney

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You do have an awfully pretty head.


 
I'm sorry I made fun of your choice in men  Your ears aren't really that elfish after all


----------



## nomoney

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Oh are you a stay at home mom?
> 
> I would not think you would say all those things, why would you?
> 
> I don’t work a 9 to 5 and can do what I want when I want. The longer I know I bother you by coming in the more I will. Thank you.


 
I like pissing off people to, we should team up and be mean together


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Oh are you a stay at home mom?
> 
> I would not think you would say all those things, why would you?
> 
> I don’t work a 9 to 5 and can do what I want when I want. The longer I know I bother you by coming in the more I will. Thank you.


 Yes, I am a stay at home mother. Have any comments about that?



			
				Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I would not think you would say all those things, why would you?



What things?


----------



## StarCat

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> She does not like Kain....Remember?


 She doesnt know any better. I bet deep down, she thinks Kain is prettier than her.


----------



## StarCat

nomoney said:
			
		

> I like pissing off people to, we should team up and be mean together


 Will you be starting a club


----------



## pixiegirl

nomoney said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I made fun of your choice in men  Your ears aren't really that elfish after all



I know you only make fun of me because you have a hard time expressing your true feelings of love and admiration.  I am...  the wind beneath your wings....  I'm touched.      The PM's you send me say enough and per your request I promise I'll never share them so you can keep your rock hard image.  So long as I know the real nomoney.


----------



## nomoney

StarCat said:
			
		

> Will you be starting a club


 
Probably.  And no you're not invited.


----------



## nomoney

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I know you only make fun of me because you have a hard time expressing your true feelings of love and admiration. I am... the wind beneath your wings.... I'm touched.  The PM's you send me say enough and per your request I promise I'll never share them so you can keep your rock hard image. So long as I know the real nomoney.


 
I'm sorry I couldn't be your maid of honor  I know you really wanted me to.    Maybe in your next wedding


----------



## StarCat

nomoney said:
			
		

> Probably. And no you're not invited.


 I dunno why, I'm way meaner than all of you, put together. I'll just continute on my freelance path


----------



## BS Gal

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I know you only make fun of me because you have a hard time expressing your true feelings of love and admiration.  I am...  the wind beneath your wings....  I'm touched.      The PM's you send me say enough and per your request I promise I'll never share them so you can keep your rock hard image.  So long as I know the real nomoney.


  I thought I was the only one she was sending the love notes to.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Oh are you a stay at home mom?
> 
> I would not think you would say all those things, why would you?
> 
> I don’t work a 9 to 5 and can do what I want when I want. The longer I know I bother you by coming in the more I will. Thank you.


 I could care less that you are here. I just think your an idiot.


----------



## pixiegirl

nomoney said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I couldn't be your maid of honor  I know you really wanted me to.    Maybe in your next wedding



I doubt Jabba and I will be having a ceremony but I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## nomoney

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one she was sending the love notes to.


 

For the like 7th time, I keep telling you they are not love notes- they are restraining orders


----------



## BS Gal

nomoney said:
			
		

> For the like 7th time, I keep telling you they are not love notes- they are restraining orders


----------



## StanleyRugg

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Take your pick I have many more.


Good Golly Miss Molly.  I think you are a vision of loveliness I aint seen since Selma, the purty girl I courted from down in Ridge but broke up with because of excessive arm hair.  Now being a famous scientist and inventor I am exposed to a passel of women but I am hear to tell ya I am all a flutter just lookin at your picture.

I just might be plain old love struck.  Would you be available for courtin?


----------



## OrneryPest

StanleyRugg said:
			
		

> Good Golly Miss Molly.  I think you are a vision of loveliness I aint seen since Selma, the purty girl I courted from down in Ridge but broke up with because of excessive arm hair.  Now being a famous scientist and inventor I am exposed to a passel of women but I am hear to tell ya I am all a flutter just lookin at your picture.
> 
> I just might be plain old love struck.  Would you be available for courtin?


Gosh, gee, your taste in women is just ... er ... ah ... awesome!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> Fashion Industry?




LOL no way I think that is more of celebville. We have designers, manufacrers and PR People all over the world


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> LOL no way I think that is more of celebville. We have designers, manufacrers and PR People all over the world


 Can I be your Assistant? What do you do exactly? I'm a good assistant.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> Not much, No, and No  What does that qualify me for? Kain says I'm a people person




People person is a good thing unless you are just yanking my chain.
But it does require a lot of travel.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Kain is soooooo sweet.




Maybe. I could have been wrong about in judgement over one post. It seemed harsh


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Yes, I am a stay at home mother. Have any comments about that?
> 
> 
> 
> What things?




None that have not been said before


----------



## StanleyRugg

OrneryPest said:
			
		

> Gosh, gee, your taste in women is just ... er ... ah ... awesome!


I caint help it, I have a fondness for pure beauty and this woman has moved me.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I could care less that you are here. I just think your an idiot.




But yet here you are posting again.

Do you think what you care really matters?


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> None that have not been said before


 Like what? I have yet to read a comment about a stay at home mother? Why dont you fill me in!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

nomoney said:
			
		

> Probably.  And no you're not invited.




I like you


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> But yet here you are posting again.
> 
> Do you think what you care really matters?


 So....

If it does not matter, then why do you reply to me? 

Your no different than any of the rest of us in here.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> Can I be your Assistant? What do you do exactly? I'm a good assistant.



PRM


----------



## mv_princess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Yet you just said "Nope. Dont live in somd. Only visit."
> Originally Posted by Too Hot 4u
> Business, and leisure and I have property down here. Why? Somd is not so remote. It is close to the metro dc area and is a quiet place to relax.
> 
> 
> And now you live here?



Could you please answer this..........


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> People person is a good thing unless you are just yanking my chain.
> But it does require a lot of travel.


 Thats what she told me, I swear.  Travel is great, I'm gettin sick of this housewife, stay at home mom stuff anyway. When do I start?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Like what? I have yet to read a comment about a stay at home mother? Why dont you fill me in!




First of all if you have not heard anything about stay at home mothers that is not my problem. If you want research then get the he&& of here and do it on your own dime.


----------



## StanleyRugg

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I like you


Hi, allow me to be forward and introduce myself.  My name is Stanley and I am a scientist and inventor.  Maybe ya have heard of me or my work.  I think you are more pretty than a basket of fresh picked tomatoes.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> So....
> 
> If it does not matter, then why do you reply to me?
> 
> Your no different than any of the rest of us in here.




You did read what you just posted right?


----------



## pixiegirl

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> PRM



What's that?  I already bought a wedding gown but could you get me a designer gown?  That would be super!


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> PRM


 What does that stand for?


----------



## thakidistight

thakidistight said:
			
		

> I was here first. Finders keepers!
> 
> Hows that for immature?
> 
> P.S.- If thats you in that avatar picture, you look old. Easily 10 years older than you really are.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> Thats what she told me, I swear.  Travel is great, I'm gettin sick of this housewife, stay at home mom stuff anyway. When do I start?




Why dont you PM me. If you have children you may not want to as you would be away a lot.


----------



## pixiegirl

StarCat said:
			
		

> What does that stand for?



Get me a gown while you're PMing her!  Size 6!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Could you please answer this..........


I thought I did. How much more did you need?


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You did read what you just posted right?


 Yeah....And?

You b!tch because we all reply to you, and you want to know why we do that if we dont like you. So if you dont care what we think, then why reply to any of us....You are no different!


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Why dont you PM me. If you have children you may not want to as you would be away a lot.


 No, its because I have children that I want to be away alot. I'll PM you.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StanleyRugg said:
			
		

> Hi, allow me to be forward and introduce myself.  My name is Stanley and I am a scientist and inventor.  Maybe ya have heard of me or my work.  I think you are more pretty than a basket of fresh picked tomatoes.




What is your work?


----------



## StarCat

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Get me a gown while you're PMing her! Size 6!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> What's that?  I already bought a wedding gown but could you get me a designer gown?  That would be super!




dependant on who you choose. We do have contracts in bridal but not vera


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I thought I did. How much more did you need?


 Well I would like to know......how it is you say you live here, but you don't. ANd if or since you do live here how is it WE are all inbreeds and you are not.

And I thought you were just visiting you can't visit and live here


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> No, its because I have children that I want to be away alot. I'll PM you.




LOL

Will then you could request to travel inside the US but it could be that you are away for weeks at a time.


----------



## StanleyRugg

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> What is your work?


Well I have done some cuttin edge research on nuculear power, explosives, gravity boosted toilets, bovine flatulence abatement, irradiated vegitables, and other environmental experiments.  I invented a hand held microwave oven, a laser BBQ grill, a laser can opener and my great great grandad Rugg invented the Almond Joy candybar but someone stole his idea before he could patten it.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Well I would like to know......how it is you say you live here, but you don't. ANd if or since you do live here how is it WE are all inbreeds and you are not.
> 
> And I thought you were just visiting you can't visit and live here




 A person can own a home in one place and not really live there. I stay in somd when I choose to. I own a home here but that does mean I live here 100% of the time. 

I never said EVERYONE was an inbred and if I did point me to that.


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Will then you could request to travel inside the US but it could be that you are away for weeks at a time.


Weeks at a time is good. That will give the little heathens enough time to miss me so they wont act like lil chits when I get home. I bet it works even better with the husband. I'm so excited, PM me the details.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

>




Pm me. BUT you would have to alter it at on your own and it will have to stay under 15000


----------



## CMC122




----------



## Too Hot 4u

StanleyRugg said:
			
		

> Well I have done some cuttin edge research on nuculear power, explosives, gravity boosted toilets, bovine flatulence abatement, irradiated vegitables, and other environmental experiments.  I invented a hand held microwave oven, a laser BBQ grill, a laser can opener and my great great grandad Rugg invented the Almond Joy candybar but someone stole his idea before he could patten it.



Tell you what. Why dont you PM me some of the links to some of this let me review it and I will get back at ya.


----------



## Blondee

CMC122 said:
			
		

>


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Pm me. BUT you would have to alter it at on your own and it will have to stay under 15000


 Thats fine. I already PMed you. I am an excellent seamstress, but if I cant handle it, I will get the resident forum seamstress to take a look at it.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> Weeks at a time is good. That will give the little heathens enough time to miss me so they wont act like lil chits when I get home. I bet it works even better with the husband. I'm so excited, PM me the details.




I have  co worker in the same situation. The hubby sees what a work load it is to care for kids and kisses her feet when she is home.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> Thats fine. I already PMed you. I am an excellent seamstress, but if I cant handle it, I will get the resident forum seamstress to take a look at it.



Send me what you are looking for. A list of some of the designers that you are interested in and your measurments. Not all sizes are the same.


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I have co worker in the same situation. The hubby sees what a work load it is to care for kids and kisses her feet when she is home.


 Thats what I need! Hook me up. How much are you going to pay me?


----------



## Blondee

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I have  co worker in the same situation. The hubby sees what a work load it is to care for kids and kisses her feet when she is home.






I need a new profession then   My b/f says my job at choo choos isnt worthy of feet kissing


----------



## StarCat

*Pixie*



			
				Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Send me what you are looking for. A list of some of the designers that you are interested in and your measurments. Not all sizes are the same.


 Send me your measurements so that I can send them to TooHot. TIA


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I dont expect anyone in here to see it outside the gene pool and all.


 Isn't that calling us all inbreds?


----------



## Somdmommy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Isn't that calling us all inbreds?


  yep!


----------



## StarCat

Blondee said:
			
		

> I need a new profession then  My b/f says my job at choo choos isnt worthy of feet kissing


Damn, I didnt know you worked at an upscale place like ChooChoos  he SHOULD be proud of you.


----------



## pixiegirl

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> dependant on who you choose. We do have contracts in bridal but not vera



I typically don't like most of the Vera dresses.  She's too off the wall for me.


----------



## StanleyRugg

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Tell you what. Why dont you PM me some of the links to some of this let me review it and I will get back at ya.


I aint lookin for no job, I am interested in courtin ya.  I know you might be some intimidated with my handsome good looks and my super intellect and all, Momma Rugg says my good looks and smarts are a curse sometimes.

I am sure Momma Rugg would be pleased if I brought you to supper some night.


----------



## rack'm

Blondee said:
			
		

> I need a new profession then   My b/f says my job at choo choos isnt worthy of feet kissing




I hear there's an opening down at Twig and Berries, just be careful of their neighbor, he's a real asshole.


----------



## StarCat

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Isn't that calling us all inbreds?


  Shes only talking to the people IN the gene pool.  The pool was already closed when she posted it though, so it doesnt actually apply to anyone here.


----------



## Blondee

StarCat said:
			
		

> Damn, I didnt know you worked at an upscale place like ChooChoos  he SHOULD be proud of you.




Thats what I thought too :shrug:
Oh well, there's always Roses


----------



## Blondee

rack'm said:
			
		

> I hear there's an opening down at Twig and Berries, just be careful of their neighbor, he's a real asshole.




   Think you can put in a good word for me?


----------



## CMC122

Blondee said:
			
		

> I need a new profession then  My b/f says my job at choo choos isnt worthy of feet kissing


----------



## BS Gal

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Isn't that calling us all inbreds?



I think so.


SUSIE LEE DONE FELL IN LOVE;
SHE PLANNED TO MARRY JOE
SHE WAS SO HAPPY 'BOUT IT ALL
SHE TOLD HER PAPPY SO.

PAPPY TOLD HER, SUSIE GAL,
YOU'LL HAVE TO FIND ANOTHER.
I'D JUST AS SOON YO' MA DON'T KNOW,
BUT JOE IS YO' HALF BROTHER.

SO SUSIE PUT ASIDE HER JOE
AND PLANNED TO MARRY WILL,
BUT AFTER TELLING PAPPY THIS,
HE SAID, "THERE'S TROUBLE STILL.

YOU CAN'T MARRY WILL, MY GAL,
AND PLEASE DON'T TELL YOU' MOTHER,
BUT WILL AND JOE, AND SEVERAL
MO'
 KNOW IS YO' HALF BROTHER.

BUT MAMA KNEW AND SAID, MY CHILD,
JUST DO WHAT MAKES YO' HAPPY.
MARRY WILL OR MARRY JOE.
YOU AIN'T NO KIN TO PAPPY.


Carry on.


----------



## rack'm

Blondee said:
			
		

> Think you can put in a good word for me?




I'll what I can do.........ya never know though, those guys are nuts.


----------



## Blondee

CMC122 said:
			
		

>




Dont you take that tone with me   Youre still mad you got fired...I told you that third nipple was going to catch up with you


----------



## Blondee

rack'm said:
			
		

> I'll what I can do.........ya never know though, those guys are nuts.





true   Think if I promised to let them ride in the hummer that would help things?


----------



## StarCat

Blondee said:
			
		

> Thats what I thought too :shrug:
> Oh well, there's always Roses


Roses is niiiiiiice  If he isnt proud of you after that, you need to keep your profession and find a new boyfriend. You'll meet plenty of quality guys at work to choose from


----------



## rack'm

Blondee said:
			
		

> Dont you take that tone with me   Youre still mad you got fired...I told you that third nipple was going to catch up with you




I thought that's why she got so much back door action.....the guy had something else to do while he was there.


----------



## rack'm

Blondee said:
			
		

> true   Think if I promised to let them ride in the hummer that would help things?




I don't know if riding in the Hummer would help, but keeping them warm between your cheeks may. :shrug:


----------



## Blondee

StarCat said:
			
		

> Roses is niiiiiiice  If he isnt proud of you after that, you need to keep your profession and find a new boyfriend. You'll meet plenty of quality guys at work to choose from





Good point   Im sure I can get one of them to leave their wife for me


----------



## StarCat

Blondee said:
			
		

> Good point  Im sure I can get one of them to leave their wife for me


  Thats the spirit!


----------



## Blondee

rack'm said:
			
		

> I don't know if riding in the Hummer would help, but keeping them warm between your cheeks may. :shrug:




I think Ill send CMC to do that


----------



## Blondee

rack'm said:
			
		

> I thought that's why she got so much back door action.....the guy had something else to do while he was there.






You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to rack'm again.
:


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me. Have you not read all the other posts in here?
> I can act anyway I chose why does that bother you so much?
> I cannot help it that you guys have no life and spend so much time in here.
> I cannot help that I am not an inbred  or work in the cubicle next to the rest of you. IMO I have real life experince outside this little hole you call home.
> 
> You dont think Im hot. So? Does that change anything? NO.
> Im hot, I have a great life, Ill come in here anytime I want just to laugh at you. It is no worse than what you are doing.



Yup.........there it is again.


----------



## Somdmommy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Yup.........there it is again.


----------



## CMC122

Blondee said:
			
		

> true  Think if I promised to let them ride in the hummer that would help things?


Is that what you're calling it these days


----------



## rack'm

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Is that what you're calling it these days




  if she were referring to *it*, wouldn't she had started that statement with Good??


----------



## CMC122

rack'm said:
			
		

> if she were referring to *it*, wouldn't she had started that statement with Good??


 We are talking about Blondee so anything goes


----------



## rack'm

CMC122 said:
			
		

> We are talking about Blondee so *anything goes*




Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Blondee

CMC122 said:
			
		

> We are talking about Blondee so anything goes





Youre just mad cause Im hotter than you


----------



## rack'm

Blondee said:
			
		

> Youre just mad cause Im hotter than you



  Sorry to hear your A/C is brokeded.


----------



## CMC122

Blondee said:
			
		

> Youre just mad cause Im hotter than you


Durrr that is old news.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Isn't that calling us all inbreds?




No, is that how you took it?


----------



## mainman

Define inbred...


----------



## Blondee

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Durrr that is old news.





oh. right. sorry


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Yup.........there it is again.




Where does it say EVERYBODY is an inbred, BUT if the shoe fits wear it.


----------



## Blondee

rack'm said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear your A/C is brokeded.




I tried telling you last night that if you turned it up any more it was going to die


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> No, is that how you took it?


 well then explain what you ment......because i thought I knew what an inbred was


----------



## Blondee

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Where does it say EVERYBODY is an inbred, BUT if the shoe fits wear it.




Only if its an open toe


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

>




dont you have children to tend to?


----------



## rack'm

Blondee said:
			
		

> I tried telling you last night that if you turned it up any more it was going to die





  I had to do something or combustion was going to be a factor. :shrug:


----------



## rack'm

Blondee said:
			
		

> Only if its an camel toe


----------



## Blondee

rack'm said:
			
		

> I had to do something or combustion was going to be a factor. :shrug:




I told CMC to lay off the beans  sorry


----------



## Blondee

rack'm said:
			
		

>





omfg


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> dont you have children to tend to?



Don't you have a crack pipe, 2 bebe-daddys, and a football sized hemmoroid to attend to?


----------



## K_Jo

Good Lord.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Where does it say EVERYBODY is an inbred, BUT if the shoe fits wear it.


 hahahaha Don't throw a rock at a glass house sweetheart........

I am far from an inbred......but thank you for looking out


----------



## rack'm

Blondee said:
			
		

> I told CMC to lay off the beans  sorry




No kidding.....I thought I was going to rupture myself when the swaying orbs started banging together from the back draft.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mainman said:
			
		

> Define inbred...




What a stupid request.
inbred means: first second or third level relations mating for many generations which results in little to no genetic diversity.


----------



## thakidistight

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> What a stupid request.
> inbred means: first second or third level relations mating for many generations which results in little to no genetic diversity.




Werent you just talking about being immature.....?



P.S-You look older than you really are. Like 10 years older.


----------



## Blondee

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> What a stupid request.
> inbred means: first second or third level relations mating for many generations which results in little to no genetic diversity.




If Im inbred....does that mean Im ugly


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> *What a stupid request.*inbred means: first second or third level relations mating for many generations which results in little to no genetic diversity.


That was uncalled for.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Don't you have a crack pipe, 2 bebe-daddys, and a football sized hemmoroid to attend to?




No, what would lead you to such an amazingly stupid remark? Got abunch of kids home?


----------



## K_Jo

Blondee said:
			
		

> If Im inbred....does that mean Im ugly


How uneven are your eyes?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hahahaha Don't throw a rock at a glass house sweetheart........
> 
> I am far from an inbred......but thank you for looking out




Well then if it does not apply to you then what do you care?


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> No, what would lead you to such an amazingly stupid remark? Got abunch of kids home?



Nah, just one. Just figured you had a painful lump on your ass making you such a tard. And the crack-pipe.. well, I figured it's obvious


----------



## Blondee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> How uneven are your eyes?




The first two or all three


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Well then if it does not apply to you then what do you care?


 Well why do you keep calling everyone an inbred?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Werent you just talking about being immature.....?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S-You look older than you really are. Like 10 years older.




And how does that pertain to that prior statement?
I look fine. Better than you will ever look as if I am worried about what you think.


----------



## Bozznc

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Well why do you keep calling everyone an inbred?



Good point.. Does TooSkanky4U have a history of familial incestuous relationships that prompt her to assume Everyone does?


----------



## K_Jo

Blondee said:
			
		

> The first two or all three


I don't care about your brown eye.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

K_Jo said:
			
		

> That was uncalled for.




Not really, anyone with a second grade education would know the meaning.


----------



## thakidistight

So you say this.....


			
				Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Then I suggest you move on. What an immature statement to make especially when telling me to grow up.




Then you turn around and say things like this.....



			
				Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> No, what would lead you to such an amazingly stupid remark? Got abunch of kids home?






			
				Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> What a stupid request.
> inbred means: first second or third level relations mating for many generations which results in little to no genetic diversity.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Nah, just one. Just figured you had a painful lump on your ass making you such a tard. And the crack-pipe.. well, I figured it's obvious




As if.... that would be second nature to you...


----------



## Blondee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I don't care about your brown eye.




oops


----------



## rack'm

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I don't care about your brown eye.




That would make four and don't bring up her pink eye either.


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Not really, anyone with a second grade education would know the meaning.


Mainman is Canadian.  _French _ Canadian. atooooey:


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> As if.... that would be second nature to you...



Nah, have just known a few skanky crackheads in my life and they had a holier than thou view on life, as well as an overinflated impression of their own worth


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Good point.. Does TooSkanky4U have a history of familial incestuous relationships that prompt her to assume Everyone does?




I wish I could take credit for that but I am not the one who came up with SMIB. There was a reason someone else did though.


----------



## Blondee

rack'm said:
			
		

> That would make four and don't bring up her pink eye either.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> As if....   that would be second nature to you...


I knew it would come out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I want an OMG or Whatever!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

thakidistight said:
			
		

> So you say this.....
> 
> 
> 
> Then you turn around and say things like this.....



Your point is????


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I wish I could take credit for that but I am not the one who came up with SMIB. There was a reason someone else did though.



So now you WISH you'd had relations with someone in your close family.. Oedipal complex, anyone? Did daddy not love you enough? or too much and in the wrong way?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Nah, have just known a few skanky crackheads in my life and they had a holier than thou view on life, as well as an overinflated impression of their own worth




if you are going to speak of yourself than just do so. I am sure you know more than just a few


----------



## thakidistight

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Your point is????




You look old. 


And you smell like poop.


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> if you are going to speak of yourself than just do so. I am sure you know more than just a few



You make three, sweet cakes


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> So now you WISH you'd had relations with someone in your close family.. Oedipal complex, anyone? Did daddy not love you enough? or too much and in the wrong way?




If that is how you took it then more power to you big bird.  tell me though how long has the term SMIB been around?


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> if you are going to speak of yourself than just do so. I am sure you know more than just a few


 How come you wont answer my PM?


----------



## K_Jo

I'm hungry.


----------



## Blondee

thakidistight said:
			
		

> You look old.
> 
> 
> And you smell like poop.




Smell like poop?


----------



## pixiegirl

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm hungry.



I just had watermelon and thought about you.


----------



## StarCat

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Nah, have just known a few skanky crackheads in my life and they had a holier than thou view on life, as well as an overinflated impression of their own worth


 leave me out of this


----------



## Blondee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm hungry.





 I knew when someone said poop you would say that!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

thakidistight said:
			
		

> You look old.
> 
> 
> And you smell like poop.




I am old and I would rather smell than be. Where is your picture at sweetheart?


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> If that is how you took it then more power to you big bird.  tell me though how long has the term SMIB been around?



I don't have a clue how long, but I know with as much new blood in into and out of this county every month, it's virtually impossible to have inbreeding beyond the rare case


----------



## Bozznc

StarCat said:
			
		

> leave me out of this




Aww... I :heart: Ya, SC


----------



## rack'm

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I just had watermelon and thought about you.




Are your ears ok??


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> You make three, sweet cakes




So you only have one friend, you and then me. Then you are not counting family then?


----------



## Blondee

Bozznc said:
			
		

> inbreeding beyond the rare case





so you've met CMC ....isnt she great


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> So you only have one friend, you and then me. Then you are not counting family then?



No women in my family.. only gay men


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I am old and I would rather smell than be. Where is your picture at sweetheart?


 He's mine not your's


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> And how does that pertain to that prior statement?
> I look fine. Better than you will ever look as if I am worried about what you think.


 I think he looks good. Bet you didnt know thats him, in his avatar too.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> I don't have a clue how long, but I know with as much new blood in into and out of this county every month, it's virtually impossible to have inbreeding beyond the rare case



yea keep thinking that sugar.


----------



## K_Jo

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I just had watermelon and thought about you.


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> So you only have one friend, you and then me. Then you are not counting family then?



By the way, did you just call me Skanky?

That's hilarious


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> No women in my family.. only gay men


----------



## K_Jo

Blondee said:
			
		

> I knew when someone said poop you would say that!


I'm K_Jo.  You must be thinking of VV.


----------



## Blondee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm K_Jo.  You must be thinking of VV.




does it really matter


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> I think he looks good. Bet you didnt know thats him, in his avatar too.


----------



## BS Gal

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I am old and I would rather smell than be. Where is your picture at sweetheart?


Do you have some kind of a picture fetish?


----------



## K_Jo

Blondee said:
			
		

> does it really matter


----------



## Bozznc

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Do you have some kind of a picture fetish?



No, she's got a daddy, spank me harder fetish


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> He's mine not your's



 YEAH!!! And she is a scrapper too. Seriously, I saw her take on 27 little people and 3 slightly shorter than average people at once. It was an amazing sight. There were tiny arms and legs flying everywhere.


----------



## Blondee

StarCat said:
			
		

> I think he looks good. Bet you didnt know thats him, in his avatar too.





yea thats me in my av too 



 ok, not really, but close... just add cellulite, fatter arse, and a big gut with dark roots


----------



## Too Hot 4u

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Do you have some kind of a picture fetish?




if you are going to sit here and tell me how skany or old I look it is only fair to show me yours.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> No, she's got a daddy, spank me harder fetish




You wish.


----------



## Blondee

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> if you are going to sit here and tell me how skany or old I look it is only fair to show me yours.




are we still talking about inbred people or people with multi-tools


----------



## K_Jo

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You wish.


Is Bozz your daddy?


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> YEAH!!! And she is a scrapper too. Seriously, I saw her take on 27 little people and 3 slightly shorter than average people at once. It was an amazing sight. There were tiny arms and legs flying everywhere.


 hahaha aaww I love when you tell that story!


----------



## StarCat

Blondee said:
			
		

> yea thats me in my av too
> 
> 
> 
> ok, not really, but close... just add cellulite, fatter arse, and a big gut with dark roots


 I look just like my avatar


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Blondee said:
			
		

> are we still talking about inbread people or people with multi-tools



either or all


----------



## Bozznc

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Is Bozz your daddy?



Bozz isn't into chicks make the star in a dog and pony show look inexperienced


----------



## Blondee

StarCat said:
			
		

> I look just like my avatar




Yea but you've shaved since then so you really should add the new pic


----------



## StarCat

Oh no, you guys better stop talking to me, someone's getting jealous! I just got 5 red karma's  Bet I know who they're from


----------



## Bozznc

StarCat said:
			
		

> Oh no, you guys better stop talking to me, someone's getting jealous! I just got 5 red karma's  Bet I know who they're from



I :heart: my Cat made of burning hydrogen


----------



## pixiegirl

I can't post my picture.  Nomoney and fd already fight like children on a playground.  Posting a pic would start an all out war over me; I simply can't have it!


----------



## BS Gal

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> if you are going to sit here and tell me how skany or old I look it is only fair to show me yours.


I never said you were skany (I am totally unfamiliar with that term) or old, but I have a feeling that you do some cutting and pasting.

I am, however, still wondering about the noses on those two girls in the picture with you.


----------



## Blondee

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I can't post my picture.  Nomoney and fd already fight like children on a playground.  Posting a pic would start an all out war over me; I simply can't have it!





well can I post the one of you and me in Jabba's bed


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> if you are going to sit here and tell me how skany or old I look it is only fair to show me yours.



I called you skanky, you dirty slore


----------



## pixiegirl

Blondee said:
			
		

> well can I post the one of you and me in Jabba's bed



You can't post it but you can email it after payment is recieved.  I do have a wedding to fund ya know!


----------



## StarCat

Blondee said:
			
		

> Yea but you've shaved since then so you really should add the new pic


 Happy now


----------



## Bozznc

StarCat said:
			
		

> Happy now



Creepy but intruiging.. which is the true SC condition?


----------



## StarCat

Bozznc said:
			
		

> I :heart: my Cat made of burning hydrogen


 I :heart: you too, AND all your skankiness


----------



## thakidistight

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> if you are going to sit here and tell me how skany or old I look it is only fair to show me yours.



Lifes not fair ya old skank.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Hey 2Hot, Do you drive a blue 4Runner and were you in Waldorf on Saturday afternoon?  If not I saw a girl that looked JUST like you!


 That was probably my mom!


----------



## Bozznc

StarCat said:
			
		

> I :heart: you too, AND all your skankiness



I'm not a skank, I'm a card carrying  (retired)  Man-Slut


----------



## Blondee

StarCat said:
			
		

> Happy now


----------



## Blondee

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You can't post it but you can email it after payment is recieved.  I do have a wedding to fund ya know!





I shouldnt have to pay   besides, arent you getting a designer dress from that hot chick or whatever her name is?


----------



## StarCat

Bozznc said:
			
		

> I'm not a skank, I'm a card carrying Man-Slut


 I was close 

I am cracking up, looking at my karma. There is only ONE person on this forum, jealous enough of me to waste SO much time, giving me karma on all their MPDs and signing it with 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6. I LOVE IT! It makes me all warm and fuzzy inside to know that her blood just boils every time she thinks about me


----------



## pixiegirl

Blondee said:
			
		

> I shouldnt have to pay   besides, arent you getting a designer dress from that hot chick or whatever her name is?



I didn't mean you had to pay.  I meant you could email it out after others paid for it!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> I called you skanky, you dirty slore




And your not? Please.


----------



## Blondee

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I didn't mean you had to pay.  I meant you could email it out after others paid for it!





will do


----------



## bresamil

Nickel said:
			
		

> That was probably my mom!


Your mom is 2 Hot??


----------



## Blondee

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> And your not? Please.




I am


----------



## Too Hot 4u

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I never said you were skany (I am totally unfamiliar with that term) or old, but I have a feeling that you do some cutting and pasting.
> 
> I am, however, still wondering about the noses on those two girls in the picture with you.



No cutting and pasting. I have many from through out the years as far as the girls that would be the result of cosmetic surgery gone bad.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> That was probably my mom!



Tell her I liked her ear rings!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Lifes not fair ya old skank.




Is that the only thing you can come up with???? Nice to see that you put an effort into it you dumbazz


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Is that the only thing you can come up with???? Nice to see that you put an effort into it you dumbazz


 Could you please stop flirting with my man


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> I was close
> 
> I am cracking up, looking at my karma. There is only ONE person on this forum, jealous enough of me to waste SO much time, giving me karma on all their MPDs and signing it with 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6. I LOVE IT! It makes me all warm and fuzzy inside to know that her blood just boils every time she thinks about me




losers who send red karma unsigned is not even worht mentioning. Or did they sign it?


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Is that the only thing you can come up with???? Nice to see that you put an effort into it you dumbazz




Dirty Slunt


----------



## Too Hot 4u

bresamil said:
			
		

> Your mom is 2 Hot??



I have no kids TYVM


----------



## Nickel

bresamil said:
			
		

> Your mom is 2 Hot??


  No, but my mom is pretty, blonde, and drives a blue 4Runner.


----------



## huntr1

OK, with 40 posts per page, there are still 22 pages of posts in this thread.  I refuse to read them all.  Summary please.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Blondee said:
			
		

> I am




Then embrace your skaniness and hold your head up high


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Could you please stop flirting with my man




Tell your man to stop flirting with me. Cant you keep him occupied?


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Could you please stop flirting with my man



Seriously, I cant control her! If she gets going, theres gonna be hell to pay. I saw her eat a baby once, right outta its mommas arms.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Tell your man to stop flirting with me. Cant you keep him occupied?


 hahahaha you wish he was flirting......


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Dirty Slunt




Oh how cleaver of you. I am amazed. Mad because I get more Dic^ than you?


----------



## mv_princess

huntr1 said:
			
		

> OK, with 40 posts per page, there are still 22 pages of posts in this thread.  I refuse to read them all.  Summary please.


 So basically it goes like this.......Toohot is full of herself....and thinks we are all inbreds. End of story


----------



## Blondee

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Then embrace your skaniness and hold your head up high





Does it mean Im not pretty  :sad:


----------



## Too Hot 4u

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Seriously, I cant control her! If she gets going, theres gonna be hell to pay. I saw her eat a baby once, right outta its mommas arms.




LOL as if that means anything....that is what hired help is for


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> LOL as if that means anything....that is what hired help is for


 You can't fight your own battles?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hahahaha you wish he was flirting......




hahhahah you wish he wasnt I got the PMs did you?


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Oh how cleaver of you. I am amazed. Mad because I get more Dic^ than you?




Nope.. matter of fact, if I got anywhere NEAR the amount of Di<k you do, I believe it would cause a wee bit of marital strain, as well as some seepage. Speaking of how much you get, if you were to go commando in a skirt, would anything drag in the dirt?


----------



## thakidistight

huntr1 said:
			
		

> OK, with 40 posts per page, there are still 22 pages of posts in this thread.  I refuse to read them all.  Summary please.


I just got in on the very end. 

Basically, Too Hot said how much better she is than anyone in St Marys county, but she had a place here too...

She said she has better stuff to do than play on the internet all day, but apparently she doesnt. 

She called everyone immature, then started name calling. 

All this from a wealthy, globe trotting fashion diva. She is all class......and an old skank.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> hahhahah you wish he wasnt I got the PMs did you?


 hahahahaha you're a very bad liar.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> So basically it goes like this.......Toohot is full of herself....and thinks we are all inbreds. End of story




not all....just most


----------



## thakidistight

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> LOL as if that means anything....that is what hired help is for




For eating babies?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You can't fight your own battles?




I take care of my own but why when I can have some do it for me while I watch and laugh with my friends.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Nope.. matter of fact, if I got anywhere NEAR the amount of Di<k you do, I believe it would cause a wee bit of marital strain, as well as some seepage. Speaking of how much you get, if you were to go commando in a skirt, would anything drag in the dirt?




look at least try to be cleaver when quiping. this is just too easy.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I take care of my own but why when I can have some do it for me while I watch and laugh with my friends.


 Because that proves what kind of person you really are. Which is a very sad scared one.


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> losers who send red karma unsigned is not even worht mentioning. Or did they sign it?


 They never sign it  They just sign it with the number of the MPD they're using. I know who it is though.


----------



## StarCat

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Nope.. matter of fact, if I got anywhere NEAR the amount of Di<k you do, I believe it would cause a wee bit of marital strain, as well as some seepage. Speaking of how much you get, if you were to go commando in a skirt, would anything drag in the dirt?


 Her neck?


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> look at least try to be cleaver when quiping. this is just too easy.



Well, try to be at least dim-witted when replying to my quipping, you air headed, pus oozing, scab kneed, crack smoking, attention grabbing, vindication needing, lard a$sed fiend!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

get it right 

Basically, Too Hot said how much better she is than anyone in St Marys county, but she HAS a place here along with others. 

She said she has better stuff to do than play on the internet all day, but apparently she doesnt. My time is no where close to any of you. I have the day off and nothing better to do so what???

She called everyone immature, then started name calling. Yep that is true.

All this from a wealthy, globe trotting fashion diva. She is all class...... At least you got that right.


----------



## Bozznc

StarCat said:
			
		

> Her neck?



Not what I was thinking about....


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Because that proves what kind of person you really are. Which is a very sad scared one.




I am not scared of you or anybody else. You are the least of my worries


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> get it right
> 
> Basically, Too Hot said how much better she is than anyone in St Marys county, but she HAS a place here along with others.
> 
> She said she has better stuff to do than play on the internet all day, but apparently she doesnt. My time is no where close to any of you. I have the day off and nothing better to do so what???
> 
> She called everyone immature, then started name calling. Yep that is true.
> 
> All this from a wealthy, globe trotting fashion diva. She is all class...... At least you got that right.


 So what company is it that you work for.......since you know you are so weathly. I should be able to call my modeling office and they should know you right?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Well, try to be at least dim-witted when replying to my quipping, you air headed, pus oozing, scab kneed, crack smoking, attention grabbing, vindication needing, lard a$sed fiend!




ohhh good one.... if you were 7


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I am not scared of you or anybody else. You are the least of my worries


 but I'm a worry! hahahahaha YES!


----------



## StarCat

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Basically, Too Hot said how much better she is than anyone in St Marys county


 Thank God I'm from PG


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> ohhh good one.... if you were 7



Perhaps I am. 


Scathing reply from the tweaker, One point for you


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hahahahaha you're a very bad liar.



WoooHooo!! I never had two girls fight over me...But mv_princess wins always


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> So what company is it that you work for.......since you know you are so weathly. I should be able to call my modeling office and they should know you right?




Tell you what tell me the modleing agnecy you are working with. I will not put my firms name out there for anyone. This is personal and if you want to get personal give me the name of "your modeling agency" Have you not read any of my posts?


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> WoooHooo!! I never had two girls fight over me...But mv_princess wins always


 I better. hahahaha


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> but I'm a worry! hahahahaha YES!




Worrisome is more like it.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Tell you what tell me the modleing agnecy you are working with. I will not put my firms name out there for anyone. This is personal and if you want to get personal give me the name of "your modeling agency" Have you not read any of my posts?


 I would not put my modeling agency out there......although I have had the thought of calling them I am sure they would love to hear this story. But it's just it. It's just a story and sadly not a true one.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> Thank God I'm from PG




I love PG county. I have a house there too I dont go there much anymore. near new carrolton mall. not worth much.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hahahahaha you're a very bad liar.




dont deny it now


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> dont deny it now


 What am I denying? Post 'em baby..........I'm not worried


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I love PG county. I have a house there too I dont go there much anymore. near new carrolton mall. not worth much.



Is your house in PG a tar roofed shanty? You come across like you were raised in one.


----------



## Somdmommy

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Speaking of how much you get, if you were to go commando in a skirt, would anything drag in the dirt?



 I laughed so hard at that it hurt!


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I love PG county. I have a house there too I dont go there much anymore. near new carrolton mall. not worth much.


Not worth much? Even in the ghetto up here, houses are worth a hell of alot


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I would not put my modeling agency out there......although I have had the thought of calling them I am sure they would love to hear this story. But it's just it. It's just a story and sadly not a true one.




sweetie you do whatever makes you feel better. I am not worried in the least models are nothing to us as much as the buyers.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What am I denying? Post 'em baby..........I'm not worried




They are my PM not yours. The first word being private.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> sweetie you do whatever makes you feel better. I am not worried in the least models are nothing to us as much as the buyers.


 And without models.........you have no buyers......


----------



## chernmax

I have several if anyone wants one...


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Is your house in PG a tar roofed shanty? You come across like you were raised in one.



not sure what that is but I am sure based on your experience you could fill me in.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> They are my PM not yours. The first word being private.


 See, because you don't have any. Why be scared.......


----------



## Bozznc

StarCat said:
			
		

> Not worth much? Even in the ghetto up here, houses are worth a hell of alot



Sc, a maytag box, some road tar on the roof, and carpet squares stolen from Lowes do not an investment make


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I laughed so hard at that it hurt!




You would......


----------



## huntr1

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I have no kids TYVM


 There IS a GOD!  Please tell me this is never to change.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> Not worth much? Even in the ghetto up here, houses are worth a hell of alot




not in PG county. bad rep and all. I was going to put it on the market but they appraised it at 420,00. I will wait it out.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You would......


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> not sure what that is but I am sure based on your experience you could fill me in.



Remember that night you passed out on the El after a "modeling gig" in the bronx? When you woke up feeling like you just passed a kidney brick, not just a stone? That place you woke up in was one of these "shantys"


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You would......



I sure as #### did


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> And without models.........you have no buyers......




that is far from the truth. Our merchandise hits the market regardless of models. PR takes care of that.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> not in PG county. bad rep and all. I was going to put it on the market but they appraised it at 420,00. I will wait it out.


 You would lose a lot of money if you put it up on the market wouldn't you


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> See, because you don't have any. Why be scared.......




yea that is what it is. Nice try if you want to know so bad ask him


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> that is far from the truth. Our merchandise hits the market regardless of models. PR takes care of that.


 What are you selling? Hot dogs?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Sc, a maytag box, some road tar on the roof, and carpet squares stolen from Lowes do not an investment make




Describing your crib eh?


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yea that is what it is. Nice try if you want to know so bad ask him


 Oh ok......thatkid.....what did your pm's say.....because I would just be SO jealous if you were flirting with her......I would cry


----------



## StarCat

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Sc, a maytag box, some road tar on the roof, and carpet squares stolen from Lowes do not an investment make


You'd be surprised


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Describing your crib eh?




hell no.. My crib was a McKays shopping cart


----------



## Too Hot 4u

huntr1 said:
			
		

> There IS a GOD!  Please tell me this is never to change.




sure if I get the urge to go out and have a bunch of kids you will be the first to know.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

>




thanks for the invite but not interested my women have to have more going for them then you do


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> not in PG county. bad rep and all. I was going to put it on the market but they appraised it at 420,00. I will wait it out.


420k is alot, I'm sure its 10 times what its worth. Wait it out and you might not even get 400k.


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> thanks for the invite but not interested my women have to have more going for them then you do



What, boobs tied in knots and trash bags full of empty soda cans?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Remember that night you passed out on the El after a "modeling gig" in the bronx? When you woke up feeling like you just passed a kidney brick, not just a stone? That place you woke up in was one of these "shantys"




hey I am not your mom. get you sh^t right.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> thanks for the invite but not interested my women have to have more going for them then you do


 When I grow up.........I want to be JUST like you!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> I sure as #### did




enough said fruit boy enough said. thanks for proving my point.


----------



## StarCat

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What are you selling? ass?


 :fixed: 

and in response to your karma

:coughmpdcough:


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> hey I am not your mom. get you sh^t right.



My mom was raised in thre mountains of eastern North Carolina, where she married her brother's gay husband, who is also my sister's uncle

You get your Sh^t right


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What are you selling? Hot dogs?



sure whatever you say...


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> thanks for the invite but not interested my women have to have more going for them then you do


 
Ouch  That really hurt my feelings!!  

I love that you think you know so much about the people on here, just because you read their posts. You dont know a d@mn thing about me, my family, or my home.


----------



## StarCat

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Ouch  That really hurt my feelings!!
> 
> I love that you think you know so much about the people on here, just because you read their posts. You dont know a d@mn thing about me, my family, or my home.


 I know you have a nice ass


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Oh ok......thatkid.....what did your pm's say.....because I would just be SO jealous if you were flirting with her......I would cry




Just a bunch of frantic ramblings from Too Hot. She sounds very desperate, and tries to get me to :whisper: with her. Apparently her career walking Great Mills road isnt working out too well.....


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> hey I am not your mom. get you sh^t right.


 What kind of stupid a$$ 7th grade sh!t was that?


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> enough said fruit boy enough said. thanks for proving my point.



Fruit boy like banana? long, smooth, with a little curve? or like Kiwi, short but wide, and a lil fuzzy?


----------



## mv_princess

StarCat said:
			
		

> :fixed:
> 
> and in response to your karma
> 
> :coughmpdcough:


 Yeah I figured that much.......


----------



## Too Hot 4u

StarCat said:
			
		

> 420k is alot, I'm sure its 10 times what its worth. Wait it out and you might not even get 400k.




the house is ok....not worth that at all but still will hold onfor tax purposes


----------



## Somdmommy

StarCat said:
			
		

> I know you have a nice ass


----------



## Bozznc

StarCat said:
			
		

> I know you have a nice ass



God, is it hot in here?


----------



## Somdmommy

Bozznc said:
			
		

> God, is it hot in here?


 No its just all the hot air coming from Too Hots mouth!

Sorry!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> What, boobs tied in knots and trash bags full of empty soda cans?


----------



## StarCat

Bozznc said:
			
		

> God, is it hot in here?


So take off all your clothes


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Just a bunch of frantic ramblings from Too Hot. She sounds very desperate, and tries to get me to  with her. Apparently her career walking Great Mills road isnt working out too well.....



hhmm.....well......  so she will stop


----------



## Bozznc

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> No its just all the hot air coming from Too Hots mouth!
> 
> Sorry!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> My mom was raised in thre mountains of eastern North Carolina, where she married her brother's gay husband, who is also my sister's uncle
> 
> You get your Sh^t right




humor is not your best trait.


----------



## StarCat

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> No its just all the hot air coming from Too Hots mouth!
> 
> Sorry!


way to ruin the moment


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> humor is not your best trait.


  His best trait is really his big


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

>



In every jest lies a kernel of truth.. Therein lies the reason we laugh even though we are uncomfortable


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> What kind of stupid a$$ 7th grade sh!t was that?




something for you to understand. Go feed your kid or something isnt jerry on?


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> something for you to understand. Go feed your kid or something isnt jerry on?


Who needs Jerry when we got the forums?


----------



## Bozznc

StarCat said:
			
		

> His best trait is really his big




Someone been forwarding my personal videos again?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Ouch  That really hurt my feelings!!
> 
> I love that you think you know so much about the people on here, just because you read their posts. You dont know a d@mn thing about me, my family, or my home.



and I do not want to. You back again then?


----------



## StarCat

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Someone been forwarding my personal videos again?


Uhhh...no...


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> something for you to understand. Go feed your kid or something isnt jerry on?


 Ouch, D@mn you got me again!!!

My son is just fine thank you! Dont talk to me like I am some piece of trash. I dont know who or what you think you are, but the more you talk the more I think you are full of sh!t!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> No its just all the hot air coming from my fat azz!
> 
> Sorry!



you got that right.


----------



## pixiegirl

Bozznc said:
			
		

> In every jest lies a kernel of truth.. Therein lies the reason we laugh even though we are uncomfortable



I LOVE that saying.  I need to write it down because I can never remember it correctly!


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> you got that right.




Wow.. you edited someone's quote to be humorous.. I almost forgot to giggle at how infantile you are


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Ouch, D@mn you got me again!!!
> 
> My son is just fine thank you! Dont talk to me like I am some piece of trash. I dont know who or what you think you are, but the more you talk the more I think you are full of sh!t!




so? do you think I care?


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> you got that right.


 Ohh My, My, My! Are you just the smart one! Just because you as skinny as a crack whore does not mean that I am fat. Like I said you dont know me, so get your sh!t stright.

God D@mn Idiot!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Wow.. you edited someone's quote to be humorous.. I almost forgot to giggle at how infantile you are




try to take notes on the next time you try to come off humorous.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> you got that right.


 How do you know she has a fat azz? and what does it matter if she does? A lot of men love chicks with fat azzezz


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hhmm.....well......  so she will stop



Why dont you ever give me permison for the girls I pick?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Ohh My, My, My! Are you just the smart one! Just because you as skinny as a crack whore does not mean that I am fat. Like I said you dont know me, so get your sh!t stright.
> 
> God D@mn Idiot!



Just because I am skinnier than you and make more money than you and have a job does not make me better than you...wait yes it does


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Why dont you ever give me permison for the girls I pick?


 Which girls did you pick?


----------



## pixiegirl

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Ohh My, My, My! Are you just the smart one! Just because you as skinny as a crack whore does not mean that I am fat. Like I said you dont know me, so get your sh!t stright.
> 
> God D@mn Idiot!



And what's wrong with being skinny as a crack whore?


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> try to take notes on the next time you try to come off humorous.




You want me to take notes on myself?


----------



## Somdmommy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> How do you know she has a fat azz? and what does it matter if she does? A lot of men love chicks with fat azzezz


----------



## OrneryPest

mv_princess said:
			
		

> How do you know she has a fat azz? and what does it matter if she does? A lot of men love chicks with fat azzezz


Hey, the bigger the better!


----------



## Bozznc

mv_princess said:
			
		

> How do you know she has a fat azz? and what does it matter if she does? A lot of men love chicks with fat azzezz



I love it!!!!


----------



## Softballkid

I like Chocolate


----------



## mv_princess

Somdmommy said:
			
		

>


  I like your fat azz


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Which girls did you pick?




Just you!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

Make it stop.....PLEASE!!!!


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> And what's wrong with being skinny as a crack whore?


 Pixie sweetheart your not a crack whore........You just don't gain weight! And we love you for it!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Just because I am skinnier than you and make more money than you and have a job does not make me better than you...wait yes it does


  And then you woke up.


----------



## Blondee

mv_princess said:
			
		

> A lot of men love chicks with fat azzezz


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Just you!!!


  well you already have me silly!


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Just because I am skinnier than you and make more money than you and have a job does not make me better than you...wait yes it does




You can be skinnier than me, I could care less. I dont care about your job, I dont need one. My hubby does a good enough job taking care of this family so that I dont have to leave my child in the care of the sick freaks of this world. 

Your looks, job, and money mean nothing to me. So dont throw that crap at me. It wont hurt my feelings any.


----------



## Bozznc

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> And then you woke up.



And realized that "hookin" on great mills does not constitute a job.. hookin's a career, hun


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> And then you woke up.



Crack or heroin tonight?


----------



## Somdmommy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I like your fat azz


 Aww, Thanks Doll!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Crack or heroin tonight?


I've got leftover crack from last night.  I could just throw it on top of some heroin and add a little cilantro for flavor. :shrug:


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Make it stop.....PLEASE!!!!


 sshh.....we like it this way. She will have a break down soon.......


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I've got leftover crack from last night.  I could just throw it on top of some heroin and add a little cilantro for flavor. :shrug:



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Bozznc

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I've got leftover crack from last night.  I could just throw it on top of some heroin and add a little cilantro for flavor. :shrug:




Mmmm... crackloaf


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> And then you woke up.




wow that was such a good one. NOT


----------



## thakidistight

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I've got leftover crack from last night.  I could just throw it on top of some heroin and add a little cilantro for flavor. :shrug:




I want a peanut butter and crack sandwich.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> You can be skinnier than me, I could care less. I dont care about your job, I dont need one. My hubby does a good enough job taking care of this family so that I dont have to leave my child in the care of the sick freaks of this world.
> 
> Your looks, job, and money mean nothing to me. So dont throw that crap at me. It wont hurt my feelings any.




ok right so you contribute what to society?


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> I want a peanut butter and crack sandwich.


 I want one of those Flutternutter things


----------



## Somdmommy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> sshh.....we like it this way. She will have a break down soon.......


 No she wont...remember she is here because she thinks were funny! :


----------



## Bozznc

thakidistight said:
			
		

> I want a peanut butter and crack sandwich.



Sammitch... mmmmmeness


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> And realized that "hookin" on great mills does not constitute a job.. hookin's a career, hun




one that I am sure you have tenure in.


----------



## mv_princess

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> No she wont...remember she is here because she thinks were funny! :


 Oh yeah. Well when we get bored with her, we will stop


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> wow that was such a good one. NOT


I know you are but what am I?


----------



## StarCat

mv_princess said:
			
		

> How do you know she has a fat azz? and what does it matter if she does? A lot of men love chicks with fat azzezz


 You'd be surprised how much  I get, at 450 lbs  And its not just any  its QUALITY


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> ok right so you contribute what to society?


I've birthed 6 babies.  Try that for a contribution.


----------



## thakidistight

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> ok right so you contribute what to society?


 I'm a d@mn mother. Give me 17 more years and I shall contribute a well raised young man. Hopefully smart enough to aviod trash like you!

Dont talk to me like that. Being a mother is a full time job, dont get pissy with me because I am in the position where I dont have to work unless I feel like it.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> No she wont...remember she is here because she thinks were funny! :




as do so many....but I do have to go now....this has been so much fun.
I love slumming it with you.


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> one that I am sure you have tenure in.




I dunno.. do male prostitutes get tenure? or do they just smell funny and shrivel?


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I want one of those Flutternutter things



Damn right...I skipped lunch today


----------



## Somdmommy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I've birthed 6 babies.  Try that for a contribution.


----------



## OrneryPest

StarCat said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised how much  I get, at 450 lbs  And its not just any  its QUALITY


Wow!  450 lbs!  (lust, drool)


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Damn right...I skipped lunch today


 You should make me one and bring it too me


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I'm a d@mn mother. Give me 17 more years and I shall contribute a well raised young man. Hopefully smart enough to aviod trash like you!
> 
> Dont talk to me like that. Being a mother is a full time job, dont get pissy with me because I am in the position where I dont have to work unless I feel like it.



do you think that is all there is to life. Do you know how many mothers out there that would run circles around you and STILL be able tohold down a job?

Get over yourself.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> as do so many....but I do have to go now....this has been so much fun.
> I love slumming it with you.


 Good for you, Piss off!

Stupid B!tch


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You should make me one and bring it too me


Peanut butter and crack?


----------



## jwwb2000

mv_princess said:
			
		

> sshh.....we like it this way. She will have a break down soon.......


 
I will sssshhhhh if ya come over here and rub tattoo goo on my back.....


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Peanut butter and crack?


 Sure, but hold the crack please


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> do you think that is all there is to life. Do you know how many mothers out there that would run circles around you and STILL be able tohold down a job?
> 
> Get over yourself.



Maybe she doesn't have to hold down a job... Maybe her hubby makes 100k a year.. maybe she likes spending time with her son.. And I bet she can still run circles around a crack head


----------



## pixiegirl

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Maybe she doesn't have to hold down a job... Maybe her hubby makes 100k a year.. maybe she likes spending time with her son.. And I bet she can still run circles around a crack head



Why you bustin' on crack heads?  What did I ever do to you?


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> do you think that is all there is to life. Do you know how many mothers out there that would run circles around you and STILL be able tohold down a job?
> 
> Get over yourself.


 Look Miss Thing, Did I say I was better than anyone else. I just said that I dont HAVE to work. I CHOOSE to stay at home and be with my son.


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I will sssshhhhh if ya come over here and rub tattoo goo on my back.....


Sure......as soon as Thatkid brings me my sandwhich


----------



## thakidistight

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I will sssshhhhh if ya come over here and rub tattoo goo on my back.....


I just found an almost brand new thing of Tattoo Goo while I was cleaning my room the other day. Man I love how that stuff smells!


----------



## Bozznc

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Why you bustin' on crack heads?  What did I ever do to you?



sawwy pixie.. I meant "unhot" crack heads


----------



## Blondee

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Why you bustin' on crack heads?  What did I ever do to you?




 come to blondee


----------



## jwwb2000

thakidistight said:
			
		

> I just found an almost brand new thing of Tattoo Goo while I was cleaning my room the other day. Man I love how that stuff smells!


 
Right now I am just loving how it makes my back feel.  I am gonna have to get another tin of it by the weeks end.


----------



## StarCat

OrneryPest said:
			
		

> Wow! 450 lbs! (lust, drool)


 Wait til ya hear how much I weigh, soaking wet


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Sure, but hold the crack please



Damn, I was gonna hold the peanut butter...


----------



## Bozznc

otay kids.. it's been fun. Gotta go home and kick the wife and kiss the dog. Manwhores gotta eat


----------



## Somdmommy

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Maybe she doesn't have to hold down a job... Maybe her hubby makes 100k a year.. maybe she likes spending time with her son.. And I bet she can still run circles around a crack head


 She just thinks because she has some special job that all women have to be just like her. She cant just stop and think that some women want to be at home with their kids. I could care less if other women with families can hold a full time job, Good for them, I choose to be at home. I choose to not send my child to daycare! 

She thinks shes hot sh!t and she is so much better than the rest of us! Let her think that...I'm glad she gets such a laugh out of all of this!


----------



## pixiegirl

Bozznc said:
			
		

> sawwy pixie.. I meant "unhot" crack heads


I do look good since getting Guido to spring for the veneers for my chopps don't I?


----------



## thakidistight

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Right now I am just loving how it makes my back feel.  I am gonna have to get another tin of it by the weeks end.



Yes, I did have the tendency to use it a bit more than directed. Your new ink start peeling yet?


----------



## Bozznc

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> She just thinks because she has some special job that all women have to be just like her. She cant just stop and think that some women want to be at home with their kids. I could care less if other women with families can hold a full time job, Good for them, I choose to be at home. I choose to not send my child to daycare!
> 
> She thinks shes hot sh!t and she is so much better than the rest of us! Let her think that...I'm glad she gets such a laugh out of all of this!



Hell with her then.. laugh at her, poke her saggy boobs, buy her an 8-ball, then call the cops when she pisses on your front lawn because she's too blitzed to stumble back home


----------



## Somdmommy

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Right now I am just loving how it makes my back feel.  I am gonna have to get another tin of it by the weeks end.


 I have a tin if you want it! I just found it the other day too, but I wont use it!


----------



## StarCat

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> She just thinks because she has some special job that all women have to be just like her. She cant just stop and think that some women want to be at home with their kids. I could care less if other women with families can hold a full time job, Good for them, I choose to be at home. I choose to not send my child to daycare!
> 
> She thinks shes hot sh!t and she is so much better than the rest of us! Let her think that...I'm glad she gets such a laugh out of all of this!


check your karma


----------



## thakidistight

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Hell with her then.. laugh at her, poke her saggy boobs, buy her an 8-ball, then call the cops when she pisses on your front lawn because she's too blitzed to stumble back home


Sounds like a kick ass Saturday night!!


----------



## jwwb2000

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Yes, I did have the tendency to use it a bit more than directed. Your new ink start peeling yet?


 
No.  I just had it done last night.


----------



## Bozznc

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Sounds like a kick ass Saturday night!!



dayumn right


----------



## Ehesef

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Take your pick I have many more.



Better late than never, but I have to chime in here.

I'm not Heidi Klum, but I know oogly when I see it. Good lawd.


----------



## Somdmommy

StarCat said:
			
		

> check your karma


  Aww Darlin' I know. Trust me I know. I just cant help myself. Thanks though!


----------



## Somdmommy

Ehesef said:
			
		

> Better late than never, but I have to chime in here.
> 
> I'm not Heidi Klum, but I know oogly when I see it. Good lawd.


----------



## aps45819

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> She thinks shes hot sh!t and she is so much better than the rest of us! Let her think that...I'm glad she gets such a laugh out of all of this!


Be nice.  Even though she's ended up sad and lonely, she's just trying to justify the choice she made to fill her life with "things" instead of friends. She hasn't learned that if it takes a "thing" to make you happy, you'll never be happy because there will always be another "thing" you want.


----------



## Somdmommy

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Be nice.  Even though she's ended up sad and lonely, she's just trying to justify the choice she made to fill her life with "things" instead of friends. She hasn't learned that if it takes a "thing" to make you happy, you'll never be happy because there will always be another "thing" you want.


 Ohhh...


----------



## Vince

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Be nice.  Even though she's ended up sad and lonely, she's just trying to justify the choice she made to fill her life with "things" instead of friends. She hasn't learned that if it takes a "thing" to make you happy, you'll never be happy because there will always be another "thing" you want.


 I knew someone like that.  Materialistic.  Guess she doesn't realize she can't take it with her.  Enjoy your life with people, not things.


----------



## StarCat

Vince said:
			
		

> Guess she doesn't realize she can't take it with her.


The ancient Egyptians would disagree with that statement


----------



## Somdmommy

StarCat said:
			
		

> The ancient Egyptians would disagree with that statement


 Hubby asks 

" Have ever seen a hearse towing a U-Haul?"


----------



## pixiegirl

Vince said:
			
		

> I knew someone like that.  Materialistic.  Guess she doesn't realize she can't take it with her.  Enjoy your life with people, not things.



It's not nice to talk about me where I can see it.


----------



## StarCat

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Hubby asks
> 
> " Have ever seen a hearse towing a U-Haul?"


 No, however, he is welcome to come to my funeral, I plan to have a tour bus filled with ALL of my useless junk. Nobody is getting chit when I die, they are gonna have to bury my fat ass and all my crap in the Grand Canyon


----------



## Somdmommy

StarCat said:
			
		

> No, however, he is welcome to come to my funeral, I plan to have a tour bus filled with ALL of my useless junk. Nobody is getting chit when I die, they are gonna have to bury my fat ass and all my crap in the Grand Canyon




:hubby: "I want a real SC thong.. I wore out my hammock"


----------



## mv_princess

StarCat said:
			
		

> No, however, he is welcome to come to my funeral, I plan to have a tour bus filled with ALL of my useless junk. Nobody is getting chit when I die, they are gonna have to *bury my fat ass and all my crap in the Grand Canyon*


hahahaha I don't mean to be mean......but that's funny


----------



## hooker

StarCat said:
			
		

> No, however, he is welcome to come to my funeral, I plan to have a tour bus filled with ALL of my useless junk. Nobody is getting chit when I die, they are gonna have to bury my fat ass and all my crap in the Grand Canyon


i don't think the grand canyon is big enough


----------



## StarCat

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> :hubby: "I want a real SC thong.. I wore out my hammock"


 Come get one


----------



## StarCat

hooker said:
			
		

> i don't think the grand canyon is big enough


 You're probably right, I do have ALOT of stuff


----------



## hooker

StarCat said:
			
		

> You're probably right, I do have ALOT of stuff


 that's it


----------



## Somdmommy

StarCat said:
			
		

> Come get one







			
				Hubby said:
			
		

> Dont Tease



He loves the bigguns


----------



## StarCat

hooker said:
			
		

> that's it


What do you care, your daddy likes me just the way I am :shrug: He even gives me money so I can buy all my useless crap


----------



## StarCat

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> He loves the bigguns


 He told me I had to get up to 500 before he would  me. Let him know that I'm workin on it


----------



## Somdmommy

StarCat said:
			
		

> He told me I had to get up to 500 before he would  me. Let him know that I'm workin on it





			
				 Hubby said:
			
		

> I'm about to push 2 king size beds together so we have room to



Oh my lord, I dont know either of you!


----------



## StarCat

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Oh my lord, I dont know either of you!


  You know you wanna be in the middle of a Bozz/SC thong sammich. We'll let you sleep in the crack.


----------



## Somdmommy

Hubby said:
			
		

> mmmm 500, thats like 5 cheerleaders mmmm






NO COMMENT....For the record I am NOT talking to myself, hubby is making these comments, I am just forwarding them !!


----------



## Somdmommy

StarCat said:
			
		

> You know you wanna be in the middle of a Bozz/SC thong sammich. We'll let you sleep in the crack.


 I will ummm curl up on the AC vent on the floor with the dog!


----------



## StarCat

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> NO COMMENT....For the record I am NOT talking to myself, hubby is making these comments, I am just forwarding them !!


I had 5 cheerleaders for breakfast this morning :burp:


----------



## StarCat

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I will ummm curl up on the AC vent on the floor with the dog!


You dont like big girls


----------



## Somdmommy

StarCat said:
			
		

> I had 5 cheerleaders for breakfast this morning :burp:


 OMG~ So does that make 1,000????????


Going offline be back later


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

ok this has got to be the most interesting one I have read so far.
I will have to check in on this one!

BTW I am a single mom also and if I had a choice I would love to be home with my daughter too.


----------



## persimmoncf

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> as do so many....but I do have to go now....this has been so much fun.
> I love slumming it with you.


God I hope it is gone for good!!


----------



## StarCat

persimmoncf said:
			
		

> God I hope it is gone for good!!


No you dont  neither does anyone else, its threads like these and MPDs like that, that make everyone's work day go faster


----------



## Somdmommy

persimmoncf said:
			
		

> God I hope it is gone for good!!


 Thats what we thought last time...


----------



## OrneryPest

persimmoncf said:
			
		

> God I hope it is gone for good!!


Oh no!  I want her to return as often as possible!  I've seen vapor-headed twit-birds before, but seldom at her level of competence!  She oughta try out for the World Championship in Vaporheaded Twitbirdery!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

OrneryPest said:
			
		

> Oh no!  I want her to return as often as possible!  I've seen vapor-headed twit-birds before, but seldom at her level of competence!  She oughta try out for the World Championship in Vaporheaded Twitbirdery!




So you are not counting the ones that you pay for right?


----------



## Lilypad

*Hmmmmmmmm*

_Alleged Call Girls Arrested in Sting _ 
Anne Arundel County police have arrested alleged call girls operating around BWI Airport and the Laurel area. 
Police say the women advertised on the Internet as escorts, but police say escort services are frequently fronts for prostitution services. 
According to police, the prostitutes typically fly into a city for a few weeks and service several clients from pre-arranged appointments-then fly to their next destination.


----------



## Ehesef

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> So you are not counting the ones that you pay for right?


That doesn't make any sense, jackass.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Ehesef said:
			
		

> That doesn't make any sense, jackass.




Just because you are not capable of understanding does not mean that it does not make any sense.


----------



## mv_princess

Ehesef said:
			
		

> That doesn't make any sense, jackass.


----------



## Somdmommy

Ehesef said:
			
		

> That doesn't make any sense, jackass.


----------



## rack'm

Ehesef said:
			
		

> That doesn't make any sense, jackass.




She's saying that he hires air head whores.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

>




Everytime you post you just prove my point. Thank you for being you.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Everytime you post you just prove my point. Thank you for being you.


 Point of what?


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Just because you are not capable of understanding does not mean that it does not make any sense.




Baby I understand alright, I been reading all this crap this mornin and let me tell you somethin honey doll.  I thinin you be as confused as a baby in a topless bar about some of these here people.  You better stand up and act like a lady not like some ho bag that's been beated with a 10 lb bag of quarters and chucky cheese tokens.  I'd rather be beat with a sack of wet catfish then try and impress your too skinny little cracka ass.  You so skinny if you was holdin a glass of tomato juice and turned sidways you'd look like a thermometer.  You needed to be eatin a little somethin instead of drinking every day.  But then again people that are as sorry as two dollar watches tend to act like you's do.


----------



## mv_princess

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Baby I understand alright, I been reading all this crap this mornin and let me tell you somethin honey doll.  I thinin you be as confused as a baby in a topless bar about some of these here people.  You better stand up and act like a lady not like some ho bag that's been beated with a 10 lb bag of quarters and chucky cheese tokens.  I'd rather be beat with a sack of wet catfish then try and impress your too skinny little cracka ass.  You so skinny if you was holdin a glass of tomato juice and turned sidways you'd look like a thermometer.  You needed to be eatin a little somethin instead of drinking every day.  But then again people that are as sorry as two dollar watches tend to act like you's do.


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Everytime you post you just prove my point. Thank you for being you.




and ever' time you be postin you show us that all yer dogs aint barkin too loudly either.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Baby I understand alright, I been reading all this crap this mornin and let me tell you somethin honey doll.  I thinin you be as confused as a baby in a topless bar about some of these here people.  You better stand up and act like a lady not like some ho bag that's been beated with a 10 lb bag of quarters and chucky cheese tokens.  I'd rather be beat with a sack of wet catfish then try and impress your too skinny little cracka ass.  You so skinny if you was holdin a glass of tomato juice and turned sidways you'd look like a thermometer.  You needed to be eatin a little somethin instead of drinking every day.  But then again people that are as sorry as two dollar watches tend to act like you's do.


 

What the hell are you trying to say? Do you speak english? Is that you in your avatar? God almighty what do you eat for breakfast the entire buffet bar at Dennys? You have boobs that hang down to your waist and you are going to cut on my looks? How much do you weigh? 450...500?


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Everytime you post you just prove my point. Thank you for being you.



Hey, thanks for last night.. Best damned $5 I  ever spent


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> and ever' time you be postin you show us that all yer dogs aint barkin too loudly either.




you be postin????? Are you even from this country? I bet the back of your neck looks like a pack of hotdogs


----------



## Somdmommy

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Baby I understand alright, I been reading all this crap this mornin and let me tell you somethin honey doll.  I thinin you be as confused as a baby in a topless bar about some of these here people.  You better stand up and act like a lady not like some ho bag that's been beated with a 10 lb bag of quarters and chucky cheese tokens.  I'd rather be beat with a sack of wet catfish then try and impress your too skinny little cracka ass.  You so skinny if you was holdin a glass of tomato juice and turned sidways you'd look like a thermometer.  You needed to be eatin a little somethin instead of drinking every day.  But then again people that are as sorry as two dollar watches tend to act like you's do.


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> What the hell are you trying to say? Do you speak english? Is that you in your avatar? God almighty what do you eat for breakfast the entire buffet bar at Dennys? You have boobs that hang down to your waist and you are going to cut on my looks? How much do you weigh? 450...500?





Honey child, I may not be as skinny as yer crack headed self, but that's jus cause I aint skeered to eat.  I be myself around my peeps, you just tryin to impress a bunch o peple on the internet cause all yer other cracked headed friends be too busy sippin apple martini's and taking exlax to pay you any mind.  Don't hate me jus caus you go the face of a frog chewin a wasp.  It ain't yer fault your ugly and gots yourself a paif of clown feet, that be your momma and pappys fault.


----------



## Bozznc

Big Momma said:
			
		

> and ever' time you be postin you show us that all yer dogs aint barkin too loudly either.


 
Big momma, Can I be your suga daddy?


----------



## Magnum

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Hey, thanks for last night.. Best damned $5 I  ever spent


Only $5 What a deal


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> you be postin????? Are you even from this country? I bet the back of your neck looks like a pack of hotdogs




it's obvious you be confused as to what I'm telling you.  Maybe you don't be knowin if you need to sh!t or go blind so I suggest you just close one eye and fart.  Then you can talk to me.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Baby I understand alright, I been reading all this crap this mornin and let me tell you somethin honey doll.  I thinin you be as confused as a baby in a topless bar about some of these here people.  You better stand up and act like a lady not like some ho bag that's been beated with a 10 lb bag of quarters and chucky cheese tokens.  I'd rather be beat with a sack of wet catfish then try and impress your too skinny little cracka ass.  You so skinny if you was holdin a glass of tomato juice and turned sidways you'd look like a thermometer.  You needed to be eatin a little somethin instead of drinking every day.  But then again people that are as sorry as two dollar watches tend to act like you's do.




You're so fat, your blood type is Ragu, Your teeth are so yellow that when you close your mouth, your stomach lights up.you should learn from your parents' mistakes -- use birth control.


----------



## mv_princess

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Hey, thanks for last night.. Best damned $5 I  ever spent


 you spent $5 on that? man......that sounds like you paid too much!


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 09:19 AM  you get over yourself. being a mom does not make you a super hero

 Never said it did!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Honey child, I may not be as skinny as yer crack headed self, but that's jus cause I aint skeered to eat.  I be myself around my peeps, you just tryin to impress a bunch o peple on the internet cause all yer other cracked headed friends be too busy sippin apple martini's and taking exlax to pay you any mind.  Don't hate me jus caus you go the face of a frog chewin a wasp.  It ain't yer fault your ugly and gots yourself a paif of clown feet, that be your momma and pappys fault.




speak english or put the pork chop down when you are typing


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You're so fat, your blood type is Ragu, Your teeth are so yellow that when you close your mouth, your stomach lights up.you should learn from your parents' mistakes -- use birth control.


 hahahahahahaha that's it?? that's what you got? man What grade are you in again?


----------



## bresamil

I love when MPDs fight.


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You're so fat, your blood type is Ragu, Your teeth are so yellow that when you close your mouth, your stomach lights up.you should learn from your parents' mistakes -- use birth control.




I too could get some crack head jokes offin google.  But I know how to insult cracka's without searchin for skinny white dumb ass jokes


----------



## Bozznc

mv_princess said:
			
		

> you spent $5 on that? man......that sounds like you paid too much!



I was drunk and had a roll of dimes I stole from Big Lots


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> you spent $5 on that? man......that sounds like you paid too much!




sh^t you should talk the 10 you charge is a rip off


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You're so fat, your blood type is Ragu, Your teeth are so yellow that when you close your mouth, your stomach lights up.you should learn from your parents' mistakes -- use birth control.


 

Man, I feel like i'm in school again!


----------



## mv_princess

Bozznc said:
			
		

> I was drunk and had a roll of dimes I stole from Big Lots


 Oh man......you paid WAY to much.......I'm sorry


----------



## Big Momma

Bozznc said:
			
		

> I was drunk and had a roll of dimes I stole from Big Lots




you betta watch out, them folks at big lots don't play no games.  I once saw a lady get beat down for stealin a can of 2 year old baked beans and a sofa pillow.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> sh^t you should talk the 10 you charge is a rip off


 I'm sorry I knew you were broke when you came up to me. that's why I charged you so little


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> sh^t you should talk the 10 you charge is a rip off



At least her nose doesn't bleed from the coke damage, Ya Saddle bag


----------



## Somdmommy

Big Momma said:
			
		

> you betta watch out, them folks at big lots don't play no games.  I once saw a lady get beat down for stealin a can of 2 year old baked beans and a sofa pillow.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hahahahahahaha that's it?? that's what you got? man What grade are you in again?




I am keeping at alevel I know you would understand. Please try to keep up


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I knew you were broke when you came up to me. that's why I charged you so little




You wish I would come to....nice to know you would sell yourself so cheap to me. I knew you wanted me.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I am keeping at alevel I know you would understand. Please try to keep up


 Oh gez sorry. I thought we were outta grade school. I know I am. Which is why I didn't understand your second grade talk.


----------



## rack'm




----------



## Magnum

My going rate is $50 an hour for my special customers.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> it's obvious you be confused as to what I'm telling you.  Maybe you don't be knowin if you need to sh!t or go blind so I suggest you just close one eye and fart.  Then you can talk to me.




Confused???? Maybe if you would speak english instead of trying to come of all ganstawannabe I could. Do you have any class at all?


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I am keeping at alevel I know you would understand. Please try to keep up


 
 Give it up....Dont act stupid and then tell us your keeping it at our level.

 Just get off your high horse and be stupid. We already know you are, no need to try and hide it!

So what brings you here today? Got another day off? :  
Or just too hungover to make it to work today?


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You wish I would come to....nice to know you would sell yourself so cheap to me. I knew you wanted me.




Baby, your uglier then a lard bucket full of armpits, she shoulda charged you double justin for the cost of the paper bag she had to use so she didn't have to close her eyes the whole time.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You wish I would come to....nice to know you would sell yourself so cheap to me. I knew you wanted me.


 Oh yes I do.......How did you guess? You're just so hot........I just CAN'T contain myself around......


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> I too could get some crack head jokes offin google.  But I know how to insult cracka's without searchin for skinny white dumb ass jokes




Really? You think that is what you are doing?    

Oh wait let me speak to you in words that you can undestand. That whut you be thinin you dunin


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Confused???? Maybe if you would speak english instead of trying to come of all ganstawannabe I could. Do you have any class at all?




I bet you think you as funny as a one legged cat tryin to bury a turd in a frozen pond.


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Really? You think that is what you are doing?
> 
> Oh wait let me speak to you in words that you can undestand. That whut you be thinin you dunin





Let me speakin in words you'd understand.  Like omg, I totally think your shoes are so cute, would you like to have a cosmopolitan with me, we could like totally talk about our crack dealers together, it would be like totally cool.


----------



## mv_princess

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Let me speakin in words you'd understand.  Like omg, I totally think your shoes are so cute, would you like to have a cosmopolitan with me, we could like totally talk about our crack dealers together, it would be like totally cool.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Oh gez sorry. I thought we were outta grade school. I know I am. Which is why I didn't understand your second grade talk.




what a witty comment.....you should be so proud of yourself.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Give it up....Dont act stupid and then tell us your keeping it at our level.
> 
> Just get off your high horse and be stupid. We already know you are, no need to try and hide it!
> 
> So what brings you here today? Got another day off? :
> Or just too hungover to make it to work today?




How many times have I told you the answer to this, and you call  me stupid? Spending quality time with the kid are you?


----------



## jwwb2000

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Let me speakin in words you'd understand. Like omg, I totally think your shoes are so cute, would you like to have a cosmopolitan with me, we could like totally talk about our crack dealers together, it would be like totally cool.


 
I :heart: big momma!


----------



## Jameo

Big Momma said:
			
		

> I bet you think you as funny as a one legged cat tryin to bury a turd in a frozen pond.



  

I :heart: some nubian butter ball!!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Baby, your uglier then a lard bucket full of armpits, she shoulda charged you double justin for the cost of the paper bag she had to use so she didn't have to close her eyes the whole time.




Don't hate me cause I am a sl^t. Can I help it that that the last time you got a$$ was when your toilet paper broke?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Oh yes I do.......How did you guess? You're just so hot........I just CAN'T contain myself around......




give it up. I know you think I am hot...but....live with it.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> I bet you think you as funny as a one legged cat tryin to bury a turd in a frozen pond.




And you think that is funny??? Maybe you should try google it can't hurt.


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> give it up. I know you think I am hot...but....live with it.


 Oh yes it's very true..........can I be just like you when I grow up? please????????


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Don't hate me cause I am a sl^t. Can I help it that that the last time you got a$$ was when your toilet paper broke?





Baby, you'd rather jack off a bobcat then be messin with me.  I'll slap you nekkid and hide your clothes.


----------



## mainman




----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> How many times have I told you the answer to this, and you call  me stupid? Spending quality time with the kid are you?


 What do you care what my son is doing, Dont you hate children?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Let me speakin in words you'd understand.  Like omg, I totally think your shoes are so cute, would you like to have a cosmopolitan with me, we could like totally talk about our crack dealers together, it would be like totally cool.




Yeah if you were living in the 80's. Look put some effort into it, you are so boring.


----------



## morganj614

mainman said:
			
		

>



 So. Whose MPD do you think it is?


----------



## Somdmommy

mainman said:
			
		

>


----------



## mainman

Yall bored?


----------



## Big Momma

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> What do you care what my son is doing, Dont you hate children?




I like kids, but I couldn't eat a whole one.


----------



## Somdmommy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> So. Whose MPD do you think it is?


----------



## mv_princess

mainman said:
			
		

> Yall bored?


 Yes.


----------



## rack'm

mainman said:
			
		

> Yall bored?




Too Hot is board, ya wanna nail her??


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Baby, you'd rather jack off a bobcat then be messin with me.  I'll slap you nekkid and hide your clothes.




Yea you freakin wish. You keep on thinking that.


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Yeah if you were living in the 80's. Look put some effort into it, you are so boring.




I'd liven it up for you, just so yous aint bored.  But it's kinda hard cause the rungs on your ladder don't go all the way to the top.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> What do you care what my son is doing, Dont you hate children?




The questions is don't you love them that is why you stay at home right?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> I like kids, but I couldn't eat a whole one.




Sure you can.....probably a couple.


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Yea you freakin wish. You keep on thinking that.




well butter my butt and call me a biscuit, I do think this cracka is trying to say that I couldn't tear up her butt like a tater field that justs been plowed.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> The questions is don't you love them that is why you stay at home right?


 

 Maybe I am stupid, I know this is ment to be some sort of smart a$$ comment but I dont get it!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> I'd liven it up for you, just so yous aint bored.  But it's kinda hard cause the rungs on your ladder don't go all the way to the top.




When you speak yous aint and so on and you think you are smarter than I am you fat ugly ganstanobody?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> well butter my butt and call me a biscuit, I do think this cracka is trying to say that I couldn't tear up her butt like a tater field that justs been plowed.




Well you got one thing right.


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> When you speak yous aint and so on and you think you are smarter than I am you fat ugly ganstanobody?




my momma may have raised some ugly kids but watn't none of us fools.  Keep it up and I'll kick your askk so hard you'll hafta take yer shirt of to sh!t.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> my momma may have raised some ugly kids but watn't none of us fools.  Keep it up and I'll kick your askk so hard you'll hafta take yer shirt of to sh!t.




anytime. I will make a trip back to somd for that.


----------



## Bozznc

Me and the guys are watching this #### at work, and slutface, Most of us have seen you on great mills


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Maybe I am stupid, I know this is ment to be some sort of smart a$$ comment but I dont get it!




Why am I not surprised? If you are staying home to be with your child...shouldn't you be with your child or is he sleeping again?


----------



## Somdmommy

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Me and the guys are watching this #### at work, and slutface, Most of us have seen you on great mills


 Tell me your kidding, You really dont have all of them reading this? 

Well If they are

HIYA GUYS!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Me and the guys are watching this #### at work, and slutface, Most of us have seen you on great mills




Hey if you really think that is me then come up to me and say something to "me"


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Hey if you really think that is me then come up to me and say something to "me"



How much?


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Why am I not surprised? If you are staying home to be with your child...shouldn't you be with your child or is he sleeping again?


----------



## Bozznc

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Tell me your kidding, You really dont have all of them reading this?
> 
> Well If they are
> 
> HIYA GUYS!



Dick, G-Love, etc say hi


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> How much?




yeah.... walk up and ask how much....just mention you saw this ad on somd.com


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yeah.... walk up and ask how much....just mention you saw this ad on somd.com



do we get a discount if we don't mind getting herpes?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Bozznc said:
			
		

> How much?


$1 and you'll even get change back.


----------



## Somdmommy

Bozznc said:
			
		

> do we get a discount if we don't mind getting herpes?


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> anytime. I will make a trip back to somd for that.





Alright, then it's a date.  I'll make the pork loin and collard greens, you bring the exlax and diet pills.  We'll have ourselves a real party and you could get yourself drunker then cooter brown's goat.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> do we get a discount if we don't mind getting herpes?




cant catch it twice. yo should know that with all you info you doctor gave you at the clinic


----------



## mv_princess

Bozznc said:
			
		

> Me and the guys are watching this #### at work, and slutface, Most of us have seen you on great mills


 So if you have seen her on GM road. Does that mean she uses the Library computers with JPC?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> $1 and you'll even get change back.


I am not running your special but thanks for the ad


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> cant catch it twice. yo should know that with all you info you doctor gave you at the clinic



It wasn't herpes, it was the Clap, stupid


----------



## mv_princess

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> $1 and you'll even get change back.


 Is that for everyone or just him?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Alright, then it's a date.  I'll make the pork loin and collard greens, you bring the exlax and diet pills.  We'll have ourselves a real party and you could get yourself drunker then cooter brown's goat.




english????


----------



## Jameo

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Alright, then it's a date.  I'll make the pork loin and collard greens, you bring the exlax and diet pills.  We'll have ourselves a real party and you could get yourself drunker then cooter brown's goat.



 PARTY AT THE LAKE!!


----------



## Bozznc

mv_princess said:
			
		

> So if you have seen her on GM road. Does that mean she uses the Library computers with JPC?




nah, she hops on the computer at the WIC office, like the rest of us po' trash


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> So if you have seen her on GM road. Does that mean she uses the Library computers with JPC?




hey how did you guess? Maybe I am JPC


----------



## Somdmommy

Jameo said:
			
		

> PARTY AT THE LAKE!!


----------



## mv_princess

Bozznc said:
			
		

> nah, she hops on the computer at the WIC office, like the rest of us po' trash


 Oh how sad.......I bet they would really get along!


----------



## mv_princess

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> hey how did you guess? Maybe I am JPC


 Sadly you make more sense then he does.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> hey how did you guess? Maybe I am JPC


 Nah, if JPC had an MPD he would be in another thread talking to himself about his stupid views on sh!t.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> It wasn't herpes, it was the Clap, stupid




Like you only have one....


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Is that for everyone or just him?




if you are talking about you no amount of money would make me even think about that with you.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Sadly you make more sense then he does.




well cant argue with that one


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Like you only have one....



No, you're the only one here with Gohnnaserpasyphalitis. And didn't you have a nasty case of thermonuclear powered crabs?


----------



## Big Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> well cant argue with that one




baby, you could argue with a stop sign


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Big Momma said:
			
		

> baby, you could argue with a stop sign




so COULD you but why?


----------



## thakidistight

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> so COULD you but why?



Because you have the kind of personality that makes people want to leap from tall buildings.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> No, you're the only one here with Gohnnaserpasyphalitis. And didn't you have a nasty case of thermonuclear powered crabs?




Just because you have that does not mean I got it from you from that one night stand. The only thing I got from that was bad memories.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Because you have the kind of personality that makes people want to leap from tall buildings.




really well dont let me stop you....jump away.


----------



## Bozznc

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Just because you have that does not mean I got it from you from that one night stand. The only thing I got from that was bad memories.



The guy looking over my shoulder at your idiocy said sorry about that.. It wasn't a one night stand, it was a 5 minute walk. The first time was an accident, the second time was just funny


----------



## wxtornado

TooHot4U, are you dating anyone?  Only wondering.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I am not running your special but thanks for the ad


For your info., my special is a quarter.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

wxtornado said:
			
		

> TooHot4U, are you dating anyone?  Only wondering.


Why, is your dog looking for a mate?


----------



## Busterduck

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You're so fat, your blood type is Ragu, Your teeth are so yellow that when you close your mouth, your stomach lights up.you should learn from your parents' mistakes -- use birth control.




  Her teeth look white to me.


----------



## Busterduck

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 09:19 AM  you get over yourself. being a mom does not make you a super hero
> 
> Never said it did!




Well, it truly does . . .  at least on one person's eyes (the one that incidentially counts the most).


----------



## Somdmommy

Busterduck said:
			
		

> Well, it truly does . . .  at least on one person's eyes (the one that incidentially counts the most).


 

Aww, that was sweet!


----------



## Busterduck

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Let me speakin in words you'd understand.  Like omg, I totally think your shoes are so cute, would you like to have a cosmopolitan with me, we could like totally talk about our crack dealers together, it would be like totally cool.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Bozznc said:
			
		

> The guy looking over my shoulder at your idiocy said sorry about that.. It wasn't a one night stand, it was a 5 minute walk. The first time was an accident, the second time was just funny




He has me confused with your mother.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Why, is your dog looking for a mate?




Why you too busy to fit his dog into your schedule? That special seems to be working for you. Or is the homeless people get more bang for their buck?


----------



## wxtornado

wxtornado said:
			
		

> TooHot4U, are you dating anyone?  Only wondering.



Serious question.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

wxtornado said:
			
		

> Serious question.




I am single but date many....


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I am single but screw many....


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

>




Same thing....


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Why you too busy to fit his dog into your schedule? That special seems to be working for you. Or is the homeless people get more bang for their buck?


I'm sorry, I don't speak crackwhorease.  Can someone translate this, please?


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Same thing....


----------



## Somdmommy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I don't speak crackwhorease.  Can someone translate this, please?


 :shrug:


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I don't speak crackwhorease.  Can someone translate this, please?


 Right here Chasey.

Originally Posted by Too Hot 4u
Why you too busy to fit his dog into your schedule? That special seems to be working for you. Or is the homeless people get more bang for their buck?
Translated to:I will do your dog for a fifty. i'm a working girl. I'm homeless so I'll do you for a buck.
YW.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camily said:
			
		

> Right here Chasey.
> 
> Originally Posted by Too Hot 4u
> Why you too busy to fit his dog into your schedule? That special seems to be working for you. Or is the homeless people get more bang for their buck?
> Translated to:I will do your dog for a fifty. i'm a working girl. I'm homeless so I'll do you for a buck.
> YW.


  Great translation!


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Great translation!


 No sweat. It's about time I use my skills for good instead of evil.


----------



## wxtornado

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I am single but date many....



I'm still kinda new here, so forgive me if I'm asking a tired question, but how did your net.persona here become the ire of so many?


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 11:20 AM  Your stupid posts are slowing down the internet 

 And I care, because?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I don't speak crackwhorease.  Can someone translate this, please?




So what you are saying is....I don't have anything I could come back with so I write this instead....


----------



## Too Hot 4u

camily said:
			
		

> Right here Chasey.
> 
> Originally Posted by Too Hot 4u
> Why you too busy to fit his dog into your schedule? That special seems to be working for you. Or is the homeless people get more bang for their buck?
> Translated to:I will do your dog for a fifty. i'm a working girl. I'm homeless so I'll do you for a buck.
> YW.



AND to think you   cut on JPC for being stupid?


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> AND to think you   cut on JPC for being stupid?


 That was not stupid, that was funny!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

wxtornado said:
			
		

> I'm still kinda new here, so forgive me if I'm asking a tired question, but how did your net.persona here become the ire of so many?




just being my natural self....


----------



## Somdmommy

..And a waste of air!


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Same thing....


  You're nasty!!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> That was not stupid, that was funny!




cant you seem laughing......just t\believe that Im laughing with you not at you


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> just being my natural self....


 So, When do we get to see all the new Karma comments you have? Please share with us!


----------



## Too Hot 4u

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> You're nasty!!




compared to who?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> So, When do we get to see all the new Karma comments you have? Please share with us!




Nope they are mine to treasure


----------



## hborror

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> compared to who?



Everyone else

(sorry had to say it)


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> cant you seem laughing......just t\believe that Im laughing with you not at you


 
HUH???


----------



## Vince

Apparently Too Hot is still running amok with this thread.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> compared to who?



Little Miss Suzie rotten crotch!


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Nope they are mine to treasure


 Aww, come on you know you want to share all the immature, childish, and stupid comments you have been given.


----------



## wxtornado

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> just being my natural self....



Surely you jest!  I'm gonna go ahead and guess that, in real life, you're prolly a pretty nice person, am I close?


----------



## camily

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> AND to think you   cut on JPC for being stupid?


Yes. 
BTW, thanks to the two forumites for the green karma on my stupid post.


----------



## camily

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> HUH???


I know. Even I can't translate that.


----------



## Speedy70

Too hot - Just wondering - are you a Virgo?


----------



## Somdmommy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Too hot - Just wondering - are you a Virgo?


 vBulletin Message 
You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

 Thanks!


----------



## Nanny Pam

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Since I have been reading these things I see a lot of posters in here that think they are the next Dr. Phill or that they are the smartest things that walk somd.
> 
> I have seen people come in here to ask for help just to be bombarded with sarcasm from people who think that they are actually being funny. GAWD it is just so freaking boring.
> 
> There is one forum in here where someone is asking to be sold on whether her friend with three kids should stay with someone that says he does not love her and kain here in all the wisdom of an shoe tells her to buckle up. You are freaking kidding me. I saw her picture. GTFOI.
> and elaine or whatever her name is looks like a overgrown woman in a tiny little girls top with a boys chop haircut and is going to cut someone else down??????????




Excuse me.... Will some one please keep me informed on these  abbreviations?  WTF is GTFOI?

Thanks!


----------



## Speedy70

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> vBulletin Message
> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
> 
> Thanks!




YW!


----------



## Somdmommy

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Excuse me.... Will some one please keep me informed on these  abbreviations?  WTF is GTFOI?
> 
> Thanks!


 Get The F*** Over It


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> So what you are saying is....I don't have anything I could come back with so I write this instead....


You so busted me out.


----------



## Nanny Pam

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Get The F*** Over It


Oh....  thanks!!


----------



## K_Jo

I think Mrs. Jones went to lunch without me.


----------



## Busterduck

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Nope they are mine to treasure




MPD Challange!

Okay, many folks have accused you have being an MPD.  I know a way that you can prove them wrong.  Why not take a new picture of yourself, say, holding your middle finger up.  If you post it, we will know that you are not a big fat ugly person using some girls photo as your own.  We know you have a digital camera.

How about it?


----------



## Somdmommy

Busterduck said:
			
		

> MPD Challange!
> 
> Okay, many folks have accused you have being an MPD.  I know a way that you can prove them wrong.  Why not take a new picture of yourself, say, holding your middle finger up.  If you post it, we will know that you are not a big fat ugly person using some girls photo as your own.  We know you have a digital camera.
> 
> How about it?


----------



## Busterduck

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> cant you seem laughing......just t\believe that Im laughing with you not at you




Camily, can you please help us out with this one?


----------



## Kain99

Busterduck said:
			
		

> MPD Challange!
> 
> Okay, many folks have accused you have being an MPD.  I know a way that you can prove them wrong.  Why not take a new picture of yourself, say, holding your middle finger up.  If you post it, we will know that you are not a big fat ugly person using some girls photo as your own.  We know you have a digital camera.
> 
> How about it?


Or.... She could quit hiding behind her monitor and bring her big flapping lips to a forum Meet and Greet.


----------



## morganj614

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Or.... She could quit hiding behind her monitor and bring her *big flapping lips* to a forum Meet and Greet.



Don't we already have one of those?


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Busterduck said:
			
		

> MPD Challange!
> 
> Okay, many folks have accused you have being an MPD.  I know a way that you can prove them wrong.  Why not take a new picture of yourself, say, holding your middle finger up.  If you post it, we will know that you are not a big fat ugly person using some girls photo as your own.  We know you have a digital camera.
> 
> How about it?


----------



## Somdmommy

Busterduck said:
			
		

> Camily, can you please help us out with this one?


 I think she ment to say 


"Cant you see me laughing, just believe i'm laughing with you not at you! "


----------



## Kain99

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Don't we already have one of those?


We all have our ideas on who this MPD is.


----------



## morganj614

Kain99 said:
			
		

> We all have our ideas on who this MPD is.



I wasn't insinuating it was the usual big flapping lip person.

But between the tards and the mpd's posting, this is the lamest "fight" I have ever seen


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You so busted me out.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Or.... She could quit hiding behind her monitor and bring her big flapping lips to a forum Meet and Greet.



Hey, she said pick a date to meet with Big Mamma!! We can greet her then.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

hborror said:
			
		

> Everyone else
> 
> (sorry had to say it)




Is that in the real world or the world of SOMD forums?


----------



## hborror

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I wasn't insinuating it was the usual big flapping lip person.
> 
> But between the tards and the mpd's posting, this is the lamest "fight" I have ever seen




I would think it's someone that everyone loves so that throws me out the picture.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Is that in the real world or the world of SOMD forums?


 
SOMD Forums is not the real world


----------



## hborror

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Is that in the real world or the world of SOMD forums?




That took forever 


Must have been switching user names


----------



## Too Hot 4u

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> Little Miss Suzie rotten crotch!




No way your mom has way too much experince to compare me with her and she can keep her nickname too


----------



## Somdmommy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I wasn't insinuating it was the usual big flapping lip person.
> 
> But between the tards and the mpd's posting, this is the lamest "fight" I have ever seen


 

 to you Morgie


----------



## Busterduck

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Is that in the real world or the world of SOMD forums?


 

Well?  I'm waiting for you to meet the challange.  

What's it going to be?


----------



## camily

Busterduck said:
			
		

> Camily, can you please help us out with this one?


Please refer to post 1199. TIA.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> No way your mom has way too much experince to compare me with her and she can keep her nickname too



Should I say ouch!!!! NOT!


----------



## AlienBaby

Big Momma said:
			
		

> I bet you think you as funny as a one legged cat tryin to bury a turd in a frozen pond.




   I LOVE YOU BIG MOMMA!  You are the BEST!


----------



## wxtornado

Busterduck said:
			
		

> Well?  I'm waiting for you to meet the challange.
> 
> What's it going to be?




*crickets*


----------



## Ehesef

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Just because you are not capable of understanding does not mean that it does not make any sense.


My poor wittle feewings are huwrt...


----------



## Toxick

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> No way your mom has way too much experince to compare me with her and she can keep her nickname too




*PWn3D*









not


----------



## Bustem' Down

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Is that in the real world or the world of SOMD forums?


I thought you quit this because you had "A Life".


----------



## Nanny Pam

Toxick said:
			
		

> *PWn3D*
> 
> not


Help again please, somdmommy 
What does this mean?

PWn3D

TIA


----------



## rack'm

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Help again please, somdmommy
> What does this mean?
> 
> PWn3D
> 
> TIA



OWNED


----------



## Somdmommy

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Help again please, somdmommy
> What does this mean?
> 
> PWn3D
> 
> TIA


 :shrug:


----------



## AlienBaby

eekingfromaroundcorner:

Is she gone?


----------



## rack'm

AlienBaby said:
			
		

> eekingfromaroundcorner:
> 
> Is she gone?




I hope not, the MPD is the only thing making the day go by.


----------



## Nanny Pam

rack'm said:
			
		

> OWNED


Color me stupid.  I don't get it.


----------



## Nanny Pam

2 hot 4 U

do you like boys or girls?  both?  :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Color me stupid.


Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Tinkerbell

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Color me stupid.  I don't get it.




  Me neither. 

I think I'm getting old...


----------



## rack'm

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Color me stupid.  I don't get it.




I'll leave the coloring to you...


It's just a saying......like in the old days when someone cracked a joke on you they's say, "BUST "

Now a days they say, "owned" and twist the spelling online. 

Yea, it's retarded.


----------



## Tinkerbell

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I think we all should just stop posting and let this thread die. Might make her mad and she will get some new jokes, or might make the MPD come out and




Hey Vrai -- just wondering -- does this win the "longest thread" award?  :shrug:


----------



## rack'm

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Hey Vrai -- just wondering -- does this win the "longest thread" award?  :shrug:




I can answer that one........no.


----------



## Somdmommy

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Hey Vrai -- just wondering -- does this win the "longest thread" award?  :shrug:


 I think the Long Time No Hear thread from Rose Red is longer than this!

UPDATE~ It is longer...alot longer 8,559 posts!


----------



## Nanny Pam

rack'm said:
			
		

> I'll leave the coloring to you...
> 
> 
> It's just a saying......like in the old days when someone cracked a joke on you they's say, "BUST "
> 
> Now a days they say, "owned" and twist the spelling online.
> 
> Yea, it's retarded.


Ohhhhhhh, OK.. gotcha!  Thanks


----------



## Somdmommy




----------



## rack'm

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhh, OK.. gotcha!  Thanks




You're welcome


----------



## RoseRed

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I think the Long Time No Hear thread from Rose Red is longer than this!
> 
> UPDATE~ It is longer...alot longer 8,559 posts!


----------



## Somdmommy

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


----------



## aps45819




----------



## Somdmommy

aps45819 said:
			
		

>


----------



## rack'm

RoseRed said:
			
		

>




So, are you going to pull out your MPD ALLABOUTME??


----------



## RoseRed

rack'm said:
			
		

> So, are you going to pull out your MPD ALLABOUTME??



That's not me.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Kain99 said:
			
		

> We all have our ideas on who this MPD is.




Maybe it is an MPD whats your guess.


----------



## rack'm

RoseRed said:
			
		

> That's not me.




Yea, I know, but I know what username you are hiding behind.....thinking you're all that and all.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Busterduck said:
			
		

> Well?  I'm waiting for you to meet the challange.
> 
> What's it going to be?





Answered that stick with the program


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> 2 hot 4 U
> 
> do you like boys or girls?  both?  :shrug:




both


----------



## rack'm

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> both



Maybe you should change your name to 2canchew :shrug:


----------



## bresamil

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Answered that stick with the program


Where?

Are you also "Unbelievable"?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

rack'm said:
			
		

> Yea, I know, but I know what username you are hiding behind.....thinking you're all that and all.




You are the smartest one in here, so take a guess


----------



## Too Hot 4u

rack'm said:
			
		

> Maybe you should change your name to 2canchew :shrug:


 
Now that can go both ways 69 is fine


----------



## Too Hot 4u

bresamil said:
			
		

> Where?
> 
> Are you also "Unbelievable"?




You have to go read the posts like everyone else


----------



## RoseRed

rack'm said:
			
		

> Yea, I know, but I know what username you are hiding behind.....thinking you're all that and all.



Shhh...


----------



## rack'm

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You are the smartest one in here, so take a guess




Very true and I was talking to RoseRed, not you.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

*sharing the love you fill in the colors yourself*

Thread Date Comment 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 12:58 PM So glad you're here. Gives us something to laugh at. 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 12:16 PM Do I know you? I think I know you. Are you really a guy? And you're really hung, too...right? I thought you said you were going to wait for the sex change. What happened? 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 11:50 AM Dear MPD. This is getting boring. Create a different one. 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 10:29 AM will we elope then? 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 10:00 AM  
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 09:54 AM Brilliant! 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 09:05 AM Please get over yourself, your an idiot learn to live with it ~s,mommy~ 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 08:00 AM Looks like you will be losing your hair; You have a HUGE Forehead! 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 07:45 AM Give em hell! Love it!!!!!!!! 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 09:59 PM What a ####ing ##### you are!! ~G~ 
 Law and Order. 08-08-2006 03:54 PM ding bat 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 03:22 PM More for a fair fight, hold your own girl!!! 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 03:20 PM Thanks for the giggles! 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 02:51 PM here is som green from your midnight daddy 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 02:50 PM loser 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 02:41 PM Shes nothing but a hair model  anyone can be a hair model 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 02:22 PM I wouldn't #### you with my Dogs dick, ya skank~ 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 02:15 PM slut 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 01:18 PM YOUR UGLY STFU GO AWAY 
 Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 01:17 PM Your an ugly biatch GFY


----------



## bresamil

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You have to go read the posts like everyone else


There is no datestamped pic of you giving the bird anywhere in this thread.  That was the challenge.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

rack'm said:
			
		

> Very true and I was talking to RoseRed, not you.




So what you are saying is you have no clue????


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Thread Date Comment
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 12:58 PM So glad you're here. Gives us something to laugh at.
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 12:16 PM Do I know you? I think I know you. Are you really a guy? And you're really hung, too...right? I thought you said you were going to wait for the sex change. What happened?
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 11:50 AM Dear MPD. This is getting boring. Create a different one.
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 10:29 AM will we elope then?
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 10:00 AM
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 09:54 AM Brilliant!
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 09:05 AM Please get over yourself, your an idiot learn to live with it ~s,mommy~
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 08:00 AM Looks like you will be losing your hair; You have a HUGE Forehead!
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-09-2006 07:45 AM Give em hell! Love it!!!!!!!!
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 09:59 PM What a ####ing ##### you are!! ~G~
> Law and Order. 08-08-2006 03:54 PM ding bat
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 03:22 PM More for a fair fight, hold your own girl!!!
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 03:20 PM Thanks for the giggles!
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 02:51 PM here is som green from your midnight daddy
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 02:50 PM loser
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 02:41 PM Shes nothing but a hair model  anyone can be a hair model
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 02:22 PM I wouldn't #### you with my Dogs dick, ya skank~
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 02:15 PM slut
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 01:18 PM YOUR UGLY STFU GO AWAY
> Too Hot 4u runs amok 08-08-2006 01:17 PM Your an ugly biatch GFY


----------



## Too Hot 4u

bresamil said:
			
		

> There is no datestamped pic of you giving the bird anywhere in this thread.  That was the challenge.




I refuse to do that unless some of you go first. I have given enough pictures in here as it is and so far only a few of you have cut and pasted.


----------



## rack'm

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> So what you are saying is you have no clue????




I would speculate that you are Starcat, but even if I were correct, the chances of you admitting it are slim.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

>




Glad I am not the only one laughing....


----------



## Too Hot 4u

rack'm said:
			
		

> I would speculate that you are Starcat, but even if I were correct, the chances of you admitting it are slim.




No sexy I am a MPD and I have no problems admitting it in a PM but why stop all the fun now?


----------



## rack'm

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> No sexy I am a MPD and I have no problems admitting it in a PM but why stop all the fun now?




I have no doubt you're a MPD.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> No sexy I am a MPD and I have no problems admitting it in a PM but why stop all the fun now?


  


Waiting to here who???


----------



## Somdmommy

rack'm said:
			
		

> I have no doubt your a MPD.


  I asked in a Pm, and she told me she was!


----------



## bresamil

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> I refuse to do that unless some of you go first. I have given enough pictures in here as it is and so far only a few of you have cut and pasted.


Why don't you just post your myspace page?  Make sure it wasn't created 10 minutes ago and has a load of comments from your real friends, then everyone will get off the mpd train.  Until then........


----------



## Too Hot 4u

rack'm said:
			
		

> I have no doubt your a MPD.




yup     and I might not be a girl that is the only clue for you


----------



## BuddyLee

*Who...*



			
				Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Waiting to here who???


...cares.


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yup     and I might not be a girl that is the only clue for you


 Slotted~ Is that you?


----------



## bresamil

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yup     and I might not be a girl that is the only clue for you


Did you ask permission before using someone else's picture?


----------



## Pete

Wildhorses can't seem to drag you away from this thread.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

bresamil said:
			
		

> Why don't you just post your myspace page?  Make sure it wasn't created 10 minutes ago and has a load of comments from your real friends, then everyone will get off the mpd train.  Until then........




where were you for the last posts? Didn't I tell you to keep with the program?

Myspace is for a bunch of teenagers or prevs or wannabe hair models.


----------



## bresamil

Pete said:
			
		

> Wildhorses can't seem to drag you away from this thread.


Wildhorses posted in this thread?


----------



## bresamil

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> where were you for the last posts? Didn't I tell you to keep with the program?
> 
> Myspace is for a bunch of teenagers or prevs or wannabe hair models.


I shall repeat my red karma.  Get a new MPD.  This one is boring.


----------



## cattitude

bresamil said:
			
		

> Wildhorses posted in this thread?


----------



## K_Jo

bresamil said:
			
		

> Did you ask permission before using someone else's picture?


They're from the Peebles back-to-school sale flyer.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Slotted~ Is that you?


----------



## jwwb2000

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> yup    and I might not be a girl that is the only clue for you


 
No shiat.  Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that one out.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Myspace is for a bunch of teenagers or prevs or wannabe hair models.


Camily?


----------



## Somdmommy

cattitude said:
			
		

>


 Garth Brooks!


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

>


----------



## Too Hot 4u

Somdmommy said:
			
		

>


 Aren't you just Qurious to find me out?


----------



## bresamil

cattitude said:
			
		

>


It was a joke. Last I noticed WildHorses was a forum member.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Aren't you just Qurious to find me out?


Pixie wants to know where you bought your kickers from.


----------



## cattitude

bresamil said:
			
		

> It was a joke. Last I noticed WildHorses was a forum member.



I know..


----------



## unixpirate

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> No sexy I am a MPD and I have no problems admitting it in a PM but why stop all the fun now?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

somdmommy guessed it. Now I am gone. BYE


----------



## Somdmommy

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Aren't you just *Qurious* to find me out?






http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=79407&highlight=staying+kids


----------



## jwwb2000

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> somdmommy guessed it. Now I am gone. BYE


----------



## morganj614

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> somdmommy guessed it. Now I am gone. BYE



Sorry, I think the little tardspiracy had tried to be hatched by a few. Too bad it ended up boring.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Pixie wants to know where you bought your kickers from.




  I'm gonna need something to climb that mountain when you and Day get hitched!


----------



## OrneryPest

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I think the little tardspiracy had tried to be hatched by a few. Too bad it ended up boring.


Hey!  It was fun while it lasted!

I've thought about bringing a few of my MPD's onto this forum to stir up stuff, but I figured the Board Mommy probably has a way to check IP addresses and would put a quick stop to it.


----------



## HenryEarlIII

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> somdmommy guessed it. Now I am gone. BYE



You keeps posting, I gonna have you on great mills road til 10oclock tomorrow morning.


----------



## K_Jo

HenryEarlIII said:
			
		

> You keeps posting, I gonna have you on great mills road til 10oclock tomorrow morning.


----------



## StarCat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Can I help it that that the last time you got a$$ was when your toilet paper broke?


 I know I shouldnt encourage it but that statement cracked me up


----------



## StarCat

rack'm said:
			
		

> I would speculate that you are Starcat, but even if I were correct, the chances of you admitting it are slim.


  Yeah cuz lately I've had nothing better to do with my time. You caught me, heres your cookie.


----------



## BuddyLee

StarCat said:
			
		

> Yeah cuz lately I've had nothing better to do with my time.


Basically.


----------



## StarCat

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Basically.


  You musta missed those few days that I didnt post at all cuz I wasnt online


----------



## BuddyLee

StarCat said:
			
		

> You musta missed those few days that I didnt post at all cuz I wasnt online


Musta been a busy day on Myspace.


----------



## StarCat

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Musta been a busy day on Myspace.


I am NEVER on myspace anymore  I told ya, I wasnt on the internet at all.


----------



## BuddyLee

StarCat said:
			
		

> I am NEVER on myspace anymore  I told ya, I wasnt on the internet at all.


 So what did you do with your day off work...I mean the internet?


----------



## StarCat

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> So what did you do with your day off work...I mean the internet?


 Lots of stuff! Took C to the dentist, took S to get some shoes, went a few other places. Some days we went to Six Flags, some days we went to Kings Dominion. Some days I did laundry and some days I did nothing  I was only getting online for a few minutes at a time, if at all.


----------



## aps45819

StarCat said:
			
		

> Lots of stuff! Took C to the dentist, took S to get some shoes, went a few other places. Some days we went to Six Flags, some days we went to Kings Dominion. Some days I did laundry and some days I did nothing  I was only getting online for a few minutes at a time, if at all.


Which wil hereafter be refered to as "The good old days"


----------



## morganj614

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> So what did you do with *your day off work*...I mean the internet?



That, right there, is a funny statement


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Camily?


Oh no you didn't!!!


----------

